# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [GAME] Identification de jeux vido

## Nhaps

Bonjour les gamers du forum DVP,

Je vous propose de dmarrer aujourd'hui un jeu dont le principe est le suivant :

Un matre poste une capture d'cran provenant d'un jeu vido (cette capture sera effectue depuis un let's play sur YouTube, ou bien avec vos propres moyens, afin d'viter les tricheries via google image) 
Le maitre jugera galement la valeur en points de sa proposition (entre 1 et 3pts), l'image pourra prsenter l'cran dans sa globalit, ou bien une fraction de l'image afin de proposer un peu plus de difficult dans le cas o le jeu est assez connu.

Le premier participant  trouver le jeu, remportera le nombre de points que le matre avait propos. De plus, le participant gagnant remplace le matre et devra  son tour proposer une image.
Les participants peuvent galement poser des questions sur le jeu, et le maitre aura le libre-arbitre d'y rpondre ou pas.

Sans plus tarder, je m'auto proclame premier matre, et voici mon image.


(2 points)


A vous de jouer  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

Je pense  DRAGON QUEST VIII, la version pour tablette et "smartphone", que j'ai test lors de la Japan Expo 2014

----------


## Zirak

> Bonjour les gamers du forum DVP,
> 
> Je vous propose de dmarrer aujourd'hui un jeu dont le principe est le suivant :
> 
> Un matre poste une capture d'cran provenant d'un jeu vido (cette capture sera effectue depuis un let's play sur YouTube, ou bien avec vos propres moyens, afin d'viter les tricheries via google image).


Pas sr que cela suffise (ou alors tu n'as pas appliqu tes propres conseils  ::mouarf:: ) car j'ai pu identifier l'image avec Google Images justement.

D'ailleurs, mme en faisant hberger l'image, il faudrait la renommer compltement pour ne pas laisser d'indice (ce qui est le cas ici).


Bon, comme tricher n'est pas jouer, je ne vais pas participer mais l'ide du jeu (bien que dj vue, mais en gnral plus sur des films) est sympathique  :;): 


Edit : @shadowmoon : perdu :p

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ouais j'aurai du test sur google image, mais non cela vient d'un let's play, mais j'ai voulu prendre un truc quand mme assez simple pour le trouver facilement (si on connait)

et ouais my bad, pour le titre de l'image fouetter moi !  ::): 

ps : Ben moi sur google image au fait il trouve pas xD




> Je pense  DRAGON QUEST VIII, la version pour tablette et "smartphone", que j'ai test lors de la Japan Expo 2014


Non  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> ps : Ben moi sur google image au fait il trouve pas xD


Ah par contre je n'ai pas dit que cela avait t simple, ni fait en 10s top chrono, il m'a fallu 2/3 manips quand mme ^^

----------


## Deaf

Le principe peut tre sympa, mais je vois pas l'image depuis mon taf!

----------


## Jipt

> Ah par contre je n'ai pas dit que cela avait t simple, ni fait en 10s top chrono, il m'a fallu 2/3 manips quand mme ^^


Quand la solution aura t trouve, tu pourras expliquer tes _2/3 manips_ qui m'intressent grandement, dans la mesure o je ne vois pas du tout de quelles manips il pourrait s'agir (la chaleur sans doute)...

Merci,

----------


## lper

Sympa comme ide, je tente Zelda (vu la couleur verte).

----------


## Hizin

Nom US : Dark Cloud 2
Nom pour le reste : Dark Chronicle

C'est un bout de l'altamillia rouge de Max  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Nom US : Dark Cloud 2
> Nom pour le reste : Dark Chronicle
> 
> C'est un bout de l'altamillia rouge de Max


C'est a  ::D: 

@Jipt : j'diterais mon message dans la matine pour dire comment j'ai trouv via Google image.


Edit : 

Vu que de mettre le lien de l'image de Nhaps directement dans Google Images ne me retournait rien (ce que tu as d faire Nhaps quand tu disais que cela ne fonctionnait pas chez toi je pense ?), j'ai donc j'ai simplement procd de la faon suivante :

- enregistrement de l'image sur ma machine depuis le site d'hbergement.
- Import de l'image dans Google Images

Et la dj contrairement  la saisie directe du lien, il m'a retrouv l'image entire sur un espce de forum espagnol ou italien je ne sais plus, parmi toute une srie d'images de jeux sans indication sur les noms des jeux en question.

Du coup, j'ai procd de la mme faon avec l'image entire (enregistrement sur ma machine + import dans Google Images), et l, cela m'a directement retrouv le lien du "Let's Play" dont provenait la capture d'cran.  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Nom US : Dark Cloud 2
> Nom pour le reste : Dark Chronicle
> 
> C'est un bout de l'altamillia rouge de Max


C'est bien a  ::): 
A toi de proposer une image.

Tu remportes deux points




> Classement :
> 
> Hizin : 2

----------


## Hizin

Vu le jeu en question, j'dirai 3 points car il n'est pas trs connu  ma connaissance.

----------


## joel.drigo

Trapt ?

----------


## Hizin

Ah ben finalement...

Ouaip, c'est bien Trapt :



Jeu d'esquive et de pose de pige o l'on incarne une gentille princesse dont la mort est souhaite par beaucoup de gens et qui ne peut se dfendre qu'en posant des piges.

----------


## joel.drigo

A moi donc :



L, je crois qu'on peut dire 3 points.

----------


## Nhaps

> A moi donc :
> 
> 
> 
> L, je crois qu'on peut dire 3 points.


C'est une sorte de space invaders ?




> Classement :
> 
> joel.drigo : 3
> Hizin : 2

----------


## joel.drigo

> C'est une sorte de space invaders ?


Non, ni Space Invaders, ni Galaxian, ni mme Astromash  :;):  Pas mme Moon Patrol  ::P:

----------


## Lady

CA serait plus type rpg non ? les icnes on dirait une pe et peut tre une masse ... j'ai pas mes lunettes !! c'est minuscule quand mme !

----------


## joel.drigo

Oui, j'ai conscience que c'est un peu petit. 
Alors je mets un complment :



Non pas du type RPG. Action pure.

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui, j'ai conscience que c'est un peu petit. 
> Alors je mets un complment :
> 
> 
> 
> Non pas du type RPG. Action pure.


C'est un vieu jeu NES ? On dirai galement que l'action se passe sur l'eau

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ce jeu est-il li  un store pour tlphone portable/tablette ?


Pas  ma connaissance, et si c'est effectivement la cas, c'est une r-dition

----------


## Kropernic

Est-ce un jeu NES ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Est-ce un jeu NES ?


Non, pas celui l'image

----------


## Alvaten

Super NES ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Super NES ?


Merci !  j'voulais pas abus ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> Super NES ?


Cf. mon prcdent message


[edit] Voulez vous une autre image ? [/edit]

----------


## Kropernic

> Cf. mon prcdent message
> 
> 
> [edit] Voulez vous une autre image [/edit]


Faut-il comprendre qu'il a t dit sur plusieurs support et que l'image que tu montres n'est ni de NES ni de Super NES ?

Edit : Je vais pas dire non ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que le jeu fait partie de l'univers Mario ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Faut-il comprendre qu'il a t dit sur plusieurs support et que l'image que tu montres n'est ni de NES ni de Super NES ?


Non, jeu dit sur un seul support, mais la "srie" est sur plusieurs plate-formes




> Est-ce que le jeu fait partie de l'univers Mario ?


Non c'est  des annes lumire de Mario & Co





> Edit : Je vais pas dire non ^^


Et voila

----------


## Mdinoc

Rocket Knight Adventures?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rocket Knight Adventures?



Bonne rponse !  ::ccool:: 

l'image entire

----------


## Kropernic

Bon bin vu que j'ai jamais eu de megadrive, j'sais pas pourquoi a m'tait familier.

C'est quand mme super frustrant  ::aie::

----------


## joel.drigo

> Rah la vache, celui-l je suis sr que je le connais !
> 
> Cette tronche de phacochre m'est beaucoup trop familire !


Moi, c'est l'espce de bombe  yeux et  feuille qui me dit quelque chose aussi. Bon, a m'a fait penser immdiatement  HxH, mais c'est pas a.

----------


## Kropernic

> Moi, c'est l'espce de bombe  yeux et  feuille qui me dit quelque chose aussi. Bon, a m'a fait penser immdiatement  HxH, mais c'est pas a.


Ah t'y vois une bombe toi ?  Moi j'y voyais une espce de forteresse volante en arrire-plan XD

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bon bin vu que j'ai jamais eu de megadrive, j'sais pas pourquoi a m'tait familier.
> 
> C'est quand mme super frustrant



Tu as peut tre jou  Sparkster, un "spin-off" sur SNES

----------


## Kropernic

Possible... Ca remonte  tellement loin  ::cry::

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 12
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Scriuiw : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...

----------


## Mdinoc

OK, voici ma capture partielle (160*64 pixels).

2005-2010, indie, probablement deux points je suppose.

----------


## joel.drigo

Iji.

----------


## Mdinoc

Bon, faut croire que c'tait plus facile que je le pensais. ::):

----------


## Alvaten

:8O:  comment fait-il, je ne connais pas le jeu mme de nom !

----------


## joel.drigo

> comment fait-il, je ne connais pas le jeu mme de nom !


D'un autre ct, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de "Rocket Knight Adventures"  ::P:  




> joel.drigo : 14
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Scriuiw : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...



Voici le mien :



1 point pour commencer. C'est facile, l, vous l'admettrez...

----------


## Lady

Je sous marine ici pour une fois je tente mme si je pense pas que ce soit a :

Dungeon keeper ... je sais pas le fait que ce soit des blocs qui me fait dire a

----------


## Kropernic

> Je sous marine ici pour une fois je tente mme si je pense pas que ce soit a :
> 
> Dungeon keeper ... je sais pas le fait que ce soit des blocs qui me fait dire a


Omg !  Je n'y aurais jamais pens.  Mais maintenant que tu le soulves, le graphisme fait penser  une scne de quand on contrle un mob.  

Mais perso, j'y crois pas ^^.  Mais je dirais mme priode...

----------


## Scriuiw

Heretic ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Je sous marine ici pour une fois je tente mme si je pense pas que ce soit a :
> 
> Dungeon keeper ... je sais pas le fait que ce soit des blocs qui me fait dire a


Non.




> Omg !  Je n'y aurais jamais pens.  Mais maintenant que tu le soulves, le graphisme fait penser  une scne de quand on contrle un mob.  
> 
> Mais perso, j'y crois pas ^^.  Mais je dirais mme priode...


Un peu plus ancien que Dungeon Keeper.




> Heretic ?


Non. Mais un peu prs mme priode.

----------


## Scriuiw

Blood / Hexen ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un RPG ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Blood / Hexen ?


Non.




> Est-ce un RPG ?


Oui. Mme si les concepteurs ne le dfinissent pas exactement comme a.

----------


## Scriuiw

Sans grande conviction : Might & Magic  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu PS1 ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sans grande conviction : Might & Magic


Non.



> Est-ce un jeu PS1 ?


Non. Sorti avant la sortie de la PS.

----------


## Alvaten

Sur une console SEGA ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sur une console SEGA ?


Non plus.

----------


## Kropernic

Sur PC ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sur PC ?


Oui.

----------


## Kropernic

[troll]Diablo !  C'tait moche tout pareil[/troll]

----------


## joel.drigo

> [troll]Diablo !  C'tait moche tout pareil[/troll]


Non, rien  voir (ce n'tait pas  la premire personne Diablo, mais en isomtrique), et puis c'tait plus rcent. Et puis, il tait pas moche ce jeu, pour l'poque, on n'avait jamais vu a, c'tait le dlire ::P:  (quand je l'ai amen  la boite o j'tais en stage, tout le monde a hallucin, et s'est mis  y jouer au bureau  avec, en plus, le jeu de faire un alt-tab le plus vite possible quand le boss dbarquait dans le bureau, pour repasser sous Windows for Workgroups 3.1, puis 3.11  :;): ) Enfin si, parce que l c'est une photo tire du deuxime opus, fait avec le mme moteur que le premier opus. Toutefois, je trouvais que le 2 tait nettement plus joli que le 1.

----------


## joel.drigo

Indice : l'an dernier, une suite a t annonce, accueillie avec enthousiasme, le jeu restant pour beaucoup, l'un des meilleurs RPG de tous les temps, voire l'un des meilleurs tous types confondus (il est rest dans les 100 meilleurs jeux du classement d'un journal de rfrence anglo-saxon jusqu'en 2011, avec des commentaires dithyrambiques).

Peut-tre qu'avec cette image :

----------


## Kropernic

A tout hasard : Baldur's gate ?

Edit : d'aprs l'anne d'dition, a ne devrait pas tre a si j'ai bien suivi.

----------


## joel.drigo

> A tout hasard : Baldur's gate ?
> 
> Edit : d'aprs l'anne d'dition, a ne devrait pas tre a si j'ai bien suivi.


Non, effectivement, c'est sorti 5 ans aprs.

----------


## Rayek

The Elder scroll Arena

----------


## joel.drigo

> The Elder scroll Arena


Non.

Indices supplmentaires : 8 classes de personnages, 8 mondes  visiter. Les interactions avec les PNJ pouvaient changer le scnario. Le jeu est le second opus d'une sorte de spin-off d'une srie mythique des jeux vido de type RPG.

----------


## Scriuiw

Ultima ?
AD&D ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ultima ?


Oui, mais plus prcisment ? Parce que Ultima, c'est la srie.

----------


## Alvaten

Au pif Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds

----------


## Scriuiw

::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  Ultima underworld 2  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joel.drigo

> Au pif Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds





> Ultima underworld 2


Oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enfin !

Du coup, je ne sais plus  qui donner le point  ::P:  @Scriuiw a trouv la srie mais a donn l'opus aprs @Alvaten  ::?:  @Alvaten, tu as trouv grce  la rponse de @Scriuiw, n'est-ce-pas ?

----------


## Scriuiw

C'est quand mme tout particulirement laid  ::vomi:: 
Mais la libert apporte par ce type de jeu clipsait ce type de ... "dtail" !

Pour le point je ne sais pas, on partage !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

> Alvaten, tu as trouv grce  la rponse de @Scriuiw, n'est-ce-pas


Non pas du tout, je suis juste trs bon il n'y a qu'a regarder mes points  ::roll:: 

...


En fait grce  Scriuiw j'ai pris la listes des Ultima et j'ai choisi le titre qui collait le mieux dans les annes 90 ! Je lui laisse trs volontiers la main, sans lui je n'aurai en effet pas trouv.

----------


## joel.drigo

> C'est quand mme tout particulirement laid 
> Mais la libert apporte par ce type de jeu clipsait ce type de ... "dtail" !


Bah, il faut surtout comparer  ce qui se faisait  l'poque ! On parle de 1993 quand mme. Mme Doom, sorti la mme anne, n'tait pas aussi beau pour moi. C'est sr que si tu compares Doom  Far Cry 4 ou Destiny, a fait saigner des yeux ! Mais  l'poque, on pleurait d'motion  ::P: 

Pour le gameplay, par contre, mme en jouant  Skyrim ou Witcher 3, je pense  Ultima UW II et aux trucs que je n'ai pas et qui me manquent.

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 14
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Scriuiw : 6
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...


A toi @Scriuiw...

----------


## Scriuiw

1 point  ::zoubi::

----------


## joel.drigo

A part que a  l'air d'un vieux jeu vu la rsolution, a ne me dit rien du tout, tous ces points de couleur  ::P: 

C'est un jeu d'aventures  la "point and click" ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non il s'agit plus d'un vieux jeu d'action/plateforme

----------


## Captain_JS

C'est un distributeur  droite ?  ::weird::

----------


## Scriuiw

Oui

----------


## Mdinoc

> Bah, il faut surtout comparer  ce qui se faisait  l'poque ! On parle de 1993 quand mme. Mme Doom, sorti la mme anne, n'tait pas aussi beau pour moi. C'est sr que si tu compares Doom  Far Cry 4 ou Destiny, a fait saigner des yeux ! Mais  l'poque, on pleurait d'motion


Pour moi, la laideur de ce jeu n'est pas dans la rsolution, mais dans le choix des couleurs: En clair, mme si l'image tait en HD, la pice dans la vue 3D serait super-moche.

@jeu: Action/plate-forme + distributeur me fait penser  _Bad Dudes vs Dragon Ninja_, mais les dcors semblent trop petits par rapport au nombre de pixels.

*PS:* Pourrait-on viter de flouter les images en les agrandissant?  la limite je prfre qu'elles ne soient pas agrandies du tout,  cette... bouillie de pixels...

----------


## joel.drigo

> Pour moi, la laideur de ce jeu n'est pas dans la rsolution, mais dans le choix des couleurs: En clair, mme si l'image tait en HD, la pice dans la vue 3D serait super-moche.


Ah ! Mais l c'est parce que c'est une dimension _bizarrode_... Il y a des dimensions accessibles plus normales :

----------


## joel.drigo

Bon, au pif, pour le jeu de @Scriuiw : James Pond ?

----------


## Scriuiw

La qualit de l'image est lie  la qualit de la vido qui j'avoue, n'est pas excellente...
Mais je pense que ce jeu est assez difficile  deviner, j'ajoute une capture plus 


Et ce n'est pas James Pond

----------


## joel.drigo

Vieux jeux, mais vieux comme avant 2000 ou aprs 2000 ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Avant 2000, large !

----------


## Alvaten

Sur une console portable ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Console de salon
Il est aussi sorti sur borne arcade me semble t-il

----------


## Alvaten

Une console SEGA ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Exact !

----------


## icsor

Alex Kid?

----------


## Scriuiw

Oui mais non (Je m'expliquerai aprs)
Une autre image pour acclrer la dcouverte et on passe  2 points

----------


## joel.drigo

Fantasy Zone ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non

----------


## joel.drigo

My Hero ? (alias Seishun Scandal, on ne sait jamais  ::P: )

----------


## pcaboche

> Oui mais non (Je m'expliquerai aprs)


Anmitsu Hime ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> My Hero ? (alias Seishun Scandal, on ne sait jamais )


Gagn !  ::yaisse3:: 
Je ne connaissais pas le nom Japonais par contre

Les images (La 1ere est diffrente car  l'origine je l'avais prise sur une vido, d'o la qualit douteuse...)


Et donc le oui mais non car le mob grenouille apparait dans les deux jeux !
Y a eu r-utilisation chez l'un des deux  ::mrgreen:: 


Image de fin de stage (qui sont/semblent infinis dans ce jeu)

----------


## joel.drigo

> Les images (La 1ere est diffrente car  l'origine je l'avais prise sur une vido, d'o la qualit douteuse...)


Je pense que l'une vient de l'arcade et l'autre de la version console. Les couleurs ne sont mmes pas les mmes  :8O:

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 16
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Scriuiw : 6
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...

----------


## Scriuiw

En piste joel.drigo !

----------


## joel.drigo

Et si on restait dans les petites cratures vertes :



Pour 1 point.

----------


## Scriuiw

Nebulus !

----------


## joel.drigo

> Nebulus !


C'tait beaucoup trop facile, je le savais. Un cadeau presque  :;):

----------


## Scriuiw

Allez, on enchane sinon on va sentir seul *seul* *seul* *seul* *seul* *seul*

----------


## icsor

J'avais au moins reconnu la grenouille.

----------


## shadowmoon

Les graphismes me font penser  Final Fantasy VIII, durant les phases "exploration"

----------


## Scriuiw

Dommage que la grenouille ne valait mme pas un demi point  :;): 

Il ne s'agit pas de FF

----------


## joel.drigo

Castle of Illusion ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 16
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Scriuiw : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...

----------


## Scriuiw

Tu te fais des illusions  ::mrgreen:: 
 ::boulet::

----------


## Alvaten

Dveloppez par Enix / Square ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Tu te fais des illusions


Je ne sais pas, le pat de pixels me faisait penser  Dingo qui s'est affal, alors j'ai tent  ::lefou::

----------


## Scriuiw

Enix / square n'est pas l'diteur

Allez, une autre image (verticale celle-ci), et on monte  2 points

----------


## Captain_JS

Mortal Kombat sur une console de poche ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Altered Beast?

----------


## Scriuiw

Aussi gore que Mortal Kombat mais plus proche d'Altered Beast 
Si vous mixez les deux, vous l'avez !
_
Et n'allez pas me sortir Altered Kombat ou Mortal Beast ...._

----------


## joel.drigo

C'est un jeu d'avant 2000 ou d'aprs 2000 ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Avant, sortie uniquement sur des ordi

----------


## joel.drigo

Mince je loupe des notifications moi... j'avais mme pas vu qu'il y avait une nouvelle image... on dirait Donald Duck qui se fait arracher la tte...
Castle of Illusion ?  ::lefou::   ::P:

----------


## joel.drigo

Ce serait pas Moonstone des fois ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Ahhhhh !!! et de 2 points !
Tu vois quand tu arrtes avec tes "Castle..."  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

C'est bel et bien le magnifique, innarrable et splendide juteux sanguinolent "Moonstone" (dit par Mindscape)
 ::ccool:: 


Les screens :

----------


## Alvaten

joel.drigo, ta connaissance vidoludique m'impressionne  ::ave::

----------


## Kropernic

> joel.drigo, ta connaissance vidoludique m'impressionne


T'es pas le seul... :8O:

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 18
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Scriuiw : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...


Pour la suite, une fois n'est pas coutume, une grande image, haute rsolution... 



1 point.

----------


## Kropernic

Boobs !

----------


## Captain_JS

Dragon's Lair

----------


## Scriuiw

Boobs -> Leisure larry suits

Faut tre vif ds que a devient plus "intrssant" !!
J'ai l'impression que tu viens d'attirer une nouvelle clientle joel.drigo  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Les graphisme me font penser  du dessin-anim. Serait-ce un jeu Sega CD ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Boobs !


Le but du jeu n'est pas de dire ce qu'il y a sur l'image  ::P: 

Non.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Dragon's Lair


Ah, y'a comme qui dirait de l'ide... mais non.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Boobs -> Leisure larry suits
> 
> Faut tre vif ds que a devient plus "intrssant" !!
> J'ai l'impression que tu viens d'attirer une nouvelle clientle joel.drigo


Les veilles recettes marchent toujours pour attirer le chaland  :;):

----------


## joel.drigo

> Les graphisme me font penser  du dessin-anim.


C'est marrant, c'est un peu ce qu'on disait quand on a vu son prdcesseur la premire fois au caf avec mes potes de l'poque.



> Serait-ce un jeu Sega CD ?


Oui. Mais c'est sorti sur quasiment sur tous les supports possibles...j'y ai mme jou sur ma Jaguar, c'est pour dire !

----------


## Scriuiw

Space ace

----------


## shadowmoon

Space Ace ?

----------


## Alvaten

Sur Jaguar CD ou la console "de base" ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Space ace





> Space Ace ?


Argh, les deux (bonnes) rponses  la mme minute : donc ex quo !




> Sur Jaguar CD ou la console "de base" ?


Jaguar CD. Mais c'est trop tard  ::P:

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 18
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Scriuiw : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...



_Next!_

----------


## shadowmoon

Je me lance



2 points car pas trs connu

----------


## joel.drigo

Soul Reaver ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Soul Reaver ?


Non, mais c'est pas loin temporellement

----------


## Scriuiw

C'est un dreadnought (robot) ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est un dreadnought (robot) ?


C'est bien un robot, mais pas celui l

[edit]si vous n'avez pas trouv, dans une heure, une autre image [/edit]

----------


## joel.drigo

Il y a un robot sur l'image ? Vache, pour voir a...il faut de trs bons yeux  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il y a un robot sur l'image ? Vache, pour voir a...il faut de trs bon yeux


Oui, je le concde, et en plus, il a les "bras" levs

----------


## joel.drigo

> Oui, je le concde, et en plus, il a les "bras" levs


Mmmm, a c'est de l'indice. Donc dj, c'est pas R2D2  :;): 

a ne me revient pas, l, un jeu avec des robots,  la troisime personne,  l'poque de Soul Reaver,  part Ratchet And Clank. Et sur PC, c'tait AoEAoK, Nox et Halflife que je pratiquais essentiellement, donc pas de robot.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Il y a un robot sur l'image ? Vache, pour voir a...il faut de trs bons yeux


Oui pas facile !
Je vois une boite qui a les bras levs derrire lequel on va la lumire passe par un velux

Si je trouve pas avec tout a, je comprend pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Un cube avec les bras levs... ?
Un Modron de Planescape Torment ?

----------


## shadowmoon

C'est un des enemis

----------


## joel.drigo

Star Wars Jedi Knight ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Non c'est un fps plutot atypique

----------


## pcaboche

> Non c'est un fps plutot atypique


MDK ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> MDK ?


J'allais le proposer  ::(:

----------


## shadowmoon

> MDK ?


Gagn  ::ccool::

----------


## joel.drigo

> joel.drigo : 18
> LawNasK : 10
> Alvaten : 9
> eulbobo : 8
> Scriuiw : 8
> Hizin : 7
> Zirak : 5
> Nhaps : 4
> Glutinus : 2
> ...

----------


## joel.drigo

> Gagn


Excellent jeu, mais je n'ai pas reconnu : c'tait difficile de le reconnatre quand mme, sans d'autres indices que l'image. S'il y avait eu un bout du parachute si spcial, je ne dis pas.

----------


## pcaboche

> Gagn


Ouais, j'ai gagn !  ::yaisse2:: 

Par contre, MDK, c'est un *Third* Person Shooter (donc pas un FPS)

Ha la la, on nous donne des faux indices pour nous piger, pffffff...  ::lol:: 

Du coup, c'est  moi de jouer ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ouais, j'ai gagn ! 
> 
> Par contre, MDK, c'est un *Third* Person Shooter (donc pas un FPS)


Effectivement !




> Ouais, j'ai gagn ! 
> Ha la la, on nous donne des faux indices pour nous piger, pffffff...


Ce ne serait pas la premire fois ! Moi mme, je me suis plant  ::aie:: 




> Du coup, c'est  moi de jouer ?


Oui. Enfin, non, c'est  nous. Toi tu proposes le jeu  deviner, mais tu ne joues pas, ce serait trop facile  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Oui. Enfin, non, c'est  nous. Toi tu proposes le jeu  deviner, mais tu ne joues pas, ce serait trop facile


Ok ok... donc c'est  moi de proposer... Malheureusement,  cause du dcalage horaire il est 1h du matin chez moi donc je vais aller me coucher, donc bonne nuit tout le monde !  ::P: 

Non, je dconne...  ::aie:: 

Mais comme j'aime pas faire les trucs comme tout le monde (et aussi vu qu'il est tard), je vais commencer par les indices (a devrait tre facile... ou pas).

[Indice #1] Dans ce jeu, il y a des nanas  poil

Vous allez me dire : _"mais c'est pas possible, c'est un vrai obsd ce pcaboche !"_ (et vous auriez sans doute raison  ::aie:: )._ "Et puis des jeux avec des nanas  poil, il y en a beaucoup. C'est pas un indice, a !"._ Ok, ok...

[Indice #2] C'est un jeu avec des nanas  poil... qui est officiellement disponible sur Wii U (mais pas seulement).

_"Un jeu avec des nanas  poil sur une console de Nintendo ?__ Mais c'est pas possible !_  :8O: _"_
Non seulement c'est possible, mais ce n'est pas le seul. J'en cherche un en particulier.


(pour la photo d'cran, on verra a demain)

Valeur... 1 point.

----------


## joel.drigo

Ce n'est pas que je suis spcialement  cheval sur les rgles en gnral, mais bon, tout part quand mme  la base d'un postulat nonc dans le premier post de ce thread : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...o/#post8321570
On joue le jeu ou pas. Si chacun commence  inventer ses propres rgles, on est pas sorti de l'auberge et a va tourner  la foire d'empoigne. Et puis, ce n'est pas trs cool de profiter de l'absence de @Nhaps pour faire un putch  ::P: 

D'autres avant ont pass leur tour parce qu'ils ne pouvaien proposer d'image tout de suite.

Et puis c'est quoi cet argument du 1 heure du mat ? Il y a le couvre-feu chez toi, avec coupure du courant  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Et puis c'est quoi cet argument du 1 heure du mat ? Il y a le couvre-feu chez toi, avec coupure du courant


C'est vrai, t'as raison, c'est tellement mieux d'aller se coucher et de laisser les gens en plan,  se demander ce qu'il se passe et  appuyer continuellement sur F5...  ::roll:: 

J'avais promis une image  mon rveil, tiens, en voil une :



Ok, c'est pas vident alors je vais vous donner des indices... ha ben non, a, c'est dj fait.  ::P:  (et vu les indices, je suis tonn que vous n'ayez pas dj trouv  :8O: )

----------


## joel.drigo

Vu que tu avais annonc que c'tait sur WiiU, je ne m'attendais pas  des graphismes mirifiques  ::P:  Mais l, sans indices, j'aurais cru  un jeu Atari ST, genre "Les Voyageurs du Temps" ou "Another world"  ::P:  

Et puis les femmes  poils, elles sont vraiment  poils ? Genre femelle wookie ? Ou humaine en petite tenue ou maillot de bain ? Donc pas vraiment  poils  ::P: 
Bon, si je rflchis un peu, sur WiiU, globalement, il y a des jeux pour moins des 8 ans, ou des adaptations un peu simplistes (j'ai eu l'insigne horreur de jouer  je ne sais plus CoD, o on ne pouvait tirer que dans la direction o on marchait  ::aie:: ). Bon, j'admets, il y a 2 exceptions, les jeux que j'ai achets (sans avoir la console ::oops:: ) : Nights par nostalgie, et MadWorld  ::P:  Je ne me souviens pas y avoir vu ni wookie, ni femme en maillot de bain. 
Ensuite, je me dis que si elles n'avaient mme pas de petite tenue, ni maillot de bain, alors a ne pourrait pas tre un import japonais. Parce que les poils sont interdits. Donc on ne pourrait pas techniquement parler de femmes  poils, ou alors l'indice serait fallacieux  ::mrgreen:: 
Enfin, si je pense exclusivits Wiiu, je vais avoir du mal  trouver, vu qu'a part les 2 jeux que j'ai achets, et des jeux pour moins de 8 ans, genre Mario, Mario Kart, Mario machin et Mario Truc, et un jeu de danse que des collgues ont eu le mauvais got de nous imposer en soire spciale WiiU au bureau, je n'y connais pas grand chose. Et puis tu as dit que a n'tait pas une _exclu_.
Donc, reste les adaptions.

Duke Nukem ? Il y'a des femmes en petites tenues dans Duke Nukem, non ? [edit]Ah, non, a n'est mme pas sorti sur WiiU ::roll:: 

Ou Dead or Alive, peut-tre.

----------


## Scriuiw

Ah MDK !!!
Il m'tait sorti de la tte celui-l, excellent jeu au demeurant !

Sinon pour la Wii U, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze si Dixie peu tre considre comme "femme  poils"
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Scriuiw

Vu l'image, a risque pas d'tre a... Shovel Knight peut-tre ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Vu l'image, a risque pas d'tre a... Shovel Knight peut-tre ?


Graphiquement, on est proche. Mais il y a des _nanas  poils_ dans Shovel Knight ?

J'ai pens tout de suite  Akiba's Trip: Undead & Undressed, mais c'est une _exclu_ PS.

Et puis quand j'ai dit Dead or Alive, en fait, je pensais  un autre jeu que j'ai sur PS3, mais dont je ne me souviens plus exactement le nom (et je n'ai pas envie de sortir ma _CaseLogic_ pour chercher  :;): )

----------


## shadowmoon

Attention ne pas confondre




> [Indice #1] Dans ce jeu, il y a des nanas  poil


= nana sans vtements

avec 




> Mais il y a des _nanas  poils_


= nana poilue

Sinon, je ne connais aucun jeu Wii U, donc je vais surtout suivre les discussions pour mener mon enqute

[edit] A tout hasard, Senran Kagura Burst ?[/edit]

----------


## Kropernic

Est-ce un jeu Lego ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Le remake HD de Yakuza, Ryū ga Gotoku ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Attention ne pas confondre
> 
> nanas  poil = nana sans vtements
> 
> avec 
> 
> nana  poils = nana poilue


Ah, oui, au temps pour moi. Je n'avais jamais fait gaffe  cette subtilit orthographique.

Du coup, une question me vient immdiatement  l'esprit : ces nanas  poil, sont-elles  poils ou pas ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Le jeu tant quand mme plus amusant quand le "matre" est l pour rpondre aux propositions, je propose un jeu  trouver en attendant son retour  :8-): 



Pour 2 points.

----------


## Mdinoc

Un jeu de sous-marin?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu de sous-marin?


Non, pas du tout.

----------


## pcaboche

> Le jeu tant quand mme plus amusant quand le "matre" est l pour rpondre aux propositions, ...


Hummm... j'aime quand tu m'appelles "matre".  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, j'ai mon internet qui a dconn cette aprs-midi. Dsol pour cela.


Alors...

Ce n'est pas Dead or Alive.
Ce n'est pas Shovel Knight.
Ce n'est pas Akiba's Trip: Undead & Undressed
Ce n'est pas Senran Kagura Burst
Ce n'est pas un jeu Lego.

Bref, ce n'est rien de ce que vous avez propos.




> Et puis les femmes  poils, elles sont vraiment  poils ? Genre femelle wookie ? Ou humaine en petite tenue ou maillot de bain ? Donc pas vraiment  poils 
> 
> (...)
> Ensuite, je me dis que si elles n'avaient mme pas de petite tenue, ni maillot de bain, alors a ne pourrait pas tre un import japonais. Parce que les poils sont interdits. Donc on ne pourrait pas techniquement parler de femmes  poils, *ou alors l'indice serait fallacieux*


Oui, les femmes sont vraiment  poil (et ce sont des femmes humaines).

Mais oui, l'indice est fallacieux.  ::mrgreen:: 

(et c'est en partie pour cela que j'ai commenc avec les indices, pour ensuite mettre une image)




> Vu que tu avais annonc que c'tait sur WiiU, je ne m'attendais pas  des graphismes mirifiques  Mais l, sans indices, *j'aurais cru  un jeu Atari ST*, genre "Les Voyageurs du Temps" ou "Another world"


H h... il y a un peu de a.  :;):

----------


## Lady

> H h... il y a un peu de a.


Je n'ai pas de Wii U donc pas d'ide mais ce dernier commentaire me fait demander :  l'image ne serais pas un jeu dans le jeu (genre le hro qui joue  la console) et les femmes  poil seraient sur son magazine qui traine  terre ?

----------


## pcaboche

Quelques petites prcisions :

- il y a un jeu, vendu en boite, qui est une *exclusivit Wii U*, avec une femme  poil dedans... (1 point pour celui-l)

[indice 3]
- le jeu qu'on cherche, n'est *pas* une exclusivit Wii U, est vendu uniquement en ligne, et comporte des femmes  poil. (2 points pour celui l)

Et si mon internet ne dconne pas, je vous file une nouvelle image prochainement...


(et s'il y avait des femmes  poil dans Shovel Knight, je me demande ce qu'il fait avec la pelle...  ::aie:: )

----------


## pcaboche

> Je n'ai pas de Wii U donc pas d'ide mais ce dernier commentaire me fait demander : l'image ne serais pas un jeu dans le jeu (genre *le hro qui joue  la console*) et les femmes  poil seraient sur son magazine qui traine  terre ?


Le hro*s* (attention  ton orthographe) joue effectivement  la console.
Il y a bien quelque chose comme un "jeu dans le jeu".
Les femmes  poil ne font pas juste partie du dcor.

Une image supplmentaire :

----------


## Kropernic

Ce sont des blocs de l'univers de mario a non ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Ce sont des blocs de l'univers de mario a non ?


a ressemble, en effet :  :;):

----------


## joel.drigo

Shenmue ? Je sais que a t annonc sur Wii U il me semble, mais dj sorti, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Kropernic

Donc il faut trouver un jeu o le hros joue  un mario (ou driv)...

----------


## pcaboche

> Shen Mue ? Je sais que a t annonc sur Wii U il me semble, mais dj sorti, je ne sais pas.


Shen Mue (et son hypothtique troisime pisode) a t annonc / espr sur de nombreux support depuis pas mal d'annes. Malheureusement, on ne voit rien venir. Pour l'instant, on ne voit rien venir...

Donc non, ce n'est pas Shen Mue.




> Donc il faut trouver un jeu o le hros joue  un mario (ou driv)...


...ou une parodie de Mario (et non, ce n'est pas Super Meat Boy).

----------


## joel.drigo

Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Dj que trouv un jeu  partir d'un bout d'image n'est pas vident mais alors un jeu dans le jeu, qui plus est avec des femmes  poil sur WII U ....
Ca me laisse dubitatif !

Mais aprs tout on est vendredi  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures ?


_
He's gonna take you back to the past...



To play the shitty games that suck ass...



He's rather haaaaaave... a buffaloooooo...



Take a diarrhea dump in his ear..._

Les femmes  poil en question (tires du jeu "Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em" sur Atari 2600) :




Et le jeu exclusif  la Wii U, c'est *Bayonetta 2*.
Ben oui, elle est  poil, mais ses cheveux magiques lui servent de vtement...  ::aie:: 

Donc 2 points pour joel.drigo.

----------


## Hizin

Ni Pillars of Eternity, ni PlaneScape: Torment qui sont plutt des RPG temps rels (semi, vu la pause active)  ::): 

Second indice :

----------


## getz85

Ca me fait penser  Invisible Inc, mais je crois pas qu'il y ait des environnements extrieurs enneigs dans le jeu...

----------


## Hizin

Ce n'est pas Invisible Inc.. Pas de notion de discrtion ni d'quipe  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Vu que mon jeu  l'air de passionner, voici un nouvel indice.



P'tt que je choisisse des jeux moins confidentiel... J'en suis presque  pouvoir mettre un screen complet et Google Image ne le trouve pas...

Nota :  oui, j'inverse les images, je crois que c'est prouv xD

----------


## wax78

Facile du coup : Winter Voices

----------


## Alvaten

> P'tt que je choisisse des jeux moins confidentiel...


Pas forcment. Perso j'ai juste "oubli" de repasser sur le topic  ::aie:: 




> Nota :  oui, j'inverse les images, je crois que c'est prouv xD


En gnral je fait plus que juste une inversion, car celui qui veux "tricher"  juste  la retourner. Et quand y a du texte comme sur ton image c'est facile  voir  ::):

----------


## wax78

> Pas forcment. Perso j'ai juste "oubli" de repasser sur le topic 
> 
> 
> 
> En gnral je fait plus que juste une inversion, car celui qui veux "tricher"  juste  la retourner. Et quand y a du texte comme sur ton image c'est facile  voir



Faut inveser l'image puis re-inverser le texte (enfin quand c'est +- possible)  :;):

----------


## Hizin

> Facile du coup : Winter Voices


Vu qu'elle ne passionnait pas les foules, autant faciliter  ::): 
J'aurai pu plus chiader le machin en remettant le texte, mais bon...

C'est bien a  ::): 

Winter Voices, je suis dessus en ce moment. Un tactical un peu particulier puisque le but (pour le moment, milieu du deuxime pisode) est de survivre aux batailles, sans possibilit d'infliger des dgts, les ennemis et piges tant des souvenirs douloureux, des doutes, des chagrins...
Beaucoup de texte dans un monde inspir par les pays nordiques. Pour le moment, c'est assez sympa et pas trop compliqu (quasiment du puzzle game).

----------


## wax78

Je passe la main (pas d'ides de jeu valable).

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai bien un Jeu Warhammer mais j'ai promis  Jol de plus en proposer  ::aie::

----------


## joel.drigo

> J'ai bien un Jeu Warhammer mais j'ai promis  Jol de plus en proposer


Allez vas-y... de temps  temps, a peut aller...  ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

Ouais mais maintenant je me suis grill



Voila la suite

----------


## LittleWhite

Un point and click ?

----------


## Scriuiw

La palette de couleurs a l'air limite  moins que ce ne soit voulu pour faire rtro

----------


## Alvaten

> Un point and click ?


Non




> La palette de couleurs a l'air limite  moins que ce ne soit voulu pour faire rtro


C'est bien un vieux jeu et pas un rcent avec un "vieux look"

----------


## Alvaten

Mon image ne vous inspire pas il semblerai. Voila un autre indice :

----------


## Hizin

Tout le monde est en vacance ^^

Je dirai un vieux Disney, genre la Belle et la Bte ou Fantasia.

----------


## Bebel

Argh la deuxime image, je suis sur de l'avoir dj vu dans un jeu.
J'ai un doute entre un jeu de sport ou de casino.

----------


## Alvaten

> Tout le monde est en vacance ^^


Pas moi, pas avant juillet  ::calim2:: 




> Je dirai un vieux Disney, genre la Belle et la Bte ou Fantasia.


Non ce n'est pas un jeu  licence




> J'ai un doute entre un jeu de sport ou de casino.


Et bien tu fait bien de douter car c'est ni l'un ni l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Scriuiw

Un jeu de rflexion / adresse ?
Une sorte de pipemania ?

----------


## zecreator

Ha a je connais. Boston Bomb Club de Silmaris  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou zecreator

Screen de l'Atari ST

----------


## Bebel

En fait non a ne me parle pas du tout, pourtant j'en ai pass du temps sur mon Atari.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu pas mal fait, avec des animations sympas (pour l'poque).
Je cherche un jeu et je poste.

----------


## zecreator

Et voil.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce  un jeu de stratgie ?

----------


## zecreator

> Est-ce  un jeu de stratgie ?


Non, pas du tout.

----------


## LittleWhite

Donc un bon shootemup (j'ai pens aussi stratgie en premier).
Wings of Death ? (mais je n'y crois pas trop...)

----------


## Rayek

Ikari Warrior ?

----------


## zecreator

C'est le bon type de jeu, mais aucun des 2 titres cits. Le jeu a t produit sur Amiga, et adapt sur Megadrive. Il a recemment eu une adaptation sur IOS et Android. Il est jouable  2 joueurs.

----------


## LittleWhite

Je retente avec Goldrunner ... mais en continuant ma recherche, la bonne rponse doit tre Battle Squadron
https://www.google.fr/search?tbm=isc...SjDl8IhRjZrqM:

----------


## zecreator

> Je retente avec Goldrunner ... mais en continuant ma recherche, la bonne rponse doit tre Battle Squadron
> https://www.google.fr/search?tbm=isc...SjDl8IhRjZrqM:


Ce n'est pas Goldrunner, mais c'est bien BattleSquadron. Bravo!

----------


## LittleWhite

Voil  ::):

----------


## zecreator

je propose Choplifter sans y croire, car il me semble que sur l'image, c'est un jeu frontal.
C'ets un jeu console ? Genre Sega master System ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Vous devriez me connatre depuis le temps. Ce n'est pas console.
Ce n'est pas choplifter.

----------


## Invit

Je sais que c'est pas a mais a me fait penser  _afterburner_  ::mrgreen:: 
Un truc avec le scrolling en profondeur quoi ...

----------


## LittleWhite

En effet, ce n'est pas Afterburner. Et en effet, c'est un Shoot em up 3D (scrolling profondeur).

----------


## zecreator

J'avais pens  Thunderblade, mais comme tu dis "pas sur console". Est-ce sur MSX ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non plus.
Pour moi la MSX est une console.

----------


## Alvaten

> Pour moi la MSX est une console.


Donc j'imagine que les Ataris et Commorore aussi ? Du coups c'est probablement un jeu d'arcade. 

Esr-ce un Taito ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Ce n'est pas Taito.
Je vais tre plus prcis sur les plateformes :
MSX -> console ;Atari 2600/7800 -> console ;Commodore C64/C4+/C128 -> Micro ordinateur ;Atari ST -> micro ordinateur ;Amiga -> micro ordinateur (sauf peut tre la 32X, mais pas sur)

----------


## Alvaten

Ok on  donc la mme dfinition sauf pour la MSX o je l'ai toujours vu class comme un micro-ordinateur. Aprs je n'ai pas connu cette poque donc je me fie  ce que j'en lit  ::P: 

Au final le jeu mystre est un jeu darcade ou de micro-ordinateur ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Micro ordinateur (Atari ST).

----------


## Alvaten

Hostage: Rescue Mission ?

----------


## zecreator

Le MSX et MSX 2 sont des ordi, pas des consoles. Meme s'il y avait un support cartouche, il y avait aussi un lecteur de cassette et un BASIC Microsoft pour coder.

----------


## zecreator

> MSX -> console ;Atari 2600/7800 -> console ;Commodore C64/C4+/C128 -> Micro ordinateur ;Atari ST -> micro ordinateur ;Amiga -> micro ordinateur (sauf peut tre la 32X, mais pas sur)


Rooooo FAUTE ! La 32X c'est SEGA Megadrive. La console Amiga c'est la CD32. Rooooo.

----------


## LittleWhite

+1  vous deux (sur les consoles/micro ordinateurs).
Par contre, ce n'est pas hostage rescue mission.

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour aider un peu  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Perso a m'aide pas vraiment. Sorti avant 1990 ?

----------


## Plava

Hellfire ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Sorti avant 1990 ...

Et oui ! Bravo Plava, c'est bien HellFire. Bien jou ! Comment connaissez vous ce jeu ?

http://www.atarimania.com/game-atari...fire_9540.html

----------


## Plava

Je le connaissais pas google m'a bien aid ^^

----------


## wax78

> Je le connaissais pas google m'a bien aid ^^


Google ? Google image ? :p

----------


## zecreator

Martech ? Connais pas cet diteur... je me souviens vaguement de Nigel Mansell GP, mais c'est tout

----------


## Plava

Je laisse ma place pour mettre la prochaine image

----------


## zecreator

qui s'y colle ?

----------


## Alvaten

La suite

----------


## killian68

Serait-ce une "simulation" de combat Spatial genre x-wing (histoire de cibler le genre hein) ?

----------


## wax78

> Serait-ce une "simulation" de combat Spatial genre x-wing (histoire de cibler le genre hein) ?


J'aurai dit un xwing aussi ou un wing commander.

----------


## Alvaten

> Serait-ce une "simulation" de combat Spatial genre x-wing (histoire de cibler le genre hein) ?


C'est bien ce type de jeu, mais ce n'est pas x-wing. C'est bien un star wars par contre

Je sens que j'ai pris un trop facile  ::aie::

----------


## wax78

> C'est bien ce type de jeu, mais ce n'est pas x-wing. C'est bien un star wars par contre
> 
> Je sens que j'ai pris un trop facile


Facile facile, y'a quand mme 1230000 version de star wars ^^

----------


## Hizin

Star Wars : the Old republic ?
Une des phases de rail shooter ?

----------


## killian68

Hum, vu le cot FMV des graphismes, je pencherai pour Rebel Assault (I ou II)

----------


## ternel

Tie fighter? Le successeur de X-Wing, de quand j'tais petite  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Star Wars : the Old republic ?
> Une des phases de rail shooter ?


Non, ce n'est pas un RPG




> Hum, vu le cot FMV des graphismes, je pencherai pour Rebel Assault (I ou II)


Pourtant ce n'est pas de la FMV et c'est plus rcent que a




> Tie fighter? Le successeur de X-Wing, de quand j'tais petite


C'est aussi un peu plus rcent

----------


## Noctis

xwing alliance ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus, encore un chouilla plus rcent

----------


## Rayek

rogue squadron sur Gamecube ?

----------


## Zirak

Starfighter ?

----------


## Alvaten

> rogue squadron sur Gamecube ?


Yep ! "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader"

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 46
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 610

1er - *joel.drigo :* 118 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord2e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 49 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico4e - *Hizin :* 37 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress5e - *wax78 :* 29 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices6e - *LittleWhite :* 27 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron7e - *Scriuiw :* 25 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn8e - *Mdinoc :* 24 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket9e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager10e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair10e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 19 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor12e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising12e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 18 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, *610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader*14e - *gb_68 :* 13 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 217e - *Glutinus :* 9 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor17e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 9 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic19e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris19e ex aequo - *MythOnirie :* 8 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon19e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 8 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club22e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II23e - *shadowmoon :* 6 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce24e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands25e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet25e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil25e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter25e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6425e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II25e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer25e ex aequo - *Plava :* 4 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain39e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars39e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur39e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush39e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell39e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock39e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 239e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 1 jeu538-Midwinter39e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/BullyRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui  trouver le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## Rayek

Bonne chance  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Point & click dbut 2000 ?
J'sais pas pourquoi je pense  Syberia, tout en sachant que ce n'est pas a.

----------


## Alvaten

On dirai un bar. Est-ce un jeu Pegi 16 ou plus ?

----------


## Rayek

> Point & click dbut 2000 ?
> J'sais pas pourquoi je pense  Syberia, tout en sachant que ce n'est pas a.


Oui Point & click mais avant 2000

Non pas syberia (Moment pub, je suis en train d'en faire un let's play de celui la :p)




> On dirai un bar. Est-ce un jeu Pegi 16 ou plus ?


Pas vraiment un bar, pour le pegi j'en sais rien  ::):

----------


## Captain_JS

Moi a me fait penser  un cockpit : est-ce que a se passe dans l'espace ?

----------


## Rayek

> Moi a me fait penser  un cockpit : est-ce que a se passe dans l'espace ?


Ce n'est pas n cockpit et cela ne se passe pas dans l'espace.

----------


## getz85

Un Yakuza?

EDIT:  Ha non un point & click j'avais pas vu laisse tomber  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Enorme indice qui devrait permettre  certain de trouver : C'est tir d'un livre et il y a eu une adaptation de ce mme livre au cinma ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Mouais a laisse encore un wagon de jeu. 

The Walking Dead ? Ah non film zut ...

----------


## Rayek

Avant 2000 ...

----------


## BenoitM

Blade Runner?

----------


## Bebel

Disc World ?

----------


## Rayek

> Blade Runner?


Bonne rponse

----------


## BenoitM

Youpi 

Suivant

----------


## GyZmoO

Hmm j'aurais bien dit Golden axe mais dj propos :'(

----------


## Alvaten

The Gladiator ?

----------


## BenoitM

Avec Golden axe on est dans la bonne poque mais effectivement ce n'est pas la bonne rponse

The Gladiator n'est pas une bonne rponse mais c'est effectivement bien un gladiateur  l'image  :;):

----------


## GyZmoO

Golden axe -> mme priode, mme support aussi?  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

> Golden axe -> mme priode, mme support aussi?


Sorti sur Amiga, Dos, Mega Drive

----------


## wax78

Centurion: Defender of Rome

----------


## BenoitM

> Centurion: Defender of Rome


Bravo  ::): 

Un jeux de stratgie, la partie gladiateur (comme la course de char) permettait de gagner de l'argent 

http://www.abandonware-france.org/lt...eu.php?id=1665

----------


## wax78

Bon on va tenter une autre, peut tre que cette fois ci elle tiendra plus que 10 minutes ...  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

Un point and click? 
Bear With Me?

----------


## Hizin

Machinarium ?

----------


## getz85

Distraint?

----------


## wax78

MMm point&click, non pas tout  fait, mais on pourrait presque dire oui.

Aucun des titres propos dsols.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un puzzle game ?

----------


## BenoitM

Un jeux sorti vers 2010? Les Msaventures de P.B. Winterbottom

----------


## Charvalos

Premire participation ( :8-): ). C'est Beholder comme jeux, non ?

----------


## wax78

> Premire participation (). C'est Beholder comme jeux, non ?


Bien vu ... et j'avais invers l'image en plus.

----------


## Charvalos

J'y ai jou il n'y a pas longtemps et j'ai reconnu la TV et l'ombre au bord de l'image.  ::P: 

Voici ma proposition, elle devrait tre assez facile (normalement) :

----------


## Rayek

Prey ?

----------


## Charvalos

Non, pas du tout.

----------


## getz85

Un city builder? Genre City Skylines?

----------


## Charvalos

Tout  fait, c'est bien Cities Skylines.  :8-):

----------


## getz85

Voici le suivant!

----------


## BenoitM

> Voici le suivant!


Les dents de la mer? :p

Jaws?

----------


## getz85

> Les dents de la mer? :p


Haha! Non ^^

----------


## BenoitM

Jeux des annes 90.
Un Shoot them up?
Ecco the Dolphin?

----------


## zecreator

James Pond ?

----------


## getz85

> Jeux des annes 90.
> Un Shoot them up?
> Ecco the Dolphin?


En effet, annes 90. Ce n'est pas un shoot them up, et ce n'est pas ecco the dolphin 

 :;): 

EDIT: Ni James Pond!

----------


## Alvaten

> Tout  fait, c'est bien Cities Skylines.


Je veux pas faire mon rabat joie mais le point n'est pas valable  ::aie:: 

J'ai dja propos Cities Skylines (http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...y/#post8424753)

Vu que la suite est dja bien engag je propose simplement de continuer.

----------


## wax78

Ha ok, dj propos, j'avais pas compris.

----------


## zecreator

Donc, pas James Pond alors ?

----------


## BenoitM

Une autre image pour identifier le jeux? :p

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## joel.drigo

E.V.O. Search for Eden ? 
C'est sorti en Europe a ?

----------


## BenoitM

:8O: 

Toujours aussi pat par joel  ::):

----------


## getz85

> E.V.O. Search for Eden ? 
> C'est sorti en Europe a ?


C'est bien a oui!
En effet c'est pas sorti en Europe, j'tais persuad que si!  ::pastaper:: 

EDIT: Ce n'est pas interdit par les rgles en fait, donc aucun souci  :8-):

----------


## joel.drigo



----------


## joel.drigo

> EDIT: Ce n'est pas interdit par les rgles en fait, donc aucun souci


Non, effectivement, et j'ai propos moi-mme des jeux jamais sortis en Europe. C'tait juste une question de curiosit (et de flemme de chercher moi-mme)  ::P:

----------


## Rayek

> 


Dust ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Dust ?


Nope.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que ca vient d'un mini-jeu ou d'une phase bonus ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Non, a vient de la phase principale (le gameplay standard) du jeu. C'est un lment du dcor.

----------


## getz85

Pas vident, des jeux avec des machines  sous il y en a un sacr paquet! ^^

Au hasard, un leisure suit larry?

----------


## joel.drigo

> un leisure suit larry?


Pas du tout.

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 47
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 614

1er - *joel.drigo :* 119 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, *614-E.V.O. Search for Eden*2e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 49 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico4e - *Hizin :* 37 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress5e - *wax78 :* 30 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome6e - *LittleWhite :* 27 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron7e - *Scriuiw :* 25 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn8e - *Mdinoc :* 24 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket9e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager10e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair10e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 19 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor12e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising12e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 18 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader14e - *gb_68 :* 13 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner18e - *Glutinus :* 9 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor19e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris19e ex aequo - *MythOnirie :* 8 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon19e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 8 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club22e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II23e - *shadowmoon :* 6 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce24e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands25e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet25e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil25e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter25e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6425e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II25e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer25e ex aequo - *Plava :* 4 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain39e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars39e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur39e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush39e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell39e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock39e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 239e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 1 jeu538-Midwinter39e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully39e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-BeholderRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui  trouver le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## joel.drigo

a vous parlera peut-tre plus comme a :

----------


## Bebel

burnout paradise ?

----------


## gb_68

"Gentlemen start your engines"

Daytona USA ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> burnout paradise ?


hh, tromp ::P: 




> "Gentlemen start your engines"
> 
> Daytona USA ?


Yaisse.

----------


## gb_68

Avec un peu de retard, la suite :

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu d'enigme ? Un peu  la professeur Layton ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un point & click ?

----------


## gb_68

> Un jeu d'enigme ? Un peu  la professeur Layton ?





> Un point & click ?


C'est bien un jeu o la rflexion est de mise, mais il n'entre dans aucune de ces deux catgories.

----------


## BenoitM

Un jeux sorti sur nitendo ? Professeur Layton?

----------


## gb_68

> Un jeux sorti sur nitendo ? Professeur Layton?


Non, pas de sortie sur une console Nintendo (donc pas un Layton). En revanche ce jeu existe sur XBLA, PC (Windows/OS X/Linux), smartphone, table ...

----------


## Scriuiw

Risk ?

----------


## gb_68

> Risk ?


Ce n'est pas Risk mais il s'agit bien de l'adaptation d'un jeu de socit (pas wargame mais stratgique) en jeu vido.

----------


## shadowmoon

Les aventuriers du rail

[Edit] j'avais encore un doute avec l'avant-dernire image, mais la dernire l'a dissip [/Edit]

----------


## Hizin

Me semblait bien que j'avais dj vu ce gamin  la casquette verte quelque part...

----------


## gb_68

> Les aventuriers du rail
> 
> [Edit] j'avais encore un doute avec l'avant-dernire image, mais la dernire l'a dissip [/Edit]


Oui !

"Ticket To Ride" dans la version anglaise.

----------


## shadowmoon

Voici la suite

----------


## Scriuiw

J'ai bien du mal  comprendre ce que reprsente l'image  ::koi::

----------


## Hizin

Je dirai : un auvent ray rouge et blanc contre un mur.

Ce qui me fait penser  un point & click.

----------


## Alvaten

Je dirai pareil, avec une sorte de chemine sur l'arrire. Peut tre une sorte de stand de nourriture.

Est-ce un jeu de gestion ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je dirai pareil, avec une sorte de chemine sur l'arrire. Peut tre une sorte de stand de nourriture.


En effet c'est bien un stand, mais pas de nourriture




> Je dirai : un auvent ray rouge et blanc contre un mur.


Oui contre le mur extrieur du batiment




> Est-ce un jeu de gestion ?





> Ce qui me fait penser  un point & click.


non, ni l'un ni l'autre

Une nouvelle image  14h, si personne n'a de nouvelle ide

----------


## Alvaten

Un stand sur un march ? 

Une simulateur de vie genre Animal Crossing ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un stand sur un march ?


Non, il est juste dans une ville / village




> Une simulateur de vie genre Animal Crossing ?


Non pas du tout

----------


## Captain_JS

C'est dans un RPG ? genre un Kingdom Hearts ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est dans un RPG ? genre un Kingdom Hearts ?


Le jeu a en effet des composantes RPG, mais dans un tout autre style que KH

----------


## Rayek

a me fait penser  Killing Floor

----------


## shadowmoon

> a me fait penser  Killing Floor


Non, j'ai mme jamais jou  celui-ci

Comme promis une deuxime image

----------


## BenoitM

Oula c'est encore plus petit :p

c'est des armures?

----------


## wax78

> Oula c'est encore plus petit :p


--->  L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels

Ce qui ne semble pas trop le cas ici ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> --->  L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels
> 
> Ce qui ne semble pas trop le cas ici ^^


Ok je vais diter mon message avec une version un peu plus grande

----------


## Plava

Path of exile ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Path of exile ?


C'est un jeu en partie dans le mme genre / style, mais plus ancien

----------


## Plava

Sacred ?

----------


## getz85

Titan Quest?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Titan Quest?


Non, on s'loigne

Et en plus, je l'avais dj propos avant




> Sacred ?


Pas loin, mais toujours pas le bon

----------


## Plava

Dungeon siege ?

----------


## LittleWhite

+1 pour Dungeon Siege

----------


## shadowmoon

Non, ce n'est pas dungeon siege. 

Dans le jeu mystre, le joueur contrle uniquement son personnage.

Il peut obtenir un animal de compagnie, qui vient en soutien pendant les phases d'action.

De plus les combats sont autant contre des monstres que les autres joueurs, tous rencontrs dans la zone en train dtre parcourue.

Et en supplment de ces indices, une nouvelle image :

----------


## wax78

Age of conan, au pif ?

----------


## Alvaten

EverQuest  ?

----------


## Rayek

Torchlight ?

----------


## Hippocrne

World of warcraft ?

En fait non :p

----------


## zecreator

> Non, ce n'est pas dungeon siege. 
> 
> Dans le jeu mystre, le joueur contrle uniquement son personnage.
> 
> Il peut obtenir un animal de compagnie, qui vient en soutien pendant les phases d'action.
> 
> De plus les combats sont autant contre des monstres que les autres joueurs, tous rencontrs dans la zone en train dtre parcourue.


A lire, on dirait Pokmon lol, mais c'est pas a !

----------


## shadowmoon

Aucune bonne rponse.

C'est pourtant un jeu plutt rcent, qui a tout juste 10 ans d'existence en Europe.

Le version II europenne est jouable depuis quelques annes.

Le principales diffrences entre le I et II 

* la disparition d'une classe au profit d'une autre
* le moteur graphique chang pour  CryEngine 3
* refonte du systme de combat et des combo

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai pens  Dragon Quest, mais pas sur que cela corresponde aux indices.

----------


## wax78

Archeage

----------


## Alvaten

Cabal ?

----------


## wax78

> Cabal ?


Ouf la a sent bon.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Cabal ?


En effet c'est bien Cabal Online

----------


## zecreator

Ouep, pas facile de diffrencier un titre d'un autre dans ce genre. Graphiquement ils se ressemblent un peu tous. Mais bravo !

----------


## Alvaten

J'avoue que je ne connais pas du tout, j'ai trouv grce aux derniers indices, j'ai pris la liste des jeux CryEngine3 et seul 2-3 titres taient le numro 2 d'une srie  ::): 

La suite

----------


## shadowmoon

Je pense  Kingdom Com : Delivrance

----------


## Alvaten

Non, du tout

----------


## ternel

La banire me rappelle mon enfance
Se pourrait-il que ce soit "Playmobil Chevalier"?

----------


## Alvaten

> La banire me rappelle mon enfance
> Se pourrait-il que ce soit "Playmobil Chevalier"?


Non. Il s'agit d'un jeu relativement rcent

----------


## ternel

Creusage de tte: cette banire me rappelle dfinitivement quelque chose.

Guild wars 2, la bannire de la reine?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus. 

Indice : le jeu n'est sorti que sur un seul support

----------


## Alvaten



----------


## getz85

Planet Coaster?  ::koi::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est bien Planet Coaster ! J'ai pas le screen complet avec moi et je repasse pas chez moi avant lundi. 

A toi la main

----------


## getz85

La suite alors!

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu que c'est bien dans le style graphique de ce jeu, je propose Rayman Legends

----------


## getz85

> Vu que c'est bien dans le style graphique de ce jeu, je propose Rayman Legends


Il aura pas fait long feu  ::aie:: 
Je trouvais a trange qu'aucun Rayman n'ait t propos ^^

A toi!

----------


## shadowmoon

J'diterai ce message avec ma proposition en fin d'aprs-midi, vers 18H

----------


## Mdinoc

Postes-en un nouveau plutt, les dits a ne s'affiche pas sur le tableau de bord.

----------


## shadowmoon

C'est  nouveau une suite

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est vraiment du 100*100 non-resiz, a? Parce que j'ai l'impression de voir de gros pixels flouts dans ton image...

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est vraiment du 100*100 non-resiz, a? Parce que j'ai l'impression de voir de gros pixels flouts dans ton image...


Je n'ai pas fait de redimensionnement, c'est juste que le style graphique est trs "cartoon", avec des couleurs bien "flashy" et "baveuse"

----------


## ternel

On a un bout de mur de rocailles, avec un haut de Bidule devant.
Je propose donc Prehistoric Man.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je propose donc Prehistoric Man.


Non le hros est un personnage beaucoup plus clbre, surtout pour celles et ceux qui avaient 14 / 15 ans ou plus dans les annes 198X

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu Mastersystem ?

Un jeu Alex Kidd ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Est-ce un jeu Mastersystem ?


Pas ce jeu spcifiquement

Mais les jeux avec ce hros sont diffuss sur de nombreux support : borne d'arcade, master system, ATARI 2600, Commodore 64, game boy, playstation, tlphone portable ...




> Un jeu Alex Kidd ?


Non, ce hros est tellement connu qu'il a fait des apparitions dans des sries TV et des films.

----------


## BenoitM

Un bug bunny ou bien un "hro" des cartoon  Warner Bros.?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un bug bunny ou bien un "hro" des cartoon  Warner Bros.?


Non, c'est pas ce style de hros, c'est un truc original (pour l'poque), qui a russi a devenir une figure emblmatique du jeu vido

----------


## Rayek

Super mario

----------


## shadowmoon

> Super mario


Non, c'est pas lui, mais c'est un "collgue"

----------


## micka132

Donkey kong?

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu Sonic ? 

Sonic the Hedgehog ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Ni l'un ni l'autre, je diffuse une nouvelle image vers 19h

----------


## wax78

Wonder boy ? (pas le 1er a priori)

----------


## Alvaten

Un Puzzle Bobble ?

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai pens  Worms.

----------


## LittleWhite

a pourrait tre pac man (genre, le jeu d'aventure ultra dur qu'il y a eu).

----------


## shadowmoon

Dsol pour le retard, j'ai eu des souci de box hier soir






> a pourrait tre pac man (genre, le jeu d'aventure ultra dur qu'il y a eu).


En effet, c'est bien de lui dont il est question

----------


## Alvaten

On cherche le titre exacte du coups ? Pac-Land ?

----------


## wax78

Je tente avec Pacman 2: The New Adventures

----------


## shadowmoon

Oui, je veux le titre exact. Je vous fait grce du support, vu que le jeu est multi-plateforme




> Je tente avec Pacman 2: The New Adventures





> Pac-Land ?


Acun des deux, mais c'est le bon style

----------


## Alvaten

Pac-In-Time ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Non toujours pas

Une autre image pour vous aider

----------


## Alvaten

Pac-Man World ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pac-Man World ?


Bonne rponse !

----------


## Mdinoc

a sent la GBA, a... Vu que la GBA fait 240*160, on ne peut pas vraiment parler de non-resiz...
D'un autre ct, cent pixels, a fait deux tiers de la hauteur de l'cran, donc il faudrait peut-tre amender les rgles pour les petits crans.

----------


## Alvaten

Oui c'est  rflchir. J'ai dj renonc  proposer des jeux Gameboy. Dj la couleur parle d'elle mme, aprs faut trouver une portion d'cran assez grande sans tre trop rvlatrice. Au del de parler de taille de l'image, une proportion serai plus adapte. 

Sinon voila la suite

----------


## BenoitM

Un Fps? Ghost recon?

----------


## Alvaten

> Un Fps? Ghost recon?


Non, aux deux questions.

----------


## LittleWhite

Metal Gear Solid 5

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus

----------


## shadowmoon

> a sent la GBA, a... Vu que la GBA fait 240*160, on ne peut pas vraiment parler de non-resiz...


Peut etre, je sais pas, je voulais juste proposer un jeu Pac Man peu connu et j'ai trouv cette image "telle qu'elle".

@Altaven,  tout hasard : The last of us ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus

----------


## Rayek

A wolf Among US ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non, mais tu est proche  :;):

----------


## wax78

Jeu de Telltale ?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui

----------


## Rayek

Walking Dead

----------


## MythOnirie

Je dirais plutt le jurassic park de TellTale

----------


## Alvaten

> Je dirais plutt le jurassic park de TellTale


Bien jou !

----------


## MythOnirie

Je ne pense pas pouvoir proposer d'image rapidement, je laisse donc la main.

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 47
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 621

1er - *joel.drigo :* 119 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden2e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 51 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 24e - *Hizin :* 37 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress5e - *wax78 :* 30 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome6e - *LittleWhite :* 27 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron7e - *Scriuiw :* 25 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn8e - *Mdinoc :* 24 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket9e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager9e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 20 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster11e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair12e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising12e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 18 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader14e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner18e - *Glutinus :* 9 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor18e ex aequo - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, *621-Jurassic Park: The Game*20e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris20e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 8 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club20e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends23e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II24e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands25e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet25e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil25e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter25e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6425e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II25e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer25e ex aequo - *Plava :* 4 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain39e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars39e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur39e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush39e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell39e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock39e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 239e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 1 jeu538-Midwinter39e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully39e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-BeholderRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui  trouver le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## joel.drigo

Tiens, puisque personne s'y colle, je prends la main avec ceci :

----------


## micka132

KiKa Kc La 7

----------


## joel.drigo

> KiKa Kc La 7


C'est toute la question !

----------


## Rayek

D4 : Dark Dreams Don't Die ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> D4 : Dark Dreams Don't Die ?


Non. Mais tu as un 0,1 point parce qu'il y a presque un semblant de pas loin d'ide  ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu daventure ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce un jeu daventure ?


Pour la forme (le gameplay), non. Pour le fond (le scnario), un peu quand mme.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un point & click ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> C'est un point & click ?


Non, pas du tout.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que le jeu ce joue en "premire personne" ?

Genre The Vanishing of Ethan Carter ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce que le jeu ce joue en "premire personne" ?


Non.

Bon, une autre image ne va pas faire de mal...

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu dans l'univers carcral ? The Suffering ?

----------


## micka132

Un naruto?

----------


## joel.drigo

Heureusement que je suis pass faire un tour...je n'ai pas reu de notif pour ces deux questions  ::weird:: 




> Un jeu dans l'univers carcral ? The Suffering ?


Non, pas "The Suffering". Univers carcral... en quelque sorte, d'un certain point de vue, mais te rpondre oui t'engagerait possiblement vers de mauvaises pistes... on est loin d'un Oz ou Night Of... ou Orange is the New Black et consorts...




> Un naruto?


Non.

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu qui se droule dans un asile psychiatrique ?

Asylum ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu qui se droule dans un asile psychiatrique ?
> 
> Asylum ?


Voil, je me disais bien...mauvaises pistes  ::P:  Non, non.

Je mets une nouvelle image :

----------


## Rayek

Little nightmare ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Little nightmare ?


Avec un s, mais oui, c'est bien a !

----------


## Rayek

Bonne chance

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un test de rorschach ?

----------


## Rayek

Non, il semblerait que cela soit un jeu  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Nier ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce des zombies en train de courir ?

----------


## Rayek

> Nier ?


Bien jouer

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est grce  un gars qui fait un Let's Play de Nier en ce moment.
Voil mon image  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

a me fait penser  un Ghostbusters II, avec le niveau dans les gouts...

----------


## wax78

A fond j'avais la version amstrad (je pense que le screen est sur une autre support).

----------


## zecreator

> a me fait penser  un Ghostbusters II, avec le niveau dans les gouts...


Le premier jeu qui m'est venu  l'esprit aussi.  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Et bah, bien jou !
J'ai jamais russi  dpasser les gouts.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, va falloir que je trouve quelque chose  poster maintenant...

----------


## Mdinoc

Allez, en voil une facile.

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu de puzzle ou on creuse genre Dig Dug ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Un vieux clone de Dig Dug, genre Fruity Frank (ou Tutti Frutti) ?

----------


## el_slapper

Fruity Frank. On dirait la version CPC, avec les pixels larges typiques du mode 0, mais je ne suis pas sur

EDIT : grill  ::(:

----------


## Alvaten

> EDIT : grill


A une heure et demie prt en plus  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> A une heure et demie prt en plus


J'ai lu trop vite. J'ai vu dig dug, et je ne suis pas all plus loin.  ::aie::  - et je suis  peu prs sur de la rponse.

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, la rponse d'el_slapper tait la plus exacte...

*Edit:* J'ai pass des heures sur ce jeu. Je pense que parmi le genre "rocks and diamonds", Fruity Frank se dmarque par la prsence de "planchers" qui ralentissent la chute des pommes. Creuser sous une pomme retenue par un plancher, mme en poussant une autre pomme, c'est largement faisable (tant qu'on ne reste pas dessous). Pousser la pomme du dessous sur mon screenshot? Suicide (celle du dessus tombe instantanment).

----------


## joel.drigo

> D'un autre ct, la rponse d'el_slapper tait la plus exacte...


La plus exacte que qui ? J'ai propos Fruity Frank (qui s'appelle aussi Tuttl Frutti).

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, en fait vu que c'est la premire fois que je vois le nom "tutti frutti" associ  ce jeu, je pensais que tu ratissais large, simplement.
Et niveau prcision, oui c'tait bien la version Amstrad CPC.

----------


## joel.drigo

Il me semble que tutti frutti tait le nom d'une version C64. Je me doutais que c'tait la version CPC, mais je ne pouvais pas tre sr du nom sous lequel tu connaissais le jeu.

----------


## el_slapper

Pas de souci, hein, c'est juste qu' cette heure ci, je ne traine pas encore sous DVP. Je ne vais pas me battre pour a.  ::aie::  Joel m'a battu  la rgulire.

----------


## joel.drigo

Non, aucun souci  ::P: 

Allez, la suite :

----------


## el_slapper

budokan?

----------


## wax78

Bien vu

----------


## joel.drigo

Yep, c'tait peut-tre un peu (trop) facile  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

Encore faut-il y avoir jou. Et j'ai quand mme mis 38 heures  rpondre.....

Bon, un petit peu de paint, et voici un morceau d'image. Aucune ide de savoir si c'est trop facile ou trop difficille.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Encore faut-il y avoir jou.


Ou connaitre le btiment original  ::P: 





> Bon, un petit peu de paint, et voici un morceau d'image. Aucune ide de savoir si c'est trop facile ou trop difficille.


Un peu confus comme image, et sur mon 11 pouces c'est petit...du mal  voir ce que c'est sans zoom  :;):  On dirait une sorte de Building Game que je ne reconnais pas.

----------


## el_slapper

Je ne connaissais pas le btiment. Mai j'ai us quelques claviers sur le jeu. Sans jamais le finir, d'ailleurs.

Ce n'est pas un builder game - mme si sur le screenshot dont j'ai extrait la photo, j'ai BEAUCOUP construit.

----------


## Alvaten

Je vois des toits de btiment mais pas ce que sont les formes colores. Est-ce un jeu de gestion ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Est-ce un jeu de gestion ?


y'en a, mais ce n'est pas le cur du jeu. Un autre screenshot, sans doute quivoque sur le sujet, d'ailleurs...

----------


## getz85

Tropico?

----------


## el_slapper

Non. C'est...plus militaire.

(Pfiouh que c'est difficile de jauger de la difficult - pas sur que ce jeu se soit vendu  des milliards d'exemplaires - en mme temps, ils ont fait une suite, donc ce n'est pas totalement inexistant).

----------


## Alvaten

Plutt un jeu de stratgie ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Plutt un jeu de stratgie ?


Voil, le plus grand, c'est de la stratgie.

Je ne peux pas dcouper des images au boulot(mon chef remarquerai quelque chose, il est dans mon dos). Ce soit, je ferais une image plus explicite, a priori j'ai t un peu trop restrictif dans mon image.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Je ne peux pas dcouper des images au boulot(mon chef remarquerai quelque chose, il est dans mon dos).


Quoi ? Tu ne t'es pas fait un petit interprteur de commandes qui donne l'impression que tu codes alors qu'en fait a _croppe_ une image discrtos ?  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Est- en temps rel ou au tour par tour ?

----------


## el_slapper

Pour le coup, pas eu le temps hier soir de refaire un screeshot, alors je vais rpondre, et donner des indices : c'est en temps rel pausable, et a se joue sur la carte du monde. Le petit truc vert que vous voyez en bas du premier screenshot est un vhicule militaire. Amricain. Qui reprsente un bataillon. Et c'est un drapeau d'tat amricain(devenu indpendant comme les 49 autres) que vous voyez. Je vais essayer de conqurir le monde avec a. J'ai dj pas mal de morceaux  droite,  gauche, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un "Jeu de de grande stratgie" ?

Hearts of Iron ?

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est un "Jeu de de grande stratgie" ?


Oui




> Hearts of Iron ?


Non. Mais on est moins loin que Tropico.

----------


## Alvaten

Axis and Allies ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Axis and Allies ?


(......)Je ne le connais mme pas [court se planquer].  ::aie::  - en bref, non. L'poque n'est pas forcment celle-l non plus(faut bien que je lche des indices, on dirait que cette fois ci je n'ai pas fait dans le "trop facile").

----------


## LittleWhite

America ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un Supreme Ruler ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Un Supreme Ruler ?


Gagn! Supreme Ruler 2020, pour tre prcis. Je considre la famille comme suffisante pour gagner, ils se ressemblent beaucoup.



J'ai du rduire la rsolution pour que a passe, 3200*1800, hostingpics n'a pas aim. Comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai tapiss une bonne partie du Vermont avec des centrales lectriques et des usines. Oui, je joue le Vermont, j'ai dj conquis le Texas, la Californie, le Brsil, la Chine, l'Inde, la Russie(Sauf Saint-Petersbourg, c'est des potes), et la Scandinavie. Et je vais essayer de finir la conqute du monde, sans doute encore quelques dizaines d'heures de jeu, et il va falloir trahir des allis.

----------


## Alvaten

Je connais pas la srie, c'est bien ? J'aime beaucoup les 4x et jeux de grande stratgie, je vais y jeter un il  l'occasion

En attendant voila la suite :

----------


## joel.drigo

Un Sly Racoon ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non

Edit : je viens de me rendre compte qu'un jeu de la mme srie  dj t jou, mais graphiquement impossible de confondre  ::):

----------


## joel.drigo

> Edit : je viens de me rendre compte qu'un jeu de la mme srie  dj t jou, mais graphiquement impossible de confondre


Un Rayman alors ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus, mais c'est bien un jeu de plateforme

----------


## Captain_JS

Un Astrix ?

----------


## Plava

Wonder boy ?

----------


## getz85

> Wonder boy ?


J'allais le dire, a ressemble beaucoup au remaster Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap sorti rcemment.

----------


## Alvaten

Ca n'aura pas fait long. C'est bien "Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap" sorti sur Switch, PS4 et XOne 



A Plava la main

----------


## el_slapper

> Je connais pas la srie, c'est bien ? J'aime beaucoup les 4x et jeux de grande stratgie, je vais y jeter un il  l'occasion
> (.../...)


C'est un peu _monster game_, quand tu envahis les zones urbaines bataillon par bataillon. Moi j'aime bien, mais c'est sans doute pour a que je n'ai pas beaucoup d'amis  ::aie::

----------


## Plava

La prochaine :

----------


## el_slapper

Au dbut, j'aurais cru Sacred 2. Mais, en fait, non.

----------


## Alvaten

c'est pas un de ces mini jeu d'levage de dragon comme il en existe des centaines ?

----------


## halaster08

king's bounty armored princess (ou le premier?), quand on choisit son petit dragon au dbut.

----------


## Plava

C'est bien king's bounty armored princess  ::):

----------


## halaster08

Cool, si j'ai bien compris c'est a moi de proposer une image d'un jeu, mais pas un jeux dj propos ni un de la mme srie, c'est a?
O peut-on trouver la liste des jeux dj propos?

edit: Merci
Je posterais une image ce soir (Si je trouve un jeux qui n'est pas dans liste ^^)

----------


## Plava

Page 521 t'en a une dans le poste de joel.drigo

----------


## getz85

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...o/#post9373875

Il faut aller chercher le post de Joel.Drigo  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

> mais pas un jeux dj propos ni un de la mme srie, c'est a?


En fait la mme srie est accepte pour autant que je jeu soit suffisamment diffrent pour tre identifiable visuellement.

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 48
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 629

1er - *joel.drigo :* 120 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank2e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 52 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 20204e - *Hizin :* 37 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress5e - *wax78 :* 30 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome6e - *LittleWhite :* 28 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata7e - *Scriuiw :* 25 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn7e ex aequo - *Mdinoc :* 25 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II9e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager9e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 20 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster11e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair11e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 19 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner18e - *Glutinus :* 9 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor18e ex aequo - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game20e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris20e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 8 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club20e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends23e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II24e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands24e ex aequo - *Plava :* 5 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain36e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit40e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars40e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur40e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush40e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell40e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock40e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 240e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully40e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-Beholder40e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu*629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess*Rponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## halaster08

Voila le suivant:

----------


## joel.drigo

a c'est du Borderlands...

----------


## halaster08

> a c'est du Borderlands...


C'tait si facile que a ?  ::(: 

edit: d'aprs les rgles que tu as rappel juste avant



> Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui  trouver le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;


Ca veux dire que normalement il faut donner le numro d'opus, donc ta rponse n'est pas correcte ? si oui faut-il prciser jusqu'au nom du dlc ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Ca veux dire que normalement il faut donner le numro d'opus, donc ta rponse n'est pas correcte ? si oui faut-il prciser jusqu'au nom du dlc ?


Le DLC / extension non, car elle sont rarement distinguable visuellement du jeu de base.  

Le numro on accorde souvent le point sans, sauf que la rponse n'est pas assez prcise, par exemple "Final Fantasy" ou "Mario" qui on des dizaine d'pisode c'est important. Pour Borderland, perso j'accorderai le point mais c'est toi qui voit  ::):

----------


## joel.drigo

Tiens ! On a un chipoteur  :;):  Au pif, Borderlands 2 ?  ::P:

----------


## halaster08

> Tiens ! On a un chipoteur  Au pif, Borderlands 2 ?


Je ne fais qu'appliquer les rgles que tu a toi mme rappel, et en plus c'tait sous forme introgative, moi la premire rponse me suffisait mais le reglement semblait indiquer le contraire, pour ma premire participation je veux juste faire les choses correctement.
Et oui c'est bien borderlands 2.

----------


## joel.drigo

Y'a pas de soucis, hein  :8-):  M'enfin si on ne mme plus plaisanter sur ce fil, o va-t-on  ::mrgreen::  

En tout cas, t'inquites pas, si tu franchis une ligne blanche, manqueront pas ceux qui viendront dire que tu n'as pas le droit  ::P:  En tout cas, ta remarque aura eu le mrite de mettre le doigt sur une p*** d'horrible faute d'orthographe que personne n'avait vue, ou n'avait daign signaler (bande d'hypocrites  ::P: )  ::aie:: 

Allez, vite, la suite...

----------


## halaster08

Juste au cas o tu ai oubli de changer le nom de l'image, je tente crackdown.

----------


## wax78

Il met un nom bidon exprs au cas ou ^^

C'est pas un point & click avec plein d'opus ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Juste au cas o tu ai oubli de changer le nom de l'image, je tente crackdown.


Non.



> Il met un nom bidon exprs au cas ou ^^


Oui, mais c'est vrai que j'avais dit qu'un jour je mettrais le bon nom...cela dit, finalement, ce n'est peut-tre pas une bonne ide...  ::aie:: 




> C'est pas un point & click avec plein d'opus ?


Oui et non. Ce n'est pas un point & click, mais j'ai l'impression que l'interface est dans ce mode (ou similaire, peut-tre pas compltement,  ce que je peux en juger d'aprs les vidos que j'ai vues) sur au moins une plateforme.
Plein d'opus, dfinitivement non, en tout cas jusqu' maintenant.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu "pour fille" ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce un jeu "pour fille" ?


Non, pas spcialement.

----------


## MythOnirie

Un jeu de skateboard ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu de skateboard ?


Absolument pas.

----------


## joel.drigo

Une autre image :

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu musical ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu musical ?


Non.

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu de western  ?

Red Dead Redemption ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Non. (mais je devine que tu as bien devin le texte complet de la dernire image  :;):  rien  voir non plus avec Bob Marley ([EDIT]ni mme Eric Clapton) pour anticiper la question  ::P: )

----------


## Alvaten

Un theme park ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un theme park ?


Non.

Une autre image :

----------


## getz85

Full Throttle?

----------


## Glutinus

Un jeu de shoot ?
Un jeu d'aventures (j'entends par aventures, mcanique simple,  la rigueur orient action, mais pas avec trop de mcaniques "mathmatiques")

----------


## Rayek

Layer of Fear ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un visual novel ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Full Throttle?


Non.




> Un jeu de shoot ?


Non, pas au sens strict, mais on y tire avec des armes  feu, entre autres.



> Un jeu d'aventures (j'entends par aventures, mcanique simple,  la rigueur orient action, mais pas avec trop de mcaniques "mathmatiques")


Oui, un jeu d'aventures, mais pas que. Orient action, le ct "rflexion" tant plutt limit  la collecte d'objets et combinaisons d'objets. 




> Layer of Fear ?


Non. Mais le jeu mystre est typ "horreur", donc il y a de l'ide.




> Un visual novel ?


Non.

----------


## halaster08

alone in the dark?

----------


## joel.drigo

> alone in the dark?


Non, mais il y a de l'ide.

----------


## Rayek

deux qui me viennent  l'esprit avec une ambiance dans ce style : 2Dark ou the Park

----------


## joel.drigo

> deux qui me viennent  l'esprit avec une ambiance dans ce style : 2Dark ou the Park


L'image suivante t'aidera srement  dterminer lequel est le bon  :;):

----------


## Loceka

2Dark !

----------


## Scriuiw

2Dark ! 
Mais c'est vol, je laisse le point  Rayek qui y a consenti tous les efforts !
 ::mouarf:: 


Edit : Grill entre temps, j'ai ouvert la page il y a un moment mais n'avait pas regard le contenu avant d'y rpondre 20 minutes plus tard..

----------


## Rayek

Je laisse le point  loceka en plus j'aurais pas le temps pour en lancer un nouveau.

J'ai command le jeu hier (27 sur le site auchan)

----------


## Loceka

> Je laisse le point  loceka en plus j'aurais pas le temps pour en lancer un nouveau.


Arf, j'allais te laisser le point, c'tait vol ^_^

Bon je me lance du coup :

----------


## joel.drigo

Oui, c'est bien 2Dark.




> J'ai command le jeu hier (27 sur le site auchan)


Je l'ai trouv assez difficile personnellement, mais assez intressant (un petit retour en arrire au bon vieux jeux d'aventures old school) et surprenant de par sa rsolution.

----------


## Plava

> Arf, j'allais te laisser le point, c'tait vol ^_^
> 
> Bon je me lance du coup :


Counter strike ?

----------


## Loceka

> Counter strike ?


OK c'tait facile  ::mouarf:: 

Mais je trouvais que a manquait cruellement  la liste des jeux !

----------


## Plava

Oui c'tait assez simple pourtant a fait au moins 10 ans que j'y ai pas jou :p
La prochaine :

----------


## Hizin

Dungeon of the Endless

----------


## Plava

C'est bien a

----------


## halaster08

Pas de suite ?   ::(:

----------


## joel.drigo

Voil...

----------


## halaster08

Oula, finallement je regrette ma question, on y voit rien sur ton image.

C'est Paint ?

----------


## Alvaten

On dirai une sorte de btiment futuriste. 

Est-ce un shmup ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Oula, finallement je regrette ma question, on y voit rien sur ton image.


 ::langue2:: 




> C'est Paint ?


Je ne sais pas si on peut classer Paint comme jeu  ::mrgreen::  mais non, pas du tout.




> On dirai une sorte de btiment futuriste. 
> 
> Est-ce un shmup ?


Oui, c'est un shmup.

----------


## Alvaten

A dfilement horizontal ? 

Earth Defense Force ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> A dfilement horizontal ?


Oui.




> Earth Defense Force ?


Pas lui.

----------


## zecreator

Sans hsitation : Moon patrol

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sans hsitation : Moon patrol


Exact.

----------


## LittleWhite

Quelle version ?

----------


## wax78

Pas amstrad a mon avis, j'y ai pass des heures

----------


## joel.drigo

> Quelle version ?


M-52 (Irem), 82, un peu floue certe parce que snapshot sur youtube.

----------


## LittleWhite

Merci  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pas amstrad a mon avis, j'y ai pass des heures


Je me souviens que j'en avais un (mauvais) clone sur Amstrad, appel "Moon Control"...

----------


## wax78

> Je me souviens que j'en avais un (mauvais) clone sur Amstrad, appel "Moon Control"...


Maintenant que tu le dis, oui c'est bien mooncontrol  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Oula oui...
Dsol, a m'est sorti de tte avec les GN  prparer et l'incident de prod en ce moment x)
Toutes mes excuses et merci joel.drigo d'avoir pris la relve.

----------


## Alvaten

La suite ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> La suite ?


Ouiiiiii !!!!!
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## joel.drigo

vos marques, prts ? Partez...

----------


## ternel

Dead or Alive -4?

Ce ne sont pas des ballons de beach volley?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Dead or Alive -4?


Non.




> Ce ne sont pas des ballons de beach volley?


Je ne saurais tre affirmatif ou ngatif... peut-tre bien, peut-tre bien pas...

----------


## Scriuiw

IK+

----------


## joel.drigo

> IK+


Bravo  ::D:

----------


## Scriuiw

Suivant !

----------


## zecreator

Oups ! Dsol j'ai totalement zapp mon tour. Merci de ne pas m'avoir attendu !

Sinon, je pensais  Nord et Sud, mais l'image ne me semble pas super pixelise.

----------


## Scriuiw

> [..] je pensais  Nord et Sud, mais l'image ne me semble pas super pixelise.


Ce n'est pas a mme si c'est  peu prs la mme poque !

----------


## Scriuiw

Suis en vacances demain, donc il va falloir trouver !!

Cela vous voque t-il quelque chose (Mis  part vos soires de dbauche) ?

----------


## nnovic

Ca me fait penser  un jeu d'aventure, mais impossible de me rappeler lequel... Flight of the Amazon Queen ?

----------


## Scriuiw

C'est exactement a :!!!!... un jeu d'aventure !
Mais pas celui nonc  ::lol::

----------


## Scriuiw

Panne d'inspiration ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu qui tournai sur Atari ?

----------


## nnovic

Est-ce que le personnage principal est une femme ?
(bon sang, je suis sr d'avoir dj vu cet lphant, mais o?! a me rend dingue ! )

----------


## Scriuiw

> Est-ce un jeu qui tournai sur Atari ?


Oui, entre autres

----------


## Scriuiw

> Est-ce que le personnage principal est une femme ?
> (bon sang, je suis sr d'avoir dj vu cet lphant, mais o?! a me rend dingue ! )


Alors pour la capture avec l'lphant rose, c'est bien un personnage fminin qui a le premier rle.
Par contre dans le reste du jeu, ce n'est pas le cas

----------


## Scriuiw

Et a, a t'aide ?

----------


## wax78

Ouf, un jeu "disney"... lequel maintenant ...  ::):

----------


## Scriuiw

> Ouf, un jeu "disney"... lequel maintenant ...


Sur la bonne voie !
 ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

Who Framed Roger Rabbit ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Who Framed Roger Rabbit ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Donald Duck's Playground ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non plus  ::zoubi:: 
Donald n'est pas le caractre principal de cet opus !

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu avec Dingo ?

Matterhorn Screamer ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Un jeu avec Dingo ?
> Matterhorn Screamer ?


Non plus, Dingo ne fait pas parti du jeu dans mes souvenirs..

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu Disney utilisant des personnages "secondaires" ?

Oliver & Company ?

J'ai une liste des jeux Disney sorti sur une machine Atari et je commence  scher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Un jeu Disney utilisant des personnages "secondaires" ?
> 
> Oliver & Company ?
> 
> J'ai une liste des jeux Disney sorti sur une machine Atari et je commence  scher


Non ce sont les personnages principaux du jeu, et chaque niveau utilise un ou plusieurs perso Disney

----------


## Scriuiw

Bon je dois vous quitter, une des images compltes n'tant pas identifie par Google image, je vous la laisse pour confirmation de celui qui aura trouv le jeu !

----------


## Alvaten

Un rapport avec le tour du monde en 80 jours ? 

Je sais pas c'est ce qui me viens en tte en premier, je sais pas si disney  fait des adaptation de Jules Verne

----------


## nnovic

Bon alors c'est pas du tout le jeu auquel je pensais, mais je propose "La bande  picsou: la rue vers l'or"

----------


## joel.drigo

Je pense qu'on a un gagnant  ::applo::

----------


## Alvaten

Damnit, je n'avais aucune chance de trouver ce jeu n'tait pas marqu Atari dans ma liste !  ::furieux::

----------


## nnovic

Allez, je me lance... J'espre que je n'ai pas choisi trop facile!

----------


## joel.drigo

> J'espre que je n'ai pas choisi trop facile!


Il vaut mieux que tu fasses un rapide test sur _google image_, sinon a peut tre effectivement trop facile (reconnaissance directe avec ton image)  :;):

----------


## wax78

Ha les premiers jeux "CD" sur PC avec plein d'image de synthese precalcule (fallait bien utiliser l'espace ^^) ... effectivement trop facile.

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, j'ai pens  Castlevania 2, mais, je fail car c'est pas un jeu PC

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un point & click ?

----------


## nnovic

> Il vaut mieux que tu fasses un rapide test sur _google image_, sinon a peut tre effectivement trop facile (reconnaissance directe avec ton image)


Ah mince, je m'en souviendrais pour la prochaine fois...! ::(: 




> Moi, j'ai pens  Castlevania 2, mais, je fail car c'est pas un jeu PC


Effectivement, ce n'est pas a!




> C'est un point & click ?


C'est assez proche, mais pas tout  fait non plus...




> Ha les premiers jeux "CD" sur PC avec plein d'image de synthese precalcule (fallait bien utiliser l'espace ^^) ... effectivement trop facile.


Chut! Faut pas le dire! Laisse chercher un peu les p'tits jeunes!  ::zoubi::

----------


## nnovic

Petit indice:

----------


## BenoitM

Phantasmagoria ?

----------


## nnovic

> Phantasmagoria ?


Ce n'est pas Phantasmagoria, mais tu es dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Alvaten

Un autre jeu daventure Sierra ?

Gabriel Knight: The Sins of the Fathers ?

----------


## Plava

The 7th Guest ?

----------


## nnovic

> The 7th Guest ?


Bonne rponse !

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 50
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 637

1er - *joel.drigo :* 121 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 22e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 52 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 20204e - *Hizin :* 38 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless5e - *wax78 :* 30 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome6e - *LittleWhite :* 28 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata7e - *Scriuiw :* 26 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+8e - *Mdinoc :* 25 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II9e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager9e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 20 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster11e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair11e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 19 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner18e - *Glutinus :* 9 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor18e ex aequo - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game18e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 9 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends23e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II23e ex aequo - *Plava :* 7 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, *637-The 7th Guest*25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain36e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit40e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars40e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur40e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush40e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell40e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock40e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 240e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully40e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-Beholder40e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess40e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 1 jeu631-2Dark40e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 1 jeu636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'orRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## Plava

Prochain jeu :

----------


## nnovic

Est-ce un btiment vu du dessus ?

----------


## BenoitM

Un vieux STR?

----------


## Alvaten

C'est ce que je me suis dit mais l'absence de perspective mais fait plutt penser  un bout de mini-map. 

Est-ce un RPG ?

----------


## Plava

C'est bien un batiment vu du dessus. C'est pas un RPG ni un bout de mini-map. C'est pas un STR mais un sous genre qui en provient.

----------


## Glutinus

GemCraft : Chasing Shadows ?

----------


## Plava

> GemCraft : Chasing Shadows ?


C'est bien a

----------


## Glutinus

Hihi, bon le truc c'est quand tu connais bien le jeu tu reconnais immdiatement les dtails  ::aie:: 

GC:CS est un tower defense, comme son nom l'indique le hros peut crafter des gemmes qui ont des pouvoirs diffrents (ralentissements d'ennemis, diminutions d'armure, multi-hit, dommage critique) et les mettre dans des tours. La modularit de ce jeu est vraiment trs bonne, mme si en gnral il y a peu de types de fusion de gemmes diffrentes pour avancer dans le jeu...

Allez, prochain jeu  ::):

----------


## Plava

Le Manoir de Mortevielle

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai pens la mme chose, mais j'ose croire qu'il avait dj t jou, en plus, les couleurs ne semblent pas aller.

----------


## Glutinus

*Vous-tes-trop-cu-rieux!*

Oui, c'est bien le manoir de mortevielle, il n'a pas t jou (j'ai vrifi la liste de joel drigo) et je n'ai pas altr l'image. Bon, la main revient  plava  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

GemCraft c'est pas un jeu flash sur navigateur ? 

Edit : le rglement interdit les jeux flash, peut tre faut-il interdire les jeux sur navigateur quelque soit la techno  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Il a t port pour tre jou en local sur steam...
Je sais pas du coup, car dans le rglement si c'est "seulement sur mobile" c'est interdit mais sinon a pass... mais pas vraiment de precision pour les jeux en Flash.

On fait quoi, on demande au grand Manitou ? Joel.drigo ? Nhaps ?

----------


## Plava

Y a une version steam et le jeu est assez connu tant donn que plague inc est pass je vois pas pourquoi gemcraft passerait pas. ^^ Il a t trouv assez vite c'est pas un obscur jeu flash. :p

----------


## joel.drigo

> mais pas vraiment de precision pour les jeux en Flash.


Euh, si :



> Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;



Mais s'il est port en natif sur Windows, c'est acceptable,  mon avis.




> Edit : le rglement interdit les jeux flash, peut tre faut-il interdire les jeux sur navigateur quelque soit la techno


Effectivement, surtout que flash, a date... on risque de voir pleins de mini-jeux en JavaScript, voire mme des trucs en applet, ou tournant dans une vm spciale, ou je ne sais quoi. Je serais pour interdire les jeux non natif.
C'est le cas de Gemcraft Shadows Machin (de ne tourner qu'en navigateur) ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Comme quoi, mes souvenirs se dtriorent.
Qui a fini le Manoir de Mortevielle ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Euh, si :
> 
> 
> 
> Mais s'il est port en natif sur Windows, c'est acceptable,  mon avis.
> 
> 
> Effectivement, surtout que flash, a date... on risque de voir pleins de mini jeu en JavaScript, voire mme des trucs en applet, ou tournant dans une vm spciale, ou je ne sais quoi. Je serais pour interdire les jeux non natif.
> C'est le cas de Gemcraft Shadows Machin (de ne tourner qu'en navigateur) ?





> le jeu est assez connu


Mmm... critre plutt subjectif...

----------


## Plava

Gemcraft a une version steam qui tourne hors navigateur, il a t port sur windows.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Qui a fini le Manoir de Mortevielle ?


Je suis all assez loin, mais pas jusqu'au bout. J'ai trouv frustrant les trucs o il fallait tre  un endroit  un moment prcis. Genre la pice dans le sable qu'on ne peut voir qu' un moment prcis (et si on repre son clat, ce qui n'tait dj pas vident) et que si tu ne l'as pas, tu ne peux pas faire certains trucs (de mmoire, rencontrer quelqu'un pour obtenir un indice, mais je confonds peut-tre). Et puis sa musique de film de c** me gavait  la longue  :;): 
[EDIT]Je crois que je confonds avec Maupiti Island pour la pire dans le sable. Mais c'tait dans le mme genre.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Gemcraft a une version steam qui tourne hors navigateur, il a t port sur windows.


Donc c'est valide comme proposition.

----------


## Alvaten

Mon ide n'tait en aucun cas d'invalider le point. Glutinus  trouv bien jou  lui (surtout que je ne savais pas pour steam ce qui rend le jeu 100% valide)  ::): 

Ma remarque tait d'ordre gnrale pour la suite. 




> le jeu est assez connu tant donn que plague inc est pass je vois pas pourquoi gemcraft passerait pas.


Au dbut le rglement ne les interdisait pas d'ou la prsence de jeux mobiles dans la liste des jeux jous. Le fait d'tre connu ou pas ca reste trs subjectif comme le dit Jol.

----------


## Glutinus

En apart, il a gagn le prix du meilleur jeu sur la plateforme Armorgames en 2014, en mme temps chaque anne il y a souvent un ou deux trs bon jeu et le reste reste souvent assez moyen, c'est trs rare que je joue des jeux avec une note globale infrieure  90%, et pourtant je ne suis pas non plus hyper difficile...

Cette popularit est ce qui a provoqu sa portabilit, je pense.

Aprs faut dire qu'armorgames n'est plus une rfrence, je pense que suite au manque de support de Flash plus personne ne se tourne dessus pour faire tourner, il n'y a plus beaucoup de bons jeux qui sortent sur ce portail...

Mais nous sommes d'accord, "populaire" ne veut rien dire  ::):

----------


## Scriuiw

> Bon alors c'est pas du tout le jeu auquel je pensais, mais je propose "La bande  picsou: la rue vers l'or"


Bien jou 😄
...avec un peu de retard

----------


## Alvaten

Du coups Glutinus tu nous propose la suite ?

----------


## getz85

C'est  Plava de proposer il me semble non?

----------


## Plava

Je pourrais pas poster d'image avant ce soir si y en a un qui veut se dvouer avant a me drange pas.

----------


## Glutinus

Si a drange personne, je prends, tant donn que ma prcdente a t trouve en 13 secondes.

Image mystre :

----------


## nnovic

Salut,
Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un Shoot'em up ?

----------


## Alvaten

Ah oui en effet je me suis emml les pinceaux c'tait bien  Plava, mais vu que ca semble ne pas le dranger ...  ::):  

Est-ce un jeu GBA ?

----------


## wax78

Faut pas oublier de vrifier sur google image avant de poster ... parce que tu le trouve en 3 secondes le jeu ... dont je tairais le nom.

----------


## Glutinus

Shoot'em up, non.
GBA, non.
Google images, ok je checkerai... je pensais qu'en tant dans un jeu plutt dtente et bon enfant, les gens iraient pas tricher... c'est comme utiliser Shazam dans un Blindtest.

----------


## joel.drigo

> je pensais qu'en tant dans un jeu plutt dtente et bon enfant, les gens iraient pas tricher...


Les participants du jeu s'taient "engags" informellement  ne pas voir sur _google image_ (sauf pour vrifier si l'image est reconnue  :;): )...mais tu n'empcheras malheureusement personne de le faire, donc il vaut mieux toujours checker pour tre sr. Tiens, moi pour qui Nint...(argh...que c'est difficile  crire ::aie:: ) est une sorte de kryptonite serait bien tent de le faire  ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

> Google images, ok je checkerai... je pensais qu'en tant dans un jeu plutt dtente et bon enfant, les gens iraient pas tricher... c'est comme utiliser Shazam dans un Blindtest.


J'irai pas jusqu' parler de triche. Perso je googlise parfois l'image, ca fait partie des outils  disposition  ::aie:: 
Je le fait pas pour trouve le jeu ca serai con, mais google donne parfois de bonne ide pour dmarrer, par la suggestion de mot clef et d'image similaire. EN gnral je le fait quand l'image de base ne me dit absolument rien.   

Il faut pas oublier que c'est un jeu de recherche ou la matrise de google et de Wikipedia est importante pour pouvoir exploiter les indices.

....

Sinon, est-ce un jeu SNES ?

----------


## Glutinus

J'utilise wikipedia pour les listes et vrifier les annes par exemple  ::D: 

Nan, ce n'est pas un jeu SNES.

----------


## Alvaten

Ca  l'air d'tre un jeu en vue latrale. De plateforme peut tre ?

Un jeu Mega Drive ?

----------


## Glutinus

Un jeu de plate-forme, entre autres...

Mais pas sur Mega Drive.

----------


## Alvaten

Un plateforme-aventure ?

----------


## Glutinus

Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par plate-forme aventure, donc je rpondrai oui, il y a de l'aventure (quoique je vois mal des jeux de plateforme qui ne soit pas aventure...)

----------


## Alvaten

Pour moi ce sont les jeux qui incluent des concepts des jeux daventure (exploration, gestion de la vie, magie, quipements etc...) comme Castlevania ou Wonderboy III 

Le plateforme classique c'est plus basique et linaire genre les marios et les sonics  ::):

----------


## nnovic

Un jeu Neo-Geo, peut-tre ?

----------


## Glutinus

D'accord !

Dans ce cas, je te confirme qu'effectivement il y a une gestion de pouvoirs / vies / quipement, il faut donc du skill mais tu es galement assist par le choix des comptences que t'achtes.

Ce n'est pas un jeu neo-geo.

Je vous rajoute un autre indice. J'ai check sur google images et c'est OK, j'aurai peut-tre du poster cette image avant.

(LOL, j'ai supprim l'image, je vous avais mis l'image complte hahaha)

----------


## LittleWhite

Super Meat Boy Puzzle ?  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Nan, mais y a de l'ide  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un jeu ind ? Sur PC ?

----------


## Glutinus

Nope, pas PC, pas ind.

----------


## Plava

C'est un jeu DS ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un Puzzle / Plateforme ?

Kirby Mass Attack ?

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est un jeu DS ?


Oui !




> Un Puzzle / Plateforme ?


On chauffe !




> Kirby Mass Attack ?


Non.

----------


## Alvaten

Du coups j'ai trouv je pense ! J'ai trouv une image qui colle au second indice. 

Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure ?

Apparemment il fait partie des trs bon jeu de la DS, j'adore cette console mais j'en avais jamais entendu parl !

----------


## Glutinus

Bravo Alvaten ! C'est bien Henry Hatsworth.

C'est un jeu d'aventures ou on incarne un aventurier  la retraite qui retrouve grce  un artefact la jouvence. L'originalit est que tout monstre tu  l'cran du haut (ct action) "descend" sur l'cran du bas (ct puzzle), il faut jongler rgulirement l'un  l'autre car le puzzle peut faire remonter les monstres. De plus le puzzle permet de regagner de l'nergie, des coeurs, des vies, et dclencher des pouvoirs...

C'est super bien pens, hyper rigolo, les personnages attachants - le nmsis d'Henry Hatsworth apparat en tant que demi-boss dans une grosse machine, un peu comme Robtonik - les boss sont incroyables (meilleures musiques de DS), le seul bmol est la difficult grandissante d'un coup, avec le graphisme on peut penser que c'est un jeu jouable pour un gamin de 8 ans mais pass le niveau 4 il y a un gap de skill AMHA. Ca n'en reste pas moins un super jeu, et je trouve tonnant qu'il n'est pas eu autant de succs.

Je pense que je vais me le refaire ! (enfin, galrer contre le troisime boss ^^)

----------


## Alvaten

Faudra que je test  loccasion.



Voila la suite

----------


## Plava

C'est un jeu de stratgie ?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui

----------


## Plava

Age of wonder ?

----------


## nnovic

Ca me fait penser  Settlers 2...

----------


## Alvaten

Ni Age of wonder ni Settlers

----------


## wax78

Battle for Wesnoth

----------


## Alvaten

Oui, a toi la main !

----------


## wax78

La suite :

----------


## Alvaten

The Elder Scroll Morowind ?

----------


## wax78

Ouf la non pas du tout.

----------


## nnovic

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un jeu d'aventure ?

----------


## Glutinus

Un jeu  la premire personne ?

----------


## wax78

> Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un jeu d'aventure ?


Apparement il peut tre class dans aventure, mais entres nous, je ne trouve pas que c'est vraiment le cas.

Sinon non pas  la premire personne.

----------


## Alvaten

Une jeu genre histoire interactive  la Telltale ? 

Bone : La Fort sans retour ?

----------


## nnovic

Moi a me fait penser  "The vanishing of Ethan Carter"

----------


## wax78

Oulala non non pour toutes les propositions.

Une autre image un peu plus pertinente sans doute :

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu de rallye automobile ?

----------


## wax78

> Un jeu de rallye automobile ?


Point de rallye a la base, bien que certans mods et autres pourrais y arriver je pense.

----------


## Alvaten

Un autre jeu de sport mcanique ? 

American Chopper 2: Full Throttle ?

----------


## wax78

Il est question de mcanique pour un point de vue oui.

Bon une dernire pour finir afin que vous ne schiez pas trop :

----------


## micka132

Une simulation genre farming simulator?

----------


## wax78

Une simulation mais pas de fermiers

----------


## Alvaten

Une simulation d'engin militaire genre World of Tank ?

----------


## wax78

Y a de l idee. On px meme y jouer des tanks mais je pense qu ils ne tirent pas.

----------


## micka132

Euro truck?

----------


## Alvaten

Vehicle Simulator ?

----------


## Captain_JS

Un jeu de chasse ?

----------


## wax78

On se rapprocherait plus d'un Euro truck, Vehicle Simulator, que d'un jeu de chasse.

Un autre indice, Le jeu est exclusivement "Windows".

----------


## Rayek

SPINTIRES ?

----------


## nnovic

Construction Simulator ?

----------


## wax78

> SPINTIRES ?


Bien jou.

----------


## Rayek

Bonne chance

----------


## LittleWhite

No man's land

----------


## Rayek

lol pas loin

----------


## LittleWhite

Rah, oui. Le jeu s'appelle No Man's Sky  ::):

----------


## Rayek

GG

----------


## LittleWhite

::):

----------


## Scriuiw

16 bits? Megadrive?

----------


## LittleWhite

16 bits oui.
Megadrive, non.

----------


## BenoitM

megaman?

----------


## icsor

Robocop?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non et non.

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu SNES ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

PC Engine peut tre ? 

Atomic Robokid ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non et non.

----------


## BenoitM

On fait dans l'exotisme avec No-Go?  ::): 

Zed Blade?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non et non  ::D: 
Je suis loin de faire dans l'exotisme  ::D:

----------


## nnovic

Une console portable, peut-tre ?

----------


## LittleWhite

non, enfin, si, il y en a eu une adaptation sur une portable.

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu Neo-Geo ? Je vais bien tomber sur la bonne  ::aie:: 

Edit : oups pac vu les denier message, sur CD-i ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non

----------


## BenoitM

tu es sur que c'est une console 16 bits? parce que d'aprs moi on les a cite toute  ::(:

----------


## LittleWhite

On m'a demand si c'tait 16bits, j'ai dit oui. On m'a demand si c'tait sur une portable, j'ai dit qu'il y avait eu une adaptation sur portable, en effet. Mais,  aucun moment, il me semble, que j'ai dit que c'tait une console 16bits  ::P: . C'est sur une machine 16bits.
(Note : vous devriez avoir l'habitude, je prsente, principalement, que des jeux sur une certaine gamme de machines  ::P: )

----------


## Alvaten

En effet, on s'est fait eu ! 

Des ordinateur 16bits y a en pas des masses. Atari ST ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Yes ! Atari ST (je dirai presque "bien sr"  ::D: )

----------


## BenoitM

Un jeux sorti dbut des anne 90 X-out?

----------


## LittleWhite

Yes, dbut des annes 90. Non, ce n'est pas X-Out.

----------


## Rayek

Turrican non mais il a pas dj t propos ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Nop, pas Turrican. Mais le genre est le bon (enfin, pas pour Wikipedia  ::mur:: , mais pour moi, c'est pareil  ::D: ).

----------


## Alvaten

> (enfin, pas pour Wikipedia , mais pour moi, c'est pareil ).


Selon la version franais ou anglaise ? :p

AMC: Astro Marine Corps ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Anglaise. Pas AMC.

----------


## Scriuiw

Zool?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non
Nouvelle image  ::):

----------


## Captain_JS

Un Super Robot Wars ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Comme j'ai pu le dire hier, c'est du mme style que Turrican. C'est un jeu de plateforme/action.

----------


## Alvaten

Je voulais en avoir le cur net ne connaissant pas Turrican et vu que tu as dit que le style sur Wikipedia tait faux sans dire s'il tait faux pour le jeu mystre ou pour Turrican  :;): 

Ca fait un bon paquet de jeu. Est-il sorti avant 1990 ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non, aprs  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu  Licence ? 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Non et non.

----------


## Rayek

Strider

----------


## LittleWhite

Non

----------


## Scriuiw

Apres bien des recherches, aucune ide toujours... Une sorte de grisor?

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est quoi Grisor ?
Un indice : 
Musique de <3 Barry Leitch <3
Dvelopp par une boite qui a le nom d'une peluche qui peut tre monstre  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

Je me suis tap une liste de 100 jeu d'action sortis sur ST aprs 1990 et rien ne match (oui oui parfois je m'ennuie  ::aie:: )


Je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avais des jeux sacrment fum  l'poque ...

Edit: avec ce nouvel indice je propose Venus the Flytrap

----------


## Alvaten

Je l'ai finalement ! Switchblade II  

Il tait class uniquement sur Lynx dans ma liste le bougre !

----------


## wax78

> C'est quoi Grisor ?


Gryzor, probotector, contra et autres alias. Je prsume.

----------


## LittleWhite

Ok, c'est bien une sorte de grizor et OUI ! OUI Alvaten, c'est bien Switchblade II.

----------


## Alvaten

Voila la suite

----------


## getz85

Un Toy Story?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui, c'est si vident que a ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, a ne m'tais pas venu  l'esprit

----------


## getz85

> Oui, c'est si vident que a ?


Je sais pas pourquoi et comment a m'a fait penser  Toy Story! Surement le "Game Box"  :;): 

C'est le Toy Story 2?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui !

J'ai pass des heures sur ce jeu sur ma N64 !

----------


## getz85

J'a hsit sur l'pisode car les images que je voyais du 2 tait de la PS1, et les toiles sur le mur taient beaucoup plus aliass que sur ton screenshot! Je n'ai pas pens qu'il ait pu sortir sur N64 en effet ^^

La suite!

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu tir d'un manga ?

----------


## getz85

> Un jeu tir d'un manga ?


Apparemment il y a eu des adaptations en manga aprs la sortie du jeu, mais  la base c'est un jeu "original"; dans le sens ou il n'est pas tir d'un manga/film/anim/comic/etc

----------


## nnovic

Jeu d'aventure ?

----------


## getz85

> Jeu d'aventure ?


Pas du tout!

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce qu'on peux acheter le jeu sur steam ?

----------


## getz85

> Est-ce qu'on peux acheter le jeu sur steam ?


Oui, on peut  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un visual novel ?

----------


## getz85

> Est-ce un visual novel ?


Pas du tout!

J'agrandis la zone visible de l'image:

----------


## LittleWhite

Un RPG ?
Disgaea ?

----------


## getz85

> Un RPG ?
> Disgaea ?


Ce n'est pas un RPG, donc pas Disgaea.

----------


## Hizin

Me rappelle Skullgirls dans la patte graphique.

Jeu de baston ?

----------


## getz85

> Me rappelle Skullgirls dans la patte graphique.
> 
> Jeu de baston ?


Jeu de baston oui!

Skullgirls, non.

----------


## LittleWhite

Guilty Gears ?

----------


## getz85

> Guilty Gears ?


Non, mais on s'en rapproche! Un gros point commun entre ce jeu et le jeu mystre  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Sinon, j'ai pens  BlazBlue

----------


## getz85

> Sinon, j'ai pens  BlazBlue


Oui c'est bien Blazblue, Calamity trigger pour tre exact  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Double Dragon IV ?

Edit: rat

----------


## LittleWhite

Cool  ::): 
Je n'y ai jamais jou, ou peut tre si, mais rapidement.
J'ai mme cru que votre image, c'tait une partie du background  ::aie:: .
J'apporte une nouvelle image, ce soir  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

En retard  ::oops:: 

Let's Go

----------


## nnovic

Golf ?

----------


## Alvaten

Microprose Golf sur Atari ST ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Oui du Golf et oui, c'est bien Microprose Golf sur Atari ST  ::): 
Bien jou !

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai tap "golf game atari" dans google et j'ai vite trouv une image qui collait  ::): 

La suite d'ici midi.

----------


## Alvaten

Voila la suite !

----------


## nnovic

C'est un jeu sur console ?

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est un jeu sur console ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Un nouvel indice puisque vous ne semblez pas inspir

----------


## LittleWhite

Un Dungeon crawler ?

----------


## Alvaten

Ngatif

----------


## LittleWhite

Alors un shoot em up ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus

----------


## Scriuiw

Space crusade  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou, j'avais promis de remettre un jeu Warhammer :p

C'est bien Space crusade. Ca aurai du tre facile pour LittleWhite c'est un jeu Gremlin Interactive ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

En plus, il y avait un bon indice avec ton avatar  ::D: 

A vous de jouer

----------


## nnovic

Megarace 2 !

----------


## getz85

Le Big Dill?

(Il ressemble  Vincent Lagaffe  ::aie::  )

----------


## Scriuiw

> Megarace 2 !


Il aura pas tenu longtemps !!!!

Bien jou  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nnovic

Alors c'est parti:

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un point & click ?

----------


## nnovic

> Est-ce un point & click ?


Non, mais il a bien un aspect "aventure" plus pouss que ses congnres

----------


## ternel

Tomb raider, celui o on s'entraine dans le manoir. (le 3 je crois)?

----------


## nnovic

> Tomb raider, celui o on s'entraine dans le manoir. (le 3 je crois)?


Non. L'un des personnages principaux est bien une fille, mais ce n'est pas elle qu'on incarne.

----------


## Scriuiw

a m'voque clairement quelque chose cet icne et ces bons vieux pixels !!!

Heretic ?

----------


## nnovic

> Heretic ?


Non, mais tu chauffes!

----------


## halaster08

Hexen ?

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai pens aussi  ce nom.

----------


## Scriuiw

Witchaven ?

----------


## nnovic

> Hexen ?


Non!




> Witchaven ?


Non plus!

----------


## Alvaten

Black Crypt ?

----------


## nnovic

> Black Crypt ?


Non!

----------


## Alvaten

ShadowCaster ?

----------


## nnovic

> ShadowCaster ?


Non!

----------


## Alvaten

Might and Magic ?

----------


## el_slapper

a a des faux airs  Arena ou Daggerfall, mais je ne reconnais pas le pointeur, donc je ne suis pas sur. Du tout.

----------


## Scriuiw

> a a des faux airs  Arena ou Daggerfall, mais je ne reconnais pas le pointeur, donc je ne suis pas sur. Du tout.


Ca doit bien tre dans cette veine de jeux, mais lequel...
Might & Magic (Dj propos il me semble) ?

----------


## nnovic

> Might and Magic ?


Non!

----------


## nnovic

Alors, comme je pars bientt en vacances et que Google Image n'a pas l'air de trouver non plus, voici l'image en entier:

----------


## Scriuiw

Bon a ne m'voque pas grand chose de plus ....

----------


## nnovic

Nouvel indice, donc :

----------


## Alvaten

Stonekeep ?

----------


## nnovic

> Stonekeep ?


Non! Le jeu mystre est sorti deux ans aprs.

----------


## Scriuiw

Riven ?

----------


## getz85

J'ai pluch (grossirement) la liste des jeux PC sorti en 1997, mais je n'ai rien trouv de semblable... 

Tu confirmes bien l'anne nnovic?  :;):

----------


## nnovic

Oui, c'est bien 1997 pour la sortie en France de ce jeu.

----------


## Scriuiw

Lands of Lore ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Sinon "Frankenstein: Through the Eyes of the Monster" mais a semble <<trop>> beau

Je trouve tonnant la pixellisation du premier screenshot pour un jeu sorti en 1997,  cette poque, les pixels commenaient  tre lisss.
ca ressemble plus  un jeu d'avant 95

----------


## zecreator

C'est un jeu Sierra ?

----------


## zecreator

> Sinon "Frankenstein: Through the Eyes of the Monster" mais a semble <<trop>> beau
> 
> Je trouve tonnant la pixellisation du premier screenshot pour un jeu sorti en 1997,  cette poque, les pixels commenaient  tre lisss.
> ca ressemble plus  un jeu d'avant 95


Lol, non en 1997, les jeux taient encore trs pixeliss. Mais la palette de couleurs avait augmente, et le graphiste abusait de l'antialiasing... Sinon, au mieux on avait du 640x480 en 256 couleurs.

----------


## nnovic

> Lands of Lore ?


Non!




> Sinon "Frankenstein: Through the Eyes of the Monster" mais a semble <<trop>> beau


Non!




> C'est un jeu Sierra ?


Non!

----------


## nnovic

Dpart en vacances pour moi !

La rponse tait :
Realms of the haunting

----------


## nnovic

Dpart en vacances pour moi !

La rponse est:






Realms of the haunting

----------


## Alvaten

Vu que la rponse  t donne je vous propose la suite.

----------


## Mdinoc

a me fait penser  RUSE, a...

----------


## LittleWhite

Je pense que c'est le jeu qui a t prsent par le joueur du grenier (enfin sur le bazar). En effet, c'est proche de RUSE, et avant de savoir qu'il y avait toute une srie de ce type de jeu, j'aurais aussi dit RUSE.
Du coup, je dirai : Close Combat, en esprant que j'ai retrouv le bon truc  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Ce n'est ni Ruse ni Close Combat, mais LittleWhite est sur la bonne voix.

----------


## joel.drigo

Steel Division: Normandy 44 ?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui !

----------


## joel.drigo



----------


## LittleWhite

Raah ! Tant pis  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de plateau adapt en jeu vido ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce un jeu de plateau adapt en jeu vido ?


Non.

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu de plateforme ?


Tout  fait.

----------


## Scriuiw

Jeu 16 bits sur amiga, atari, pc... ou plutt consoles (SNES, Megadrive, etc...) ou pas du tout !

----------


## joel.drigo

Jamais sorti sur PC. L'image est tire d'un opus sorti sur les autres supports cits (l'image est tire de la version ST, et le jeu a t adapt, avec un nom lgrement diffrent, sur les consoles cites).

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que le d est un lment du dcor ou de l'interface ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Un lment du dcor, [EDIT]exactement une "plateforme" en ralit.

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 50
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 650

1er - *joel.drigo :* 122 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 2, *650-Steel Division: Normandy 44*2e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 55 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 2020, 640-Henry Hatsworth, 644-Switchblade II, 647-Microprose Golf4e - *Hizin :* 38 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless5e - *wax78 :* 31 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome, 641-The Battle for Wesnoth6e - *LittleWhite :* 30 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata, 643-No Man's Sky, 646-BlazBlue7e - *Scriuiw :* 27 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+, 648-Space Crusade8e - *Mdinoc :* 25 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II9e - *getz85 :* 21 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster, 645-Toy Story 210e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager10e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 20 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares, 642-SPINTIRES12e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner16e ex aequo - *Glutinus :* 10 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor, 638-GemCraft : Chasing Shadows19e - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game19e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 9 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends21e ex aequo - *Plava :* 8 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, 637-The 7th Guest, 639-Le Manoir de Mortevielle24e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain36e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit36e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 2 jeux
636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'or, 649-Megarace 241e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars41e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur41e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush41e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell41e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock41e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 241e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully41e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-Beholder41e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess41e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 1 jeu631-2DarkRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia, Realms of the haunting
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## joel.drigo

Une autre image :



Et a, c'est un lment du dcor.

----------


## Scriuiw

Rodland (Sans aucune conviction)

----------


## Alvaten

Creatures ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Creatures ?


Nope. (ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu de plateforme  ::weird:: )

----------


## joel.drigo

> Rodland (Sans aucune conviction)


Non pas Rod Land non plus.

----------


## joel.drigo

Autre image :

----------


## Scriuiw

Ca ressemble beaucoup  James Pond !
Mais il n'a pas dj t propos ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Nope. (ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu de plateforme )


Possible je connais pas bien, il tait sur une liste de jeu de plateforme et les couleurs semblais coller, j'ai pas vrifi plus que ca. 

Est-ce un jeu  licence ?

----------


## getz85

> Ca ressemble beaucoup  James Pond !
> Mais il n'a pas dj t propos ?


En effet, j'allais le dire!

Et non il n'a jamais t propos  :;):

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ca ressemble beaucoup  James Pond !


C'est a ! Le 2, Codename RoboCod.



> Mais il n'a pas dj t propos ?


Et non... maintes fois propos comme "rponse", mais pas comme jeu mystre.

----------


## Scriuiw

La suite donc :



EDIT : J'tais tellement persuad qu'il tait dj pass que je n'osais le proposer jusqu' ce que cela soit trop vident que c'tait ce jeu !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## getz85

Mmmh un rail shooter, genre Time Crisis?

----------


## Scriuiw

Le jeu est compos de plusieurs phases d'actions diffrentes, donc il ne peut tre catalogu dans un seul type de jeu.
Mais bien vu, sur l'impression cran il s'agit bien d'une phase "shoot them up"  ::D:

----------


## getz85

Un jeu estampill Die Hard peut-tre?

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu o l'on joue la police ou quivalent ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Un jeu estampill Die Hard peut-tre?


Non ce n'est pas li  Die Hard




> Un jeu o l'on joue la police ou quivalent ?


Effectivement !

----------


## Scriuiw

Une autre phase de jeu :

----------


## zecreator

Sans hsiter : Robocop 3

----------


## Scriuiw

Good job !!!
 ::ccool::

----------


## zecreator

J'avais reconnu le style 3D de l'quipe de F29 Retaliator.

----------


## zecreator

La suite.

----------


## Mdinoc

McDonaldland?

----------


## Alvaten

captain Novolin ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Harlequin ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Nombre de joueurs au palmars (dsol, je n'ai pas relev ceux qui ont jou mais jamais trouv) : 50
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 652

1er - *joel.drigo :* 122 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 2, 650-Steel Division: Normandy 442e - *Zirak :* 59 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts3e - *Alvaten :* 55 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 2020, 640-Henry Hatsworth, 644-Switchblade II, 647-Microprose Golf4e - *Hizin :* 38 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless5e - *wax78 :* 31 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome, 641-The Battle for Wesnoth6e - *LittleWhite :* 30 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata, 643-No Man's Sky, 646-BlazBlue7e - *Scriuiw :* 28 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+, 648-Space Crusade, 651-James Pond 2: Codename RoboCod8e - *Mdinoc :* 25 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II9e - *getz85 :* 21 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster, 645-Toy Story 210e - *dragonfly :* 20 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager10e ex aequo - *Rayek :* 20 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares, 642-SPINTIRES12e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA15e - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 216e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner16e ex aequo - *Glutinus :* 10 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor, 638-GemCraft : Chasing Shadows16e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 10 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol, *652-Robocop 3*20e - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends21e ex aequo - *Plava :* 8 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, 637-The 7th Guest, 639-Le Manoir de Mortevielle24e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 4 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain36e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit36e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 2 jeux
636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'or, 649-Megarace 241e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars41e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur41e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush41e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell41e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock41e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 241e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully41e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 1 jeu613-Beholder41e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess41e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 1 jeu631-2DarkRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia, Realms of the haunting
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## zecreator

Bravo joel,

C'est bien Harlequin. Sorti sur Amiga et Atari ST.

----------


## joel.drigo

En fait, je ne m'en rappelais plus vraiment de celui-l, mais l'autre jour, en testant mes images de Pond sur gi, je suis retomb dessus, et j'ai rematt la vido youtube pour me le remettre en tte... j'ai mme envisag de le proposer pour plus tard.

Jeu suivant :

----------


## halaster08

Ce serait pas un Warhammer 40k Dawn of war ?
On dirait une trononneuse de Space Marine

----------


## Alvaten

Non j'ai dj fait jouer Dow et la plupart des jeux de cet univers, et puis les pes trononneuses on la plupart du temps un seul tranchant  ::aie:: 

bucherons simulator ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Moi, je proposerais du Warhammer ?  ::cfou::  Surtout aprs avoir demand  Alvaten d'arrter de le faire  ::mrgreen::  ::whistle:: 




> bucherons simulator ?


Non plus...

Mais c'est bien une trononneuse  ::P:

----------


## getz85

The Surge

----------


## joel.drigo

> The Surge


Ce n'est pas a.

----------


## getz85

Lollipop chainsaw?

(oui je sors tous les jeux avec des trononneuses que je connais  ::aie::  )

----------


## joel.drigo

> Lollipop chainsaw?


Et non, pas celui-l non plus.




> (oui je sors tous les jeux avec des trononneuses que je connais  )


Chiche...(tu peux dj enlever ceux qui ont dj t jous  :;): )

----------


## halaster08

Dans le jeu, on l'utilise comment ce petit outil? pour couper du bois? des gens? des zombis?

edit:
En cherchant vite fait jeu trononneuse, je suis tomb sur Travaux forestiers simulator 2013, a rejoint bucheron simulator qui a dj t propos mais le nom est quand mme vachement plus classe.

----------


## getz85

> Chiche...(tu peux dj enlever ceux qui ont dj t jous )


La liste va pas tre trs longue haha, et ce n'est surement pas Doom  ::D: 

Je propose donc Splatterhouse, le remake ps3/360 bien sur, pas le jeu original!

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu de zombie ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Dans le jeu, on l'utilise comment ce petit outil? pour couper du bois? des gens? des zombis?


Plutt des zombies entre autres, mais on peut,  l'occasion couper, du bois  ::P:  




> Travaux forestiers simulator 2013


Non  ::P: 




> Splatterhouse


Non plus.

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un jeu de zombie ?


Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse le qualifier comme "jeu de Zombies", si tant est que a soit un genre de jeu. C'est un hack 'n' slash. Et il y a des zombies parmi les ennemis.

----------


## Alvaten

BloodRayne  ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> BloodRayne  ?


Non.

----------


## halaster08

La trononneuse est-elle une arme emblmatique du jeu?

----------


## joel.drigo

> La trononneuse est-elle une arme emblmatique du jeu?


C'est l'arme principale d'une des protagonistes.

----------


## joel.drigo

Autre image, parce que je sens que cette histoire de trononneuse tourne  l'obsession  ::aie::

----------


## Scriuiw

Blood Bowl ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Blood Bowl ?


Non.

----------


## halaster08

Shadow warrior 2?

----------


## Alvaten

Hellgate: London ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Shadow warrior 2?


Non.



> Hellgate: London ?


Et non.

----------


## Alvaten

Evil Dead : Hail to the King ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Evil Dead : Hail to the King ?


Non. Beaucoup plus rcent que a.

Allez ! Autre image...

----------


## Scriuiw

Monster Hunter?

----------


## LittleWhite

Bayonetta 2 ?  ::aie::

----------


## getz85

Onechanbara?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Monster Hunter?


Non.




> Bayonetta 2 ?


C'est un peu dans le genre, mais non.




> Onechanbara?


Onechanbara ! Yes, le Z2: Chaos.

----------


## joel.drigo

Les images :

----------


## Scriuiw

Sur la premire image, le personnage m'a l'air particulirement "huil" !
 ::weird::

----------


## getz85

J'aurais jamais trouv juste avec la trononneuse  ::mrgreen:: 

La suite!

----------


## joel.drigo

Game of Thrones, le jeu ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sur la premire image, le personnage m'a l'air particulirement "huil" !


Graphiquement, sur certains plans, a fait mme assez "plastoc". Si le jeu se veut "sexy", c'est un peu rat de ce ct. Je joue  a en ce moment : j'avais besoin d'un bon dfouloir aprs m'tre profondment ennuy le week end dernier sur The Town Of Light  ::zzz::  Pour le coup, a dfoule, en casual en tout cas, o ce n'est pas trop difficile  :8-):

----------


## getz85

Non pas Game Of Thrones  :;):

----------


## joel.drigo

Histoire d'liminer le doute, ce n'est quand mme pas Skyrim ?  :;): 

Mais est-ce un Elder Scrolls ?

----------


## Rayek

Dragon Age ?

----------


## Loceka

The Witcher ?

----------


## getz85

Non, pour faire simple par rapport  vos propositions, ce n'est pas un RPG  :;):

----------


## getz85

Allez, on en dvoile un peu plus  :;):

----------


## halaster08

Tomb Raider ?

----------


## getz85

Non, pas Tomb Raider, qui a dj t jou d'ailleurs  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Horizon Zero Dawn ? Genre la vido d'introduction ?

----------


## getz85

> Horizon Zero Dawn ? Genre la vido d'introduction ?


Non pas Horizon, mais je trouve que le style d'Aloy et celui de l'hroine du jeu sont assez proches...

----------


## Alvaten

far cry primal ?

----------


## getz85

> far cry primal ?


Non, ni aucun autre Far Cry!

----------


## Alvaten

Dishonored 2 ?

----------


## getz85

> Dishonored 2 ?


Non plus, ce n'est pas un jeu en vue subjective  :;):

----------


## joel.drigo

Mad Max ?

----------


## getz85

Non pas Mad Max.

J'en dvoile un peu plus:

----------


## Rayek

hellblade senua's sacrifice

----------


## joel.drigo

ah, mais ce ne serait pas Hellblade ?

[EDIT]Grill

----------


## getz85

En effet c'est bien Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice! Grill de peu Joel,  toi Rayek!

----------


## Rayek

Vu que je pars en congs demain et que je suis pas dispo cet aprs midi, je pense qu'il vaut mieux que quelqu'un d'autre propose une image.

----------


## joel.drigo

Ok, alors je prends la main :

----------


## Scriuiw

Myth ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Non.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu d'nigmes / puzzle ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Eye of the beholder !
 ::mouarf:: 


Jeu des annes fin 90 / dbut 2000 ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce un jeu d'nigmes / puzzle ?


Pas du tout.



> Eye of the beholder !


Rien  voir.



> Jeu des annes fin 90 / dbut 2000 ?


Sorti en 1990.

----------


## joel.drigo

Une autre image qui vous inspirera peut-tre plus :

----------


## Scriuiw

Effectivement, un graphisme typique des annes 90 !
a me rappelle plein de jeux  ::mouarf:: 

Est-un jeu de plateforme ?
Si oui ou non, vue de ct ou 3D isomtrique ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-un jeu de plateforme ?


Non.




> Si oui ou non, vue de ct ou 3D isomtrique ?


C'est un jeu  scrolling vertical.

----------


## Scriuiw

Un shmup donc !

Wings of death ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un shmup donc !


En effet.




> Wings of death ?


Et oui...



J'ajoute les images que je comptais montrer ensuite :

----------


## LittleWhite

Oh bien jou !
Superbes musiques sur ce jeu !

----------


## joel.drigo

> Superbes musiques sur ce jeu !


Par Jochen Hippel, un de mes prfrs.

----------


## Scriuiw

Jamais jou  ce jeu !
 ::mouarf:: 

Mais les graphismes me faisaient penser  un autre et je suis tomb dessus lors de mes recherches

La suite pour les courageux du lundi sans pont

----------


## Scriuiw

Plop plop !
Apparemment je suis le seul "courageux" aujourd'hui
 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Non
Mais a ne me dit rien.
Un jeu GBA ?

----------


## el_slapper

PAs d'ides. Un Final Fantasy adapt sur mobile, peut-tre? (mais mes chances sont proches du zro, l, a me rappelle vaguement des trucs, mais c'est trs flou).

----------


## Scriuiw

Point de GBA et les jeux mobiles sont interdits de toute faon.
Par contre c'est du 8 bits

Allez, pour vous "rafrachir" la mmoire, une autre image

----------


## Mdinoc

Le style graphique me fait penser  _Goof Troop_...

*Edit:* D'ailleurs, pour moi ce sont des graphismes 16 bits, pas 8 bits...

----------


## Scriuiw

> Le style graphique me fait penser  _Goof Troop_...
> 
> *Edit:* D'ailleurs, pour moi ce sont des graphismes 16 bits, pas 8 bits...


C'est vrai que cela y ressemble mais il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu Disney
Et je confirme que c'est bien du 8 bits  :;):

----------


## zecreator

Les graphismes ne me semblent pas trs pixeliss pour du 8 bits. Ou bien l'image a t "smoothe"  mort.

Golvellius sur Master System ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Faut dire que je suis surtout habitu aux consoles 8 bits Nintendo, dont les sprites sont trs limits question couleurs (gnralement 3 couleurs + transparence, dont il aurait t impossible d'avoir le sprite en haut  droite dessus). Mais c'est vraie que la Master System tait moins limite que a...

----------


## Scriuiw

> Les graphismes ne me semblent pas trs pixeliss pour du 8 bits. Ou bien l'image a t "smoothe"  mort.


L'image provient de YouTube, je pense qu'elle a t quelque peu lisse par la compression




> Golvellius sur Master System ?


Non mais le support est le bon

----------


## Scriuiw

Une image plus en phase avec les graphismes rels du jeu :

----------


## LittleWhite

Un RPG ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Un RPG ?


Non le jeu est catalogu "Action"
On y ramasse des item mais il n'y a pas d'volution du personnage

----------


## Scriuiw

Il n'y a point foule de propositions !

Un quasi plein cran pour vous motiver :

----------


## Noctis

aztec adventure ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> aztec adventure ?


Ah tout de suite avec le hros, c'est plus simple !
 ::ptdr:: 






C'est en visionnant un long play que j'ai appris que l'on pouvait enrler des personnages, dans mes souvenirs je ne l'avais jamais fait... comme quoi, bien des annes plus tard, un jeu de notre enfance peut encore nous surprendre !!!

Bien jou,  toi la main


PS : La compression vido amliore grandement les graphismes, y a une sacre diffrence entre les deux premiers screen et les deux derniers, pourtant tous ont t capturs sur une Master System !

----------


## Mdinoc

Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit de la simple compression vido, a ressemble  un lissage de pixel art comme ceux que les mulateurs sont connus pour employer.

----------


## zecreator

Cet horrible lissage qui dnature l'uvre d'origine pour ne laisser que du graphisme sur un buvard.

----------


## Noctis

oui le hero simplifie les choses  ::D:  

Voila la suite :

----------


## Scriuiw

Jeu 8 bits ?
NES ?

----------


## Noctis

> Jeu 8 bits ?
> NES ?


Oui je crois pour les 8 bits et non pas sur NES

----------


## Scriuiw

Golvelius sur Master System ?

----------


## Noctis

> Golvelius sur Master System ?


Non mais la console est la bonne  ::):

----------


## joel.drigo

Lucky Dime Caper ?

----------


## Noctis

> Lucky Dime Caper ?


ouah  ::):  c'est exact  ::):

----------


## joel.drigo

Next...

----------


## Scriuiw

> Lucky Dime Caper ?


Google image donnait la rponse en mme temps 
 ::ptdr:: 

Et j'ai mme pas vrifi
 ::aie::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Next...


Un jeu sur PS ?

----------


## Noctis

> Google image donnait la rponse en mme temps 
> 
> 
> Et j'ai mme pas vrifi


J'avais regard et je viens de refaire le test il me sort un "ligneur" pour contour des yeux :p

Sinon, pour le suivant, un jeu d'aventure ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> J'avais regard et je viens de refaire le test il me sort un "ligneur" pour contour des yeux :p
> 
> Sinon, pour le suivant, un jeu d'aventure ?


C'est un signe d'abus de maquillage a !
De mon ct, la rponse tait toute trouve :

----------


## joel.drigo

> J'avais regard et je viens de refaire le test il me sort un "ligneur" pour contour des yeux :p


Je viens de regarder : moi aussi a me met "ligneur" et "images identiques", une nana avec un truc sur la bouche avec des pois de couleur ::weird:: 




> Un jeu sur PS ?


Oui, si tu entends par PS, "PlayStation" (et non pas le Personal System d'IBM  :;): ), entre autres.




> Sinon, pour le suivant, un jeu d'aventure ?


Non.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Je viens de regarder : moi aussi a me met "ligneur" et "images identiques", une nana avec un truc sur la bouche avec des pois de couleur


J'ai donc mieux "dress" mon Google 
 ::sm:: 




> Oui, si tu entends par PS, "PlayStation" (et non pas le Personal System d'IBM ), entre autres.


Ah non, j'voquais un jeu du "Parti Socialiste"
 ::aie:: 


Sinon pour le jeu... un jeu de plateforme bas sur des ombres ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Sinon pour le jeu... un jeu de plateforme bas sur des ombres ?


Pas du tout.

----------


## LittleWhite

Castlevania ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Castlevania ?


Non plus.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que le jeu se droule dans la Grce ou Rome antique ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Est-ce que le jeu se droule dans la Grce ou Rome antique ?


Non, je ne crois pas, mme si le dcor peut effectivement faire penser  a. Je dirais que c'est contemporain, mais j'avoue que je ne me suis jamais vraiment pos la question. a n'a pas vraiment d'importance. 

Voici une nouvelle image :

----------


## Scriuiw

Un Tomb Raider ?... ou un jeu du mme genre ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Un Tomb Raider ?... ou un jeu du mme genre ?


Non, aucun rapport.

----------


## joel.drigo

J'tends un peu la prcdente image :

----------


## getz85

Ca me fait mchamment penser  Viewtiful Joe

----------


## joel.drigo

> Ca me fait mchamment penser  Viewtiful Joe


Comme c'est trange, n'est-ce-pas ? Peut-tre parce que c'est bien Viewtiful Joe  ::P:

----------


## getz85

J'ai eu un doute car je pensais que le jeu tait sur PSOne, car tu avais rpondu oui  la question "PS?". Je sais pas pourquoi je me suis dis PSOne du coup ^^

La suite!

----------


## joel.drigo

> J'ai eu un doute car je pensais que le jeu tait sur PSOne, car tu avais rpondu oui  la question "PS?". Je sais pas pourquoi je me suis dis PSOne du coup ^^
> ]


La rponse pouvait sembler trompeuse en effet, car j'avais pris "PS"(="PlayStation") au sens gnral (sans version). Le jeu tant sorti sur (GameCube et) PS2, il tait sorti  mon sens sur "PlayStation" :8-):

----------


## escartefigue

> J'ai eu un doute car je pensais que le jeu tait sur PSOne, car tu avais rpondu oui  la question "PS?". Je sais pas pourquoi je me suis dis PSOne du coup ^^
> 
> La suite!


Ca fait penser  FF7, les taudis

----------


## getz85

Non ce n'est pas FF 7  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai du mal  voir ce que c'est, un sorte de vhicule ?

----------


## getz85

C'est une partie du dcor, une sorte de vaisseau. C'est un peu flou du fait de la capture youtube je pense  ::aie:: 

Une partie d'un autre screen!

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, a c'est clairement du F-Zero, et a me fait penser  la version GameCube, F-Zero GX.

----------


## getz85

> Ah, a c'est clairement du F-Zero, et a me fait penser  la version GameCube, F-Zero GX.


H ouiiiii! Trs surpris que cette srie mythique n'ait jamais t jou! 

C'est bien l'pisode Game Cube  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Nouvelle question.

----------


## Scriuiw

Ca sent le CPC 6128 voir "pire" !

Helicopter ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Je ne trouve rien qui ait strictement ce nom, donc non.

----------


## Scriuiw

Choplifter ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Non, ce n'est pas Choplifter.
Indice: C'est,  ma connaissance, un jeu franais.

----------


## getz85

Silkworm?

----------


## Mdinoc

Non plus.

----------


## el_slapper

Mission 2?

----------


## Mdinoc

Non, pas Mission 2.
Voici une autre partie du screen:

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce une phase principale du jeu ou une sorte de niveau bonus ?

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est le jeu, et  ma connaissance tout le jeu (hormis titre, explication des rgles et score final).

----------


## Mdinoc

Voici l'image complte, car sinon je ne pourrai plus la poster.
Et un second screen.

----------


## el_slapper

a pue l'Amstrad CPC, mais c'est vraiment un jeu amateur. Encore plus que mission deux, qui dj.....

Non, celui l n'est pas sorti de mes petits doigts copiant les listings des magazines de l'poque. Mais il a la tte pour  ::aie::

----------


## zecreator

> a pue l'Amstrad CPC, mais c'est vraiment un jeu amateur. Encore plus que mission deux, qui dj.....
> 
> Non, celui l n'est pas sorti de mes petits doigts copiant les listings des magazines de l'poque. Mais il a la tte pour


D'abord, l'Amstrad CPC, a pue pas ...

----------


## zecreator

Il s'agit de HELICO, sur CPC effectivement. Et c'est bien un jeu paru sous forme de listing dans Amstrad Magazine (cod en BASIC).

http://www.cpc-power.com/index.php?page=detail&num=4597

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est bien a.

(dsol pour le silence radio, j'tais sur la route hier)

----------


## zecreator

Haaa,  mon tour.

Voici la suite

----------


## LittleWhite

Le punk me dit quelque chose, mais je ne sais pas quoi  ::aie::

----------


## zecreator

> Le punk me dit quelque chose, mais je ne sais pas quoi


Mmm, ce n'est pas un punk  ::): .

----------


## zecreator

Une autre partie de l'image, a peut aider.

----------


## LittleWhite

Et maintenant un gothique ...  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> D'abord, l'Amstrad CPC, a pue pas ...


rhaaaa, juste pour dire que cette palette de couleur est reconnaissable entre mille. Et la police de caractres, aussi. Mais bravo pour l'avoir retrouv.

----------


## joel.drigo

Le jeu c'est Night Hunter.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Le jeu c'est Night Hunter.


Effectivement, a y ressemble fortement !

----------


## zecreator

> Le jeu c'est Night Hunter.


Bravo Joel,
Il s'agit effectivement de Night Hunter (dit par UBI Soft) sur PC, Amiga, Atari ST, CPC et ZX Spectrum.

----------


## joel.drigo

Nouveau jeu :

----------


## Glutinus

Sans conviction : Spycraft

----------


## joel.drigo

Nope. Pas Spycraft.

----------


## Scriuiw

Halo ?

----------


## joel.drigo

Non plus.

----------


## joel.drigo

Une autre image...

----------


## ternel

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?

----------


## joel.drigo

Non. Pas du tout.

----------


## Scriuiw

a reprsente quoi l'image ?
- Un non
- Un ver
- Le sourire dent du chat de Cheshire
- Obiwan Kenobi

----------


## joel.drigo

> a reprsente quoi l'image ?


Plutt qu'une rponse, j'largis un peu l'image :

----------


## Alvaten

Bionic Commando ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Hitman ?

----------


## LittleWhite

System Shock 3 ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Bionic Commando ?





> Hitman ?





> System Shock 3 ?


Non, non, non...

----------


## joel.drigo

Cette image vous inspirera-t-elle plus ?

----------


## getz85

Let it die ?

----------


## joel.drigo

> Let it die ?




Yeep, Senpai!

----------


## getz85

C'est plutt toi le senpai ici  ::):  (au vu des scores  ::aie::  )

La suite :

----------


## joel.drigo

> C'est plutt toi le senpai ici  (au vu des scores  )[


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas cet excellent hack'n'slash (jouable en solo comme en ligne, et d'un niveau assez elev) japonais, Senpai est le nom que vous donne Uncle Death, le personnage de la premire image, et qui vous suit, vous forme, vous conseille et vous offre des bonus au cours du jeu...

----------


## getz85

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas cet excellent hack'n'slash (jouable en solo comme en ligne, et d'un niveau assez elev) japonais, Senpai est le nom que vous donne Uncle Death, le personnage de la premire image, et qui vous suit, vous forme, vous conseille et vous offre des bonus au cours du jeu...


Haha ok, je ne l'ai pas encore fait, donc je n'ai pas saisi la rfrence  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

un jeux de tir?

----------


## getz85

Oui, un jeu de tir!

----------


## Alvaten

Ca ressemble au symbole des armes chimiques. Un jeu sur la premire guerre mondiale ? Battlefield one ?

----------


## getz85

> Ca ressemble au symbole des armes chimiques. Un jeu sur la premire guerre mondiale ? Battlefield one ?


Non et non!

----------


## getz85

Un autre bout de l'image!

----------


## Scriuiw

Blade runner ?
(Au pif)

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu en vue subjective ?

----------


## getz85

> Blade runner ?
> (Au pif)


Non!




> Est-ce un jeu en vue subjective ?


Il me semble qu'on peut rgler la vue pour jouer en vue subjective, mais je ne peux pas te l'assurer  100%

----------


## getz85

Une autre portion d'un nouveau screen:

----------


## Scriuiw

Dj a n'a pas l'air trs rcent
Du genre PS2 / PS3 (tout du moins l'poque de ces consoles)

----------


## getz85

> Dj a n'a pas l'air trs rcent
> Du genre PS2 / PS3 (tout du moins l'poque de ces consoles)


L'poque d'avant plutt ^^

Je pense que le screen de la vido provient d'un mulateur qui lisse grandement le tout... :/

----------


## zecreator

Rooo lala. Y en a tellement eu des gens de ce genre, avec des graphismes quasi similaires....

----------


## getz85

Bon et bien tentons avec un screen complet...

----------


## Glutinus

Tant qu' faire, tu veux pas mettre la jaquette de la boite  ::lol::  ?

----------


## dragonfly

Colony Wars III Red Sun ?

----------


## getz85

> Colony Wars III Red Sun ?


Ouiiii bravo!!!!

J'tais en train de "maquiller" la pochette pour pas qu'elle soit trouvable via google images pour vous la proposer, pas vident  ::lol:: 



Les screenshots

:

----------


## dragonfly

J'y ai jamais jou mais le B.D.S 9000 m'a bcp aid (merci google ^^)

Je cherche le prochain

----------


## dragonfly

Voici la suite

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu Namco donc...

a sent le jeu de bagnole. Ridge Racer ?

----------


## dragonfly

Voila voila, la seule image que j'ai chop et que google image ne trouvais pas . (J'aurai pas du mettre le tekken de suite ^^)

----------


## getz85

zecreator, tu postes une nouvelle image?

----------


## MythOnirie

En l'absence de nouvelle image, en voici une nouvelle :

----------


## getz85

On dirait des mudokons (trs flou ^^')
C'est un jeu oddworld?

----------


## MythOnirie

Ce n'est pas un jeu oddworld.

Dsol pour cette qualit d'image, mais c'est une sorte de brume qui donne cet effet il semblerait.

----------


## Scriuiw

Age of Empire ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Age of Empire ?


Du tout.

----------


## Hizin

Medieval 2 : Total War ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Medieval 2 : Total War ?


Non plus !

----------


## LittleWhite

Est-ce bien un jeu de stratgie ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Est-ce bien un jeu de stratgie ?


Ce n'en est pas un.

----------


## ternel

Il me rappelle trs vaguement les "ash zombies" ou "zombie des cendres" de Morrowind.

----------


## MythOnirie

> Il me rappelle trs vaguement les "ash zombies" ou "zombie des cendres" de Morrowind.


Ce n'en sont pas, et a ne vient pas de Morrowind.

Petit ajout qui pourrait aider :

----------


## LittleWhite

Where is Troll ?  ::aie:: 

Sinon, c'est un RPG ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Where is Troll ? 
> 
> Sinon, c'est un RPG ?


You can find a lot around fanmanga... 

Ce n'est pas un RPG !

----------


## Scriuiw

Un jeu issu du seigneur des anneaux de type beat them all ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Un jeu issu du seigneur des anneaux de type beat them all ?


Ce n'est pas un jeu issu du seigneur de anneaux, et il est considr comme un hackk and slash.

----------


## MythOnirie

Voila de quoi relancer vos recherches :

----------


## Scriuiw

Un jeu avec des samoura ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Un jeu avec des samoura ?


Point de samoura dans ce jeu.

----------


## Hizin

Drakengard 3 ? Ou de son nom nippon drag-on-dragoon 3 ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Drakengard 3 ? Ou de son nom nippon drag-on-dragoon 3 ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Loki  ?

----------


## MythOnirie

Non plus

----------


## Scriuiw

Van Helsing ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Van Helsing ?


Non plus.

Un dernier coup de main ?

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est un MMO ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Jeu rcent ou qui commence  dater ?

----------


## nnovic

C'est un jeu sur console ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> C'est un MMO ?


Non, un seul joueur.




> Jeu rcent ou qui commence  dater ?


Il a plus de 10 ans, mais pas beaucoup plus pour autant... 




> C'est un jeu sur console ?


Oui, sur console.

----------


## getz85

Demon Chaos (Ikusagami  au japon apparemment)

----------


## MythOnirie

> Demon Chaos (Ikusagami  au japon apparemment)


Mauvaise plateforme et mauvaise anne

----------


## Alvaten

Conan ?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Conan ?


L'une des console est bonne, mais pas l'anne.

----------


## nnovic

"Kingdom under fire", sur Xbox ?

----------


## MythOnirie

Non

----------


## Scriuiw

Un p'tit indice car l on bloque bien !
 ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## getz85

Musou Orochi Z?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Un p'tit indice car l on bloque bien !


Le jeu possde une suite, sortie 4 ans aprs le premier opus, su la mme console. 




> Musou Orochi Z?


Non.

----------


## getz85

Ninety-Nine Nights?

----------


## MythOnirie

> Ninety-Nine Nights?


Oui !

----------


## getz85

Jeu compltement inconnu au bataillon de mon ct! Je l'ai trouv grce  ce topic: https://www.gamespot.com/forums/xbox...-360-26848446/  ::aie:: 

Bravo pour avoir pos une colle  tout le monde pour le coup ^^

La suite!

----------


## Scriuiw

Rocksmith !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## getz85

> Rocksmith !


Rah j'avais prpar deux screen piges de ce genre avec les mini jeux avant de montrer la vrai interface du jeu principal! Compltement rat pour le coup hahaha!

Bien jou, je m'attendais  ce qu'il dure un peu plus longtemps!  ::mouarf:: 

A toi!

J'en ai oubli de mettre le screen complet ^^

----------


## MythOnirie

> Jeu compltement inconnu au bataillon de mon ct! Je l'ai trouv grce  ce topic: https://www.gamespot.com/forums/xbox...-360-26848446/ 
> 
> Bravo pour avoir pos une colle  tout le monde pour le coup ^^


Merci Youtube de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

On continue :

----------


## getz85

Eternal Darkness?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Eternal Darkness?


Ce titre colle parfaitement au screenshot... mais non !

----------


## Hizin

Ces tombes me disent un truc...
Medievil ? Sans trop y croire...

----------


## Scriuiw

> Ces tombes me disent un truc...
> Medievil ? Sans trop y croire...


Non
Une autre image  venir

----------


## Scriuiw



----------


## BenoitM

un survival horreur?
Sorti avant 2000? 
Blair Witch ?
ou peut-tre Nightmare Creatures les screenshots on l'air de mieux correspondre

----------


## Scriuiw

> un survival horreur?
> Sorti avant 2000? 
> Blair Witch ?
> ou peut-tre Nightmare Creatures les screenshots on l'air de mieux correspondre


Sorti aprs 2000, peu aprs d'ailleurs
Ce n'est pas Blair witch ni Nightmare creatures

----------


## Scriuiw

Sinon le jeu est dfini comme un hack'n'slash avec mlange d'action et horreur

----------


## Zirak

> Merci Youtube de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir ^^


Bob Lennon ?  ::D:  Enfin j'ai connu le jeu grce  lui sur Youtube perso.

Faut que je repasse plus souvent sur ce topic, celui l j'aurai pu le trouver. ><

----------


## Alvaten

Onimusha: Warlords ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Onimusha: Warlords ?


Non mais on est proche en terme de type de jeu et de date de sortie.

----------


## MythOnirie

> Bob Lennon ?  Enfin j'ai connu le jeu grce  lui sur Youtube perso.
> 
> Faut que je repasse plus souvent sur ce topic, celui l j'aurai pu le trouver. ><


Oui oui, c'est bien a.

----------


## Alvaten

The Evil Dead: A Fistful of Boomstick ?

----------


## Scriuiw

L'anne est la bonne mais pas le jeu

----------


## Scriuiw

Image avec une qualit meilleure (Les autres n'taient pas au top je me rend compte) :

----------


## nnovic

BloodRayne ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> BloodRayne ?


Bien jou  ::king:: 


Les full screens :





A toi de jouer !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## nnovic

Bon alors, c'est parti:

----------


## Ronintek

Salut tout le monde je suis tomb sur ce forum et je trouve a super sympa comme concept, a l'occasion je tenterai de trouver les jeux mais j'y connais vraiment pas grand chose^^ ( par rapport a certain  :8O: ). Juste une chose, comment je peux savoir si un jeu a dj t propos?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Salut tout le monde je suis tomb sur ce forum et je trouve a super sympa comme concept, a l'occasion je tenterai de trouver les jeux mais j'y connais vraiment pas grand chose^^ ( par rapport a certain ). Juste une chose, comment je peux savoir si un jeu a dj t propos?


Bienvenu  toi !
Alors il y a notre "Matre incontest que nous admirons tous" qui maintient habituellement un rcapitulatif mais ce dernier s'tant tellement goinfr de points doit tre trs certainement en train de cuver au fond de la taverne.

La dernire liste mise par notre minence bien nomm "joel.drigo" se trouve  la page 443.
Tu y trouveras les rgles du jeu ainsi que le classement et la liste complte des jeux dj proposs.

Bonne chance  toi 
 :;):

----------


## getz85

Bienvenue RoninTek, 

Pour la liste des jeux dj jous, il faut aller sur le dernier post rsum de joel.drigo. Pour l'heure, je crois que c'est celui-ci le plus  jour:

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...o/#post9521671

----------


## Scriuiw

Un jeu li au cirque ?

----------


## nnovic

> Un jeu li au cirque ?


Absolument pas !

----------


## Ronintek

a me rappelle un jeu occulus rift perso mais bon a peut tre d'autres chose  ::?: 

EDIT: est ce considr comme support tlphone ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de puzzle ?

----------


## nnovic

> un jeu occulus rift


Non.




> Est-ce un jeu de puzzle ?


Non.

----------


## BenoitM

Shoot'hem up?

----------


## nnovic

Le tir sur des ennemis est un des lments du gameplay.

----------


## zecreator

STUN Runner

----------


## Ronintek

AH oui bien jou j'ai reconnu une image de ce jeu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nnovic

> STUN Runner


Tout juste !

----------


## zecreator

Ha! Trs bon jeu d'Atari.

Voici la suite :

----------


## BenoitM

un shoot'hem up?

AirAttack 2 ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Wings ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> STUN Runner


Je ne connaissais pas mais a avait l'air assez rvolutionnaire pour 1989 !
Le Wipeout du pass !!

----------


## zecreator

> Wings ?


Ce ft rapide  ::): 
C'est bien Wings de Cinemaware sur Amiga.

----------


## Scriuiw

J'y ai pass des heures !!!
En mme temps je ne pensais pas que c'tait cela car le graphisme m'avait l'air trop fin, finalement ce sont tes captures qui sont  la rsoltuion d'origine (non-zooms, utilisant le mme nombre de pixels .. je sais pas si je me fais comprendre ...)

La suite :

----------


## getz85

Ninja Turtles sur Nes?

----------


## Scriuiw

C'est un jeu du mme genre mais pas les tortues ninja !

----------


## el_slapper

un vieux mission impossible sur CPC?

----------


## Scriuiw

Y a de l'ide !

----------


## Mdinoc

a me fait penser au Batman sur CPC, ou a un jeu Batman 2D en gnral...

----------


## zecreator

Rick Dangerous 2 ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Le support est le bon (mais pas exclusif) cependant aucune proposition n'est la bonne !

Un autre bout pour vous mettre sur la piste :

----------


## zecreator

OK, Tintin sur la Lune

----------


## Scriuiw

> OK, Tintin sur la Lune


c'est bien a !
Bien jou

----------


## Scriuiw

A ton tour zecreator

----------


## zecreator

Bonjour, dsol. je ne vais pas avoir le temps. Je passe mon tour.

----------


## Scriuiw

Ok, nouvelle proposition :

----------


## wax78

Quelqu'un m'a dsabonn ? Ca fait 2 mois que je n'ai plus eu de notifications ^^

----------


## nnovic

> Quelqu'un m'a dsabonn ? Ca fait 2 mois que je n'ai plus eu de notifications ^^


Mme pas dans les spams ?

----------


## wax78

Je crois pas, a mon avis j'ai dut venir une fois avec mon tlphone, cliquer j'sais pas ou sans le vouloir et bardaf 2 mois de "jeux" dans les dents ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

> Quelqu'un m'a dsabonn ? Ca fait 2 mois que je n'ai plus eu de notifications ^^


Srement un complot de LittleWhite pour te dpasser au classement !
 ::pan::

----------


## nnovic

> Ok, nouvelle proposition :


Es-ce un jeu de gestion ?

----------


## zecreator

Theme Hospital ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Theme Hospital ?


Point du tout !

----------


## getz85

Au dbut je pensais que c'tait de l'eau avec un ponton, mais en fait c'est de la moquette bleue moche avec une table et des canaps/fauteils...

J'ai aucune ide de ce que a peut tre.  ::aie::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Au dbut je pensais que c'tait de l'eau avec un ponton, mais en fait c'est de la moquette bleue moche avec une table et des canaps/fauteils...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Ca prte  confusion !!


Une autre image avec un sol moins moche dans ce cas :

----------


## zecreator

Syndicate ?

----------


## zecreator

Ou Shadow Run.

----------


## Scriuiw

Non et non

----------


## el_slapper

Deadline

----------


## Scriuiw

> Deadline


Je ne connais pas ce jeu mais j'en retrouve un de 1982, c'est un peu vieux pour tre le jeu mystre !

----------


## BenoitM

1985 c'est mieux pour la date? :p
Un jeux d'action (run and gun? je connaissais pas la classification :p)
Commando ?

----------


## el_slapper

en fait, je pensais  a :

http://www.mobygames.com/game/dos/deadline_/screenshots

----------


## Scriuiw

Ah oui ok
Alors le type de jeu est trs semblable mais aucune proposition ne correspond.
Ce jeu est sorti un peu moins que la moiti d'une dcennie avant "Dead Line"

----------


## nnovic

Au pif: Canon Fodder ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Dj propos donc non

allez, un screen complet de l'cran de jeu sans le HUD :


Si aprs a vous ne trouvez pas, alors il ne vous restera qu' invoquer le Matre "joel.drigo" pour vous aider !
 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ronintek

Final zone 2?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non ce n'est pas a.
Le jeu se joue en tour par tour (comme X-COM UFO).

----------


## Scriuiw

HUD complet :

----------


## Loceka

Dazeland ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Dazeland ?


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Il ne me semble pas que Dazeland soit un jeu mais un site rtro-gaming amiga.
Au moins, plus de doute sur le support

----------


## Loceka

Mouarf, Sabre Team alors  ::P:

----------


## Scriuiw

> Mouarf, Sabre Team alors


Bien mieux !!
 ::ptdr:: 

Il aura rsist un peu celui-l
 :;):

----------


## Loceka

Allez, a va un peu changer de d'habitude :

----------


## Charvalos

No Man's Sky ?

----------


## nnovic

Dear Esther ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu ou un pilote des engins volants ? No Man's Sky ?

----------


## Loceka

> Est-ce un jeu ou un pilote des engins volants ?


Oui mais ni No Man's Sky, ni Dear Esther.

----------


## Rayek

Zelda Breath of the Wild ?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un pur jeu de simulation genre Flight Simulator ?

----------


## Loceka

> Est-ce un pur jeu de simulation genre Flight Simulator ?


Non, et ce n'est pas non plus Zelda Breath of the Wild.

----------


## Charvalos

Astroneers ? (mme si je n'y crois pas une seconde  ::aie:: )

----------


## Loceka

> Astroneers ? (*mme si je n'y crois pas une seconde* )


Et t'as bien raison  ::mouarf:: 

Ce n'est pas a en effet  :;): 

Allez, une autre petite pour la route :

----------


## nnovic

Du combat, style "Red Baron" ?

----------


## nnovic

Ou plutt "Combat flight simulator" ?

----------


## Alvaten

Ou un "Ace Combat", Ace Combat Zero : The Belkan War peut-tre ?

----------


## Loceka

Rien de tout a, je pensais pas que a durerait si longtemps  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est bien un jeu de combat, en effet.

----------


## Charvalos

C'est un jeux rcent ?

----------


## Loceka

> C'est un jeux rcent ?


Compar  la moyenne d'ge des jeux proposs ici, oui

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que les engins volants sont plutt moderne ou futuriste ?

----------


## Charvalos

Un jeu Top Gun alors ?

----------


## Loceka

Rponse en image






> Un jeu Top Gun alors ?


Point du tout

----------


## Charvalos

World of Warplanes ? (Il n'y en a quand mme pas des masses des jeux de ce genre.  ::aie:: )

----------


## Loceka

> World of Warplanes ? (*Il n'y en a quand mme pas des masses des jeux de ce genre*. )


C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais vous arrivez toujours  en trouver qui ne sont pas corrects !

----------


## Scriuiw

Blazing Angel ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Wings of Prey ?

----------


## Loceka

Non aux deux.

Bon, un HUD complet pour le coup...

----------


## Charvalos

War Thunder !

----------


## Loceka

> War Thunder !


C'est bien a !

----------


## Charvalos

J'avais confondu avec World of Warplanes.  ::aie:: 

C'est quelle page dj pour voir les jeux qui ont dj t donns ?

----------


## getz85

Ici: 

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...o/#post9521671

----------


## Loceka

> J'avais confondu avec World of Warplanes.


Faut dire que a ressemble !

----------


## Alvaten

Tom Clancy's HAWX ?

----------


## Charvalos

@Alvaten : t'es en retard. Cela a dj t trouv. ^^

Allez, voici le premier screen :

----------


## getz85

Syndicate (celui de 93) ?

----------


## Charvalos

Bien essay mais non.

----------


## MythOnirie

Un jeu Lego ?

----------


## Miistik

Dick Tracy ?

----------


## Charvalos

> Dick Tracy ?


Non, c'est beaucoup plus rcent




> Un jeu Lego ?


Non, loin de l.

----------


## Alvaten

> @Alvaten : t'es en retard. Cela a dj t trouv. ^^


Oups, en effet visiblement j'ai loup la dernire page 

Est-ce un jeu Nintendo DS ?

----------


## Charvalos

Non, PC (il ne me semble pas qu'il soit dispo sur console)

----------


## Scriuiw

Trop beau pour du syndicate
Un sims ?

PS : Ca ressemble aussi  Theme hospital mais dj propos...

----------


## Charvalos

Non, ce n'est pas un Sims

----------


## Scriuiw

Gender wars ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Ou Crusader ? (No regret ou No remorse)

----------


## Charvalos

Non & non.

Je posterai une autre image demain.

----------


## Charvalos

Allez, 2me image :

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de zombie ?

----------


## Charvalos

Non

----------


## nnovic

un genre de GTA ?

----------


## Charvalos

Non plus.

C'est du tour par tour.

----------


## Scriuiw

Je n'arrive pas  voir ce que c'est en bleu en bas de l'image ?
Un cadavre-squelette en pull bleu ?

----------


## wax78

@scriuiw : Un gars mort ...

Xenonauts

----------


## mordekhay kirlos

::?:

----------


## nnovic

> C'est du tour par tour.


Donc ce n'est pas un jeu de gestion ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> @scriuiw : Un gars mort ...


Merci  :;): 


Un XCOM - UFO ?

----------


## Charvalos

> @scriuiw : Un gars mort ...
> 
> Xenonauts


C'est bien a !

----------


## wax78

Je laisse la main. (pas le temps de jouer ^^)

----------


## Scriuiw

Je prend la main si personne n'en veut !

----------


## Loceka

The Elder Scroll ?

----------


## nnovic

Baldur's Gate ?

----------


## Glutinus

Icewind Dale ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Scriuiw

Aucun des trois !

----------


## Charvalos

C'est un hack'n'slash ?

----------


## el_slapper

Sacred 2 (relativement au pif, hein).

----------


## Scriuiw

> C'est un hack'n'slash ?


Oui

----------


## Scriuiw

> Sacred 2 (relativement au pif, hein).


Du coup ce n'est pas le bon genre de jeu !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

Grim Dawn ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Grim Dawn ?


Trs ressemblant mais ce n'est pas celui-ci

Une autre image pour faire tomber le mystre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Charvalos

Ce n'est quand mme pas Path of Exile ?  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Gauntlet

----------


## Scriuiw

> Gauntlet


Bien jou Rayek !

----------


## Rayek

Et hop 



Bonne chance

----------


## Scriuiw

Goatz ??

----------


## Alvaten

Un Chevaliers de Baphomet ?

----------


## Rayek

> Goatz ??


Non, pas ce style de jeu  ::mouarf:: 




> Un Chevaliers de Baphomet ?


Non plus, ce n'est pas un point & click

----------


## Charvalos

Goat Simulator ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

> Goat Simulator ?


Euh  ::aie::  Mme rponse que prcdemment  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

Black and White?

----------


## Rayek

> Black and White?


Non, pas le mme type de jeu

----------


## Hizin

Ca me rappelle les jeux d'Atlus, a, j'sais pas pourquoi.
Katherine ?

----------


## Scriuiw

C'est un FPS ?

----------


## Alvaten

Serait-ce un RPG ?

----------


## Rayek

> Ca me rappelle les jeux d'Atuls, a, j'sais pas pourquoi.
> Katherine ?


Non pas Catherine




> C'est un FPS ?


Non ce n'est pas un FPS

----------


## Scriuiw

Barbie goat pets !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

> Barbie goat pets !


Lol

Un autre morceau d'image  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Rule of Rose.
Pas jou  celui-l non plus.

----------


## Scriuiw

Est-ce un survival horror ?

----------


## Rayek

Oui c'est bien Rule of Rose (Coups de bol la semaine dernire je l'ai eu pour 6 sans la notice ^^)

----------


## Hizin

Rappel des jeux dj proposs : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...o/#post9521671

Voici le suivant :

----------


## Scriuiw

Castlevania !!!!
 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

C'est tout petit !

----------


## Hizin

Yep, c'est tout petit  ::): 
Bon, c'est bien un Castlevania... mais j'aurai plutt attendu le nom du jeu lui-mme ^^'

----------


## getz85

> Yep, c'est tout petit 
> Bon, c'est bien un Castlevania... mais j'aurai plutt attendu le nom du jeu lui-mme ^^'


Tu n'aurais pas du nommer ton image 'castlevania.png' surtout  ::aie::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Tu n'aurais pas du nommer ton image 'castlevania.png' surtout


 ::ptdr:: 

Lecarde Chronicles 2 ?

----------


## Zirak

> Tu n'aurais pas du nommer ton image 'castlevania.png' surtout


Ca aurait pu tre un pige  la joel !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Ide pour le prochain rigolo : mettre une image de pong et renommer l'image png.png

----------


## Mdinoc

J'avais une magouille de ce genre en tte quand j'ai post Hlico; le jeu tant vachement obscur, le filename ressemblait plus  une description de ce qu'il y avait  l'image qu' un nom de jeu...

----------


## Hizin

@getz85 : Yep, c'tait fait exprs, a  ::): 
Voir si les descriptions continuaient  tre lues. J'ai ma rponse xD

----------


## Scriuiw

Une petite autre image car l, ce n'est pas vident !

----------


## Hizin

Okay  ::): 

Here it comes :

----------


## Zirak

Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia du coup.

Mais bon, sans le Castlevania de Scriuiw, pas sr que j'aurai trouv, a m'embte de prendre le point, donc je lui laisse volontiers ainsi que la main  ::D:

----------


## Scriuiw

> Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia du coup.
> 
> Mais bon, sans le Castlevania de Scriuiw, pas sr que j'aurai trouv, a m'embte de prendre le point, donc je lui laisse volontiers ainsi que la main


En mme temps c'tait inscrit sur l'image donc je ne peux accepter ce point qui s'est donc jou sur le titre exact.
 ::roll:: 

A toi l'honneur !
 :;):

----------


## Zirak

> A toi l'honneur !


Trs bien, par contre il faudra attendre vers 16h30 que je sois rentr du coup.  ::): 

Enfin si Hizin valide la rponse entre temps  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Dsol, j'tais dj reparti en GN.
Je valide la rponse  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Oki, bah ds que je trouve une ide de jeu et 5 mn dans la matine, je vous mets une image.

Aprs comme cela fait dj plusieurs jours, si quelqu'un veut reprendre car il a dj un jeu  faire deviner, qu'il n'hsite pas !

----------


## Zirak

Bon, nouvelle image (en esprant que le jeu n'ai pas dj t propos, je n'ai pas trop suivi ces dernires semaines, et j'ai l'impression que joel nous a abandonn ^^) :

----------


## Charvalos

Si le nom du jeu correspond au nom de l'image, cela va vite tre trouv.  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

On dirait un GTA, genre GTA II.

----------


## Zirak

> Si le nom du jeu correspond au nom de l'image, cela va vite tre trouv.


Alors non, cela ne correspond pas (je n'allais pas faire une "Hizin" si peu de temps aprs que getz85 lui ai fait la remarque  ::D:  ). 





> On dirait un GTA, genre GTA II.


Nop, cela ne fait pas partie de la franchise GTA.

----------


## wax78

Monaco : What's yours is mine. Je l'ai eu avec humble bundle il y'a quelque temps, peu jou. 

Je laisse la main.

----------


## Zirak

C'est bien a.  ::calim2::

----------


## MythOnirie

> Monaco : What's yours is mine. Je l'ai eu avec humble bundle il y'a quelque temps, peu jou. 
> 
> Je laisse la main.


Il vaut le coup ou pas du coup ?

----------


## Zirak

> Il vaut le coup ou pas du coup ?


Pas eu trop le temps d'y jouer non plus, juste fait 2/3 lvl en solo pour tester, donc difficile de donner un avis. 

Aprs je pense aussi que cela dpend de la faon dont on y joue (de faon dtendue en passant juste les niveaux, ou en visant les hi-score). Le jeu en coop peut aussi tre plus fun  mon avis. 

Mais de ce que j'ai vu sur Steam, les retours taient plutt positifs.


Aprs est-ce qu'il vaut son prix, je ne sais pas, je l'ai eu gratos lors d'une promo aussi...  ::D:

----------


## wax78

> Il vaut le coup ou pas du coup ?


J'ai jou 20 minutes, mais j'ai pas accroch. Mais il est "bien" cot. D'un autre cot j'acheter plusieurs jeux d'un coup donc il y'en a que je n'ai mme jamais test ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

Allez, on relance un peu la machine !
Tous les jeux existants n'ont pas encore t proposs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Sa n'a pas l'air tout jeune comme jeu ^^.

----------


## wax78

Brutal Sports Football, on voit trop facilement le type de jeu (foot ou trs similaire + une pe et un bouclier). (Je passe la main si c'est bien celui la).

----------


## Scriuiw

> Brutal Sports Football, on voit trop facilement le type de jeu (foot ou trs similaire + une pe et un bouclier). (Je passe la main si c'est bien celui la).


Me doutait que c'tait trop facile !!!


Qui qui prend la main ?

----------


## nnovic

Je prends!

Et comme je suis gonfl, je mets une image complte d'entre de jeu!

----------


## Scriuiw

Un Adam's family portugais ?
 ::mouarf:: 

C'est un jeu d'aventure ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Ou Harry Potter, car il me semble qu'il travaille avec une baguette  ::aie::

----------


## wax78

> Ou Harry Potter, car il me semble qu'il travaille avec une baguette


Une truelle tu veux dire ?  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Je sais que c'est une truelle  ::aie::  mais on y voit tellement peu et la qualit graphique du jeu permet le doute  ::D:

----------


## wax78

Autant pour moi je n'avais pas bien fait attention au " ::aie:: "

----------


## nnovic

> Un Adam's family portugais ?
> 
> 
> C'est un jeu d'aventure ?


 ::ptdr:: 

Oui, c'est un jeu d'aventure.

Et ce n'est pas Harry Potter, effectivement!  :;):

----------


## nnovic

Je relance avec l'image de la bote de ce jeu sorti en 1995. Image un peu expurge car Google est vraiment trop malin...  ::(:

----------


## Scriuiw

Ah oui c'est du bon vieux alors, 1995 !

Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within

----------


## nnovic

Bien tent, mais ce n'est pas a !
Le jeu mystre est encore plus proche d'un _visual novel_ que ne l'est dj GB2.

----------


## zecreator

The Dark Eye !

----------


## nnovic

> The Dark Eye !


Yes! C'est bien celui-l!

----------


## zecreator

Le cover m'a bien aid  ::): 

La suite (facile) :

----------


## nnovic

jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## zecreator

> jeu de plateforme ?


Non.

----------


## el_slapper

Armys moves? Worms?

----------


## zecreator

> Armys moves? Worms?


Non et non.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un run'n gun ?

----------


## zecreator

> Est-ce un run'n gun ?


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est un run'n gun, mais il y a du gun (plein mme lol). Si a peut aider, il n'y a pas de dfilement de dcor. Il est fixe.

----------


## nnovic

> Si a peut aider, il n'y a pas de dfilement de dcor. Il est fixe.


Ah zut, j'allais proposer Operation Wolf.

Vue de face ou bien vue du dessus ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Ca ressemble  un shoot'em up en tout cas... du style "Duck hunt" o l'on utilisait un pistolet

----------


## Alvaten

> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est un run'n gun, mais il y a du gun (plein mme lol). Si a peut aider, il n'y a pas de dfilement de dcor. Il est fixe.


C'est un sous genre de Shoot 'em up quand on contrle un personnage plutt qu'un vhicule.

----------


## zecreator

Alors, c'est bien un jeu de tir. Pas dans le style Duck Hunt. Operation Wolf, on se rapproche du thme, mais ne voyait pas notre hros. Dans ce jeu, on le voit (de dos)... Et en plus, on pouvait jouer  2.

On y est presque.

----------


## nnovic

Dynamite Duke?

----------


## killian68

Je pencherai pour Kabal

----------


## zecreator

Pas Dynamite Duke ?

Mais il s'agit bien de Cabal ! Bravo killian68...

----------


## killian68

Bon, je ne crois pas que cela ait dj t propos. Assez facile je pense

----------


## nnovic

The Humans ?

----------


## killian68

> The Humans ?


Non, si tu parles du "The Human" de 1992 c'est bien avant et c'est un tout autre genre de jeu.

----------


## zecreator

a ressemble  Antiriad, sur C64 ou CPC.

----------


## killian68

> a ressemble  Antiriad, sur C64 ou CPC.


Bingo.... J'avais bien annonc qu'il tait facile  ::): 

GG zecreator (ici c'est la version C64)

Le nom complet c'tait "L'armure sacre d'Antiriad" et la musique d'ouverture est une tuerie sur cette bonne vieille SID chip

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu excellent  l'poque.
Je prpare la suite.

----------


## zecreator

J'ai parcouru la liste des jeux proposs 5 fois. Je ne l'ai pas cru de mes yeux. Personne ne l'a propos. Incroyable ! lol

C'est cadeau. Je pense que a va aller trs vite lol

----------


## killian68

Missile command

----------


## zecreator

> Missile command


Non.

----------


## Alvaten

Space Invader ?

----------


## zecreator

Haaaa tout de mme ! Ici la version VCS 2600.


Bon, fallait vraiment qu'il soit dans la liste. Bravo Alvaten !

----------


## killian68

Rhaaa voui, la version VCS2600 ici.
J'ai t enduit avec de l'erreur par les pattes qui ressemblaient aux tranes des missiles...

----------


## Alvaten

Allez hop la suite

----------


## Scriuiw

> Allez hop la suite


California Games ?

----------


## Alvaten

> California Games ?


Non, ce n'est pas un jeu  mini-jeux

----------


## nnovic

est-ce que c'est un rpg ?

----------


## Alvaten

il y a une composante RPG oui

----------


## Scriuiw

Un jeu SNES
Chrono trigger ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non, c'est bien plus rcent

----------


## nnovic

Un zelda ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Fantasy Life ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Pokemon Diamant / Perle sur Nintendo DS ?

----------


## Glutinus

C'est sur console portable ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Un zelda ?


Non




> Fantasy Life ?


Non




> Pokemon Diamant / Perle sur Nintendo DS ?


Non, ni un autre Pokemon




> C'est sur console portable ?


Oui

----------


## LittleWhite

Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga ? (celui sur GBA)

----------


## Alvaten

> Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga ? (celui sur GBA)


Non, ni aucun autre de la srie

Nouvel indice

----------


## Alvaten

Mon jeu n'a pas l'air de vous inspirer. Nouvelle indice en image

----------


## micka132

tu fais des zoom? Parcequ'on dirait pas la meme rsolution sur les 2 images.

----------


## nnovic

Harvest Moon ? Animal Crossing ?

----------


## Alvaten

> tu fais des zoom? Parcequ'on dirait pas la meme rsolution sur les 2 images.


Oui, enfin j'ai rduit de 50% l'image "hiver". Les images viennent du site officiel de l'diteur. Sur la console on est surement plus proche de la premire que la seconde ou les pixels me semble un peu gros. 




> Harvest Moon ? Animal Crossing ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre

----------


## Alvaten

Je suis loin tout le week end. Petit indice pour ceux qui participerai en dehors du boulot  ::aie:: 

Le jeu mystre n'est sorti que sur une seule plateforme

----------


## Glutinus

Vu les gros indices, le bonhomme et l'oiseau, je pense que ceux qui auront jou auraient tout de suite trouv...

----------


## LittleWhite

Cela me dit quelque chose, j'ai du le voir quelque part, mais impossible pour moi de retrouver  ::aie:: .

----------


## Alvaten

> Vu les gros indices, le bonhomme et l'oiseau, je pense que ceux qui auront jou auraient tout de suite trouv...


Je pense aussi. Pourtant c'est vraiment pas un obscure titre trouv dans les fins fond du web  ::):

----------


## getz85

Un shining soul?

----------


## Alvaten

> Un shining soul?


Non pas du tout. 

Indice de dbut de semaine : c'est bien un jeu sur une console Nintendo !

----------


## Alvaten

Bon un bon gros indice

----------


## getz85

Golf Story!

----------


## Alvaten

Ah enfin ! Tout  fait, un trs bon petit jeu sur Switch que je conseil pour les possesseurs de la console (mais visiblement ils ne sont pas nombreux  ::aie:: ). Il vaut trs largement ses 15. Par contre il est tout en anglais.

----------


## LittleWhite

Et bah, je ne connaissais pas du tout  ::D:

----------


## getz85

J'ai lu le test sur CanardPC il y a quelque jours, sinon j'aurais jamais eu vent de ce jeu ^^

Sinon, a fait un moment que Joel n'a pas mis  jour la liste des jeux... Il faudrait peut-tre prendre le relais  :;): 

(Ou trouver quelque chose de plus collaboratif pour pas que le boulot soit fait par une seule personne)

La suite!

----------


## getz85

Tout le monde est en vacances? Ou peut-tre que juste un lment d'interface a ne parle pas assez  ::aie:: 

Une autre portion d'une autre image:

----------


## nnovic

C'est un jeu d'action ?

----------


## getz85

> C'est un jeu d'action ?


Oui, un jeu d'action/aventure

----------


## Alvaten

> Sinon, a fait un moment que Joel n'a pas mis  jour la liste des jeux... Il faudrait peut-tre prendre le relais 
> 
> (Ou trouver quelque chose de plus collaboratif pour pas que le boulot soit fait par une seule personne)


Je vais contacter Jol pour qu'il nous fournisse la "source" de son message. Je veux bien faire une mise  jour mais j'ai pas envie de repartir de 0  ::): 

Sinon, est-ce que le jeu est un post-apo ?

----------


## getz85

> Je vais contacter Jol pour qu'il nous fournisse la "source" de son message. Je veux bien faire une mise  jour mais j'ai pas envie de repartir de 0


On peut peut-tre mettre la source dans un repo github (ou autre), o on pourrait mettre les principaux participants en collaborateur? Cela viterait qu'une seule personne ait  s'en occuper! Et on aurait un url fixe pour accder  la liste  ::):  




> Sinon, est-ce que le jeu est un post-apo ?


Pas vraiment, plutt une dystopie.

----------


## BenoitM

> On peut peut-tre mettre la source dans un repo github (ou autre), o on pourrait mettre les principaux participants en collaborateur? Cela viterait qu'une seule personne ait  s'en occuper! Et on aurait un url fixe pour accder  la liste  
> 
> 
> Pas vraiment, plutt une dystopie.


BioShock?

----------


## Mdinoc

Un jeu dont des images/textures contiennent du texte franais, a ne doit pourtant pas courir les rues. Hum...

----------


## getz85

> BioShock?


Non!




> Un jeu dont des images/textures contiennent du texte franais, a ne doit pourtant pas courir les rues. Hum...


En effet...  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

Grce  l'indice d'avant : Remember me.

----------


## micka132

The last of us?

----------


## getz85

> Grce  l'indice d'avant : Remember me.


Oui c'est bien a!

----------


## getz85

J'ai cr un repo Github pour la liste des jeux: 

https://github.com/Getz85/dvp-identification-game

Le dernier post de Jol est tel quel dans le fichiers scores.txt, il est donc copiable/collable dans un post.

Si vous souhaitez participer  la mise  jour des rsultats, envoyez vos identifiants Github ou adresse mail  :;): 
Sinon il reste la possibilit de faire un pull request.

Peut-tre  l'avenir il faudrait le formatter dans un fichier .md?

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai eu Jol en MP. On va voir ce qu'il peut nous fournir. Il a perdu son SSD et et sous l'eau en ce moment. 

Je me propose pour faire une mise  jour ce soir. Je tenverrai mon mail par MP. Le fichier txt me suffit perso.

----------


## getz85

> J'ai eu Jol en MP. On va voir ce qu'il peut nous fournir. Il a perdu son SSD et et sous l'eau en ce moment. 
> 
> Je me propose pour faire une mise  jour ce soir. Je tenverrai mon mail par MP. Le fichier txt me suffit perso.


J'ai pu prendre la source du message, en faisant un "rpondre avec citation" sur son dernier message  :;): 

Ok parfait pour la mj, merci!  ::):

----------


## joel.drigo

> J'ai pu prendre la source du message, en faisant un "rpondre avec citation" sur son dernier message


C'est ce que j'allais te rpondre  ton MP en te fillant le lien (base  partir de laquelle reprendre les jeux)  ::P: 
Encore dsol pour le manque de suivi ::?:

----------


## Alvaten

Je me demandais comment tu avais fais justement. Je n'y aurai pas pens.

De quand date le dernier recensement dailleurs ? Je repartirai de l.

Edit: super merci. Encore une fois pas de soucis, c'tait dj sympa de ta part de faire le suivi  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

En fait, c'tait l'indice "France" qui m'a fait pens au jeu avant mme que je regarde l'image.
Remember Me a prouv que les Franais savent faire des ovnis cross-over de nombreux styles : une belle histoire, de trs beaux dcors, un gameplay vari (quoique je trouve que a fait un peu trop "couloir" des fois), un systme de combat original, et des squences assez drle notamment celle o tu rordonnes les souvenirs des autres (un peu comme Life is strange). Et videmment, quitte  avoir une hrone bien gaule, autant sur la jaquette du jeu la mettre de dos pour mettre en valeur ses fesses.

Prochaine image, dommage, j'en avais trouv une fun mais on trouve immdiatement dans google images... Du coup ce sera un autre extrait de l'image. Donc voici :

----------


## Hizin

Et un vritable dsastre selon l'un des auteurs de son univers, Alain Damasio, plus connu pour son livre "La Horde du Contrevent".
Je savais bien qu'elle me disait un truc, cette image...

EDIT : Et la cuve de la suivante me dit un truc aussi... Zurth !

----------


## Glutinus

Qu'il termine d'abord son nouveau roman qu'on attend depuis 10 ans avant de critiquer mwahahaha  ::evil::

----------


## Alvaten

J'espre ne pas m'tre plant, j'ai les yeux qui se croisent  ::aie:: 

Nombre de joueurs au palmars  : 51
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 680






1er - *joel.drigo :* 125 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 2, 650-Steel Division: Normandy 44, 653-Harlequin, 659-Lucky Dime Caper, 653-Night Hunter2e - *Zirak :* 60 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts, 673-Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia3e - *Alvaten :* 56 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 2020, 640-Henry Hatsworth, 644-Switchblade II, 647-Microprose Golf, 678-Space Invader4e - *Hizin :* 39 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless, 672-Rule of Rose5e - *wax78 :* 34 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome, 641-The Battle for Wesnoth, 670-Xenonauts, 674-Monaco : What's yours is mine, 675-Brutal Sports Football6e - *Scriuiw :* 31 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+, 648-Space Crusade, 651-James Pond 2: Codename RoboCod656-Wings of death, 664-Rocksmith, 666-Wings7e - *LittleWhite :* 30 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata, 643-No Man's Sky, 646-BlazBlue8e - *Mdinoc :* 26 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II, 661-F-Zero9e - *getz85 :* 25 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster, 645-Toy Story 2, 654-Onechanbara, 660-Viewtiful Joe, 654-Let it die, 662-Ninety-Nine Nights, 679-Golf Story10e - *Rayek :* 22 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares, 642-SPINTIRES, 655-Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice, 671-Gauntlet11e - *dragonfly :* 21 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager, 656-Colony Wars III Red Sun12e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 15 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol, 652-Robocop 3, 652-Hellico, 665-STUN Runner, 667-Tintin sur la Lune, 676-The Dark Eye, 668-Antiriad15e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA16e ex aequo - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e ex aequo - *Glutinus :* 11 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor, 638-GemCraft : Chasing Shadows, 680-Remember me17e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 217e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner20e - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends21e ex aequo - *Plava :* 8 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, 637-The 7th Guest, 639-Le Manoir de Mortevielle24e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 5 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter, 658-aztec adventure26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia32e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 3 jeux
636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'or, 649-Megarace 2, 664-BloodRayne36e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 336e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand36e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain36e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit36e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 2 jeux
613-Beholder, 669-War Thunder36e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 2 jeux
631-2Dark668-Sabre Team41e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars41e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur41e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush41e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell41e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock41e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 241e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully41e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess41e ex aequo - *killian68* : 1 jeu677-CabalRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia, Realms of the haunting[/color]
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## Rayek

Je suis ex aequo avec moi mme ^^




> 10e ex aequo - Rayek : 22 jeux

----------


## Alvaten

Bien vu. C'est corrig !

Sinon, est-ce que le jeu mystre est un jeu GBA ?

----------


## Glutinus

Il n'y a pas de version GBA.

----------


## LittleWhite

Moi, je pensais  la mega drive.

----------


## nnovic

du coup je vote pour un jeu super nintendo...

Y'en a bien un de nous qui va taper juste!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## dragonfly

Hello,

pour la liste des jeux, y'a juste une petite coquille sur mon score , une balise URL est mal ferm (ULR au lieu de URL), du coup on voit le lien entier dans la liste.

----------


## Alvaten

Merci c'est corrig, je comprend pourquoi Jol avais fait un soft pour grer les scores ^^

Sinon, est-ce que je jeu mystre est un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## Glutinus

C'est un jeu SNES et uniquement SNES.
Ce n'est pas un jeu de plate-formes.

----------


## Hizin

Un Megaman ?

----------


## Glutinus

Nonpe !
Hihi, je disais que ce n'tait pas un jeu de plate-formes...
Fait anecdotique, je n'ai jamais jou  un Megaman jusqu' il y a deux jours sur la SNES classic... oui oui j'ai dpens 90 euros alors que j'avais dj les jeux en ROM sur mulateur, mais quel plaisir de palper de nouveau une manette de SNES. Ma vieille SNES fonctionne toujours, mais je n'ai que quelques jeux dans la liste (genre mario kart, world, zelda, secret of mana et a devrait tre tout).

----------


## Alvaten

Je n'ai pas russit  en obtenir une perso  ::(: 

Le jeu n'est jamais sorti sur une autre console mais est-ce qu'il aurai eu des suites sur une autre console ou c'est un jeu unique ?

----------


## Glutinus

Bah j'avais abandonn l'ide sans prcommander, mais je suis pass  la Fnac des Ternes  Paris pour retirer des places de concert, je suis pass dans les tages vu qu'il y avait personne pour chercher un livre et j'ai vu deux pyramides. J'ai longuement hsit, c'est--dire environ 2 minutes et j'en ai chope une  ::): 
Ca me fait trop bizarre de rejouter  Contra / Probotector sur une vraie manette.

Le jeu mystre est un jeu unique  ::):

----------


## Rayek

> Je n'ai pas russit  en obtenir une perso 
> 
> Le jeu n'est jamais sorti sur une autre console mais est-ce qu'il aurai eu des suites sur une autre console ou c'est un jeu unique ?


Hier aprs midi j'en ai vu dans le carrefour pas loin de chez moi (84.90), il devait en avoir 4 ou 5, a m'a tonn car j'avais eu du bol d'avoir la mienne en prcommande sur Micromania

----------


## nnovic

Ok, donc on cherche un jeu exclu sur SNES...

Terranigma ?

----------


## zecreator

Je dirai Chrono Trigger ?

Edit :
Pardon, il a dj t cit dans la liste des jeux.

----------


## zecreator

Merci d'avoir externalis la liste des jeux dj proposs.
C'tait un peu galre pour moi de la retrouver dans le forum.

1000 mercis.  :;): 

P.S. : Le lien pour ceux qui auraient rats
https://github.com/Getz85/dvp-identification-game

A vos favoris les gamers !

----------


## Glutinus

Hello,

Nonpe, pas Terranigma.
Nonpe, pas Chrono Trigger (mme si je l'avoue, j'ai plus ou moins fait exprs, il y a des choses qui font penser  CT).

D'ailleurs, j'avais prpar une autre image :



Je serai en congs lundi et mardi, mais de chez moi je tcherai de penser  venir pendant ce long week-end checker les rponses.

----------


## LittleWhite

Sword of Mana ?

----------


## zecreator

Un RPG donc ?

----------


## Glutinus

Un RPG, pas Sword of Mana.

----------


## Glutinus

Je vois que mon jeu n'inspire pas les masses.
Hmm, quelques indices :
- Pas sorti en France.
- A de fortes similitudes avec Pokmon.

----------


## zecreator

Soit doit tre du Digimon lol

----------


## Alvaten

Un des FF de la snes ?

----------


## killian68

FF6 (au japon) et FF3 ailleur sur SNES

----------


## Glutinus

> Soit doit tre du Digimon lol


D'aprs Wikipedia, Digimon a t cr en 1997... les derniers jeux de SNES doivent dater de 1996  ::mouarf:: 




> Un des FF de la snes ?





> FF6 (au japon) et FF3 ailleur sur SNES


Ca m'tonnerait franchement qu'on n'ait pas jou de Final Fantasy... non ce n'est pas un FF, surtout que j'ai dit que le jeu mystre n'tait que sur SNES.
Indice : bien que publi par Enix, ce jeu a t dvelopp par un diteur qui a dj fait dans le RPG sur SNES.

----------


## nnovic

Wonder Project J ?

----------


## getz85

Robotrek?

----------


## Alvaten

The 7th Saga ?

----------


## Rayek

Paladins quest ?

----------


## Glutinus

> Wonder Project J ?


J'avais oubli ce jeu ! Il tait bien...




> Robotrek?


Oui  ::): 




> The 7th Saga ?


J'avais oubli ce jeu galement... mais pour de meilleures raisons, je crois  ::aie:: 




> Paladins quest ?


Nope  ::(: 


Bon c'est bien Robotrek, comme dans Pokmon le personnage principal ne combat pas de lui-mme mais peut crer et customiser des robots. Je pense que Robot + RPG + SNES et vous aurez trouv rapidement  ::): 
Voil la petite image (wink) que je voulais poster mais on trouve tout de suite avec Google images.

----------


## getz85

\o/

Je met la suite demain matin!

----------


## getz85

La suite comme promis:

----------


## Charvalos

Cuphead ?

----------


## getz85

Il aura pas fait long feu hahaha!

----------


## getz85

Nombre de joueurs au palmars  : 51
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 682






1er - *joel.drigo :* 125 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 2, 650-Steel Division: Normandy 44, 653-Harlequin, 659-Lucky Dime Caper, 653-Night Hunter2e - *Zirak :* 60 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts, 673-Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia3e - *Alvaten :* 56 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 2020, 640-Henry Hatsworth, 644-Switchblade II, 647-Microprose Golf, 678-Space Invader4e - *Hizin :* 39 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless, 672-Rule of Rose5e - *wax78 :* 34 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome, 641-The Battle for Wesnoth, 670-Xenonauts, 674-Monaco : What's yours is mine, 675-Brutal Sports Football6e - *Scriuiw :* 31 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+, 648-Space Crusade, 651-James Pond 2: Codename RoboCod656-Wings of death, 664-Rocksmith, 666-Wings7e - *LittleWhite :* 30 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata, 643-No Man's Sky, 646-BlazBlue8e ex aequo - *Mdinoc :* 26 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II, 661-F-Zero8e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 26 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster, 645-Toy Story 2, 654-Onechanbara, 660-Viewtiful Joe, 654-Let it die, 662-Ninety-Nine Nights, 679-Golf Story, 681-Robotrek10e - *Rayek :* 22 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares, 642-SPINTIRES, 655-Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice, 671-Gauntlet11e - *dragonfly :* 21 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager, 656-Colony Wars III Red Sun12e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 15 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol, 652-Robocop 3, 652-Hellico, 665-STUN Runner, 667-Tintin sur la Lune, 676-The Dark Eye, 668-Antiriad15e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA16e ex aequo - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e ex aequo - *Glutinus :* 11 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor, 638-GemCraft : Chasing Shadows, 680-Remember me17e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 217e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 10 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner20e - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends21e ex aequo - *Plava :* 8 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, 637-The 7th Guest, 639-Le Manoir de Mortevielle24e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 5 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter, 658-aztec adventure26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia32e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 3 jeux
636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'or, 649-Megarace 2, 664-BloodRayne32e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 3 jeux
613-Beholder, 669-War Thunder, 682-Cuphead38e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 338e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand38e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain38e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit38e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 2 jeux
631-2Dark668-Sabre Team43e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars43e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur43e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush43e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell43e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock43e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 243e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully43e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess43e ex aequo - *killian68* : 1 jeu677-CabalRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia, Realms of the haunting[/color]
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.

----------


## Loceka

Pourquoi je suis 42e ex-aequo tout seul ?  ::koi:: 



> 38e - GPPro : 2 jeux
> 38e ex aequo - Illight : 2 jeux
> 38e ex aequo - EkrazNeophite : 2 jeux
> 38e ex aequo - el_slapper : 2 jeux
> *42e ex aequo - Loceka : 2 jeux*
> 43e - Captain_JS : 1 jeu

----------


## getz85

> Pourquoi je suis 42e ex-aequo tout seul ?


C'est une bourde c'est pas facile  maintenir ce truc ^^ 

Joel, tu pourrais pas nous refiler ton soft?  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> C'est une bourde c'est pas facile  maintenir ce truc ^^


Merci de faire des campagnes de tests automatiques unitaires dans les plus bref dlais.

----------


## getz85

> Merci de faire des campagnes de tests automatiques unitaires dans les plus bref dlais.


Ha dsol mais on n'a pas le budget, les dlais sont serrs, tu comprends...

----------


## el_slapper

> Merci de faire des campagnes de tests automatiques unitaires dans les plus bref dlais.


mmmmh, c'est parceque c'est moi qui suis ex-aequo avec toi et que c'est mon mtier???  ::ptdr::

----------


## Loceka

> mmmmh, c'est parceque c'est moi qui suis ex-aequo avec toi et que c'est mon mtier???


C'est plus ou moins notre mtier  tous (quand on a le temps, le budget, l'envie et qu'on y pense  ::oops:: )

----------


## Glutinus

Charvalos, suite ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Joel, tu pourrais pas nous refiler ton soft?


Justement, il a perdu la dernire version avec son SSD. Il y a une copie qui date un peu qu'il a propos de fournir (en Java). Faudrai voir avec lui par MP

----------


## Charvalos

V'l la suite !

----------


## Alvaten

Ca resemble  un 4x ou un jeu de stratgie. Sur PC ?

----------


## Charvalos

Oui, c'est sr PC et c'est bien un 4X.

----------


## Alvaten

Empire ?

----------


## Charvalos

Nop.

----------


## BenoitM

Elemental: War of Magic?

----------


## Charvalos

Non plus

----------


## halaster08

age of wonders?

----------


## Charvalos

C'est bien un Age of Wonders mais comme il en existe plusieurs ditions, je ne sais pas s'il faut prciser ?

----------


## halaster08

Vu les graphisme je ne pense pas que ce soit le 3, si a avait t le 1 (c'tait a celui que je pensais en vrai) je pense que tu n'aurais pas pos la question, je dirais donc age of wonders 2

----------


## Charvalos

Non, ce n'est pas le 2.  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

Le 1 alors, sinon a veux dire que le trois est bien moche ou que l'image que tu as mis n'est pas de bonne qualit

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est bien un Age of Wonders mais comme il en existe plusieurs ditions, je ne sais pas s'il faut prciser ?


C'est  la discretion de celui qui propose. En principe pas besoin sauf si les ditions sont trs diffrentes les unes des autres, genre proposer juste "Super Mario" ou "Final Fantasy" c'est un peu lger.

----------


## Charvalos

> Le 1 alors, sinon a veux dire que le trois est bien moche ou que l'image que tu as mis n'est pas de bonne qualit


Non, ce n'est pas le 1. ^^

----------


## halaster08

Bon bah il reste que le trois, a moins qu'il n'y ait un pisode 0 que je n'ai pas connu

----------


## Charvalos

C'est bien le 3.

----------


## halaster08

L'image complte fait beaucoup plus nette que l'extrait que tu avais donn au dbut.
Je posterais la suite ce soir normalement.

----------


## halaster08

Je n'arrive pas trouver une image correcte que google image ne repre pas de suite, prire donc de ne pas l'utiliser

la photo:

----------


## wax78

GTA 1 ? :p

----------


## halaster08

Effectivement, je pensais pas que ce serait si facile avec juste une random voiture.

----------


## micka132

> Effectivement, je pensais pas que ce serait si facile avec juste une random voiture.


Y en avait pas non plus normment dans le 1 ! Il manque juste la traine de sang des manifestants  ::ptdr::

----------


## Scriuiw

Trop emblmatique ce jeu pour ne pas tre dcouvert rapidement !

----------


## halaster08

> Y en avait pas non plus normment dans le 1 ! Il manque juste la traine de sang des manifestants


J'avoue que je m'en souvient pas bien du 1, j'ai bien en tte l'image du taxi et d'un bagnole de course, celle que j'ai mise me disait rien.
Le sang c'tait pour plus tard, a me paraissait trop facile ds la premire image, en mettant juste une voiture j'avais espr que vous cherchiez plus vers un jeu de course, je me suis bien plant.

----------


## LittleWhite

GTA 2 ?
Fail, j'avais pas vu le changement de page.

----------


## Glutinus

wax78, la suite ?

----------


## wax78

Oups je vous avais oubli...

----------


## nnovic

Ah a n'a pas l'air jeune, a... C'est un jeu de stratgie ?

----------


## Mdinoc

a, a me fait vraiment penser  un bon vieux Sim City...

----------


## LittleWhite

Pareil, j'ai pens au premier Sim City, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas ici.

----------


## Scriuiw

Sim Life je dirais plutt !
 :;):

----------


## el_slapper

j'allais dire Tobruk 1942, mais en fait non, a n'est pas du mode 0 de CPC.

----------


## nnovic

Je propose SimAnt !

----------


## LittleWhite

Je me suis dit SimAnt (grce  SimLife) mais dans la prsentation du joueur du grenier, je ne me rappelais pas de ce systme de carte.

----------


## Alvaten

Civilization ? (le premier)

----------


## wax78

> Sim Life je dirais plutt !


Gagn.

----------


## Scriuiw

::mrgreen:: 

La suite

----------


## halaster08

Black & White ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non et dj jou il me semble

----------


## Scriuiw

Pas de motivation aujourd'hui !
Une autre image :

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce que le pointeur sur la capture est un indice ou juste une artefact involontaire lors de la capture ?

----------


## getz85

Un jeu en rapport avec le seigneur des anneaux?

----------


## Scriuiw

Le pointeur n'aurait pas d tre l, dsol !
Aucun lien direct avec le seigneur des anneaux, mais il s'agit d'un monde fantastique tout de mme

----------


## Alvaten

Spellforce ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Le jeu est un peu plus ancien que cela

----------


## Alvaten

Gothic ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Non plus !

----------


## Rayek

Drakhan ?

----------


## getz85

> Drakhan ?


On dirait bien qu'on a un gagnant (enfin Drakan sans h :p) parce que d'aprs les screen que je vois de ce jeu (dont j'ai jamais entendu parler) des trolls en kilt a se voit pas partout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Scriuiw

Bien jou, il s'agit bien de Drakan
 ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Roh putain, c'est vrai que j'ai jou  a  un moment @_@

----------


## Scriuiw

C'tait un jeu plutt bien fait avec un bon gros brouillard de guerre pour limiter l'affichage lorsque l'on chevauchait son dragon !
 ::lol::

----------


## Rayek

La suite (avec du retard)

----------


## Charvalos

Ce n'est quand mme pas WoW ?  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

warcraft 3?

edit: pour mon vdd qui m'as devanc de quelques secondes, je trouve que le btiment est trop carr pour wow, et trop "beau" pour ce que je souvient de warcraft 1 et 2.

----------


## Rayek

> Ce n'est quand mme pas WoW ?


Non




> warcraft 3?
> 
> edit: pour mon vdd qui m'as devanc de quelques secondes, je trouve que le btiment est trop carr pour wow, et trop "beau" pour ce que je souvient de warcraft 1 et 2.


Et ... non plus ^^

----------


## LittleWhite

Dungeons ?

----------


## Rayek

> Dungeons ?


Oui, le 2

----------


## LittleWhite

Cool, je vous publierai un truc.
Il avait t gratuit sur Humble Bundle rcemment. Un mlange de Dungeon Keeper (construction d'un donjon) et de Warcraft (STR).

----------


## Rayek

> Cool, je vous publierai un truc.
> Il avait t gratuit sur Humble Bundle rcemment. Un mlange de Dungeon Keeper (construction d'un donjon) et de Warcraft (STR).


Tout  fait avec le mme style d'humour que DK ^^

----------


## getz85

> Cool, je vous publierai un truc.
> Il avait t gratuit sur Humble Bundle rcemment. Un mlange de Dungeon Keeper (construction d'un donjon) et de Warcraft (STR).


En parlant de jeu gratuit sur Humble Bundle, Killer is Dead y est offert jusqu' demain!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/k...htmare-edition

----------


## Hizin

Et il est plutt sympa, comme jeu.
Trs atypique, avec une identit graphique trs prsente et intressante.

----------


## LittleWhite

Voici la nouvelle image  ::): 
(Il n'y a pas d'altrations de couleurs, ni de quoi que ce soit). 
Je pense que c'est facile

----------


## halaster08

> Je pense que c'est facile


Vu le nombre de propositions, je pense que tu te trompes  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Ca peut tre beaucoup de chose. Un vieux Mario ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Nop, pas de Mario. Pour moi, il n'y avait pas de "jaune" de la sorte, dans Mario.
Peu de propositions, mais c'tait le weekend  ::aie:: .

----------


## halaster08

> Peu de propositions, mais c'tait le weekend .


Le lundi c'est encore le weekend ?
Moi tout ce que l'image m'voque c'est un test de Rorschach color, mais je doute que ce soit considr comme un jeu.

Un autre indice?

----------


## Alvaten

> Moi tout ce que l'image m'voque c'est un test de Rorschach color, mais je doute que ce soit considr comme un jeu.


Moi je vois bien un nuage. Les ton jaunes me faisait penser  un niveau dans le desert.

----------


## BenoitM

Dragon ball ?


Bon peut-tre que l'lment de dcor est vocateur mais bon, pour moi c'est difficile de faire des propositions quand on ne sait mme pas identifier le style de jeux.

----------


## nnovic

Dj, est-ce-que c'est bien un jeu NES ?

----------


## Hizin

Luftrauser ?

----------


## LittleWhite

> Luftrauser ?


Oui  ::):  Bien jou !
Dsol, je ne pensais pas que cela allait tre si dur, mais si on connait pas le jeu, j'imagine que c'est dur  ::P:

----------


## Hizin

Pas jou, mais la patte graphique est reconnaissable, je trouve  ::): 

Bon, bon, bon...
Le suivant...

----------


## Mdinoc

Pikmin?

----------


## Hizin

Non.
Plus vieux  ::):

----------


## nnovic

Donkey Kong country ?

----------


## getz85

> Donkey Kong country ?


C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire ^^

----------


## Hizin

J'tais absolument sr et certains que mme en montrant un bout de feuillage, a allait partir (faut dire, mme Google Image retrouve le jeu avec les feuillages).

Vous me faites plaisir !  ::D: 

Yep, c'est bien Donkey Kong Country, premier du nom, sur Super-Famicom !

----------


## nnovic

Un super jeu, ce Donkey Kong Country, de trs bons souvenirs !

Proposition suivante :

----------


## Alvaten

Un jeu de combat spacial ? Wing Commander ?

----------


## zecreator

Un casse-brique amlior ?

----------


## nnovic

Alors:
- combat spatial : pas loin, mais pas tout  fait
- du coup, wing commander: non
- casse brique : non plus

----------


## BenoitM

Un shoot them up?
Descent ?

----------


## nnovic

C'est effectivement un shoot'em up, mais pas Descent.

----------


## micka132

> C'est effectivement un shoot'em up, mais pas Descent.


S'il est indcent c'est un truc Japonais, genre hentai  ::pastaper::

----------


## getz85

Rez?

----------


## nnovic

> Rez?


C'est gagn !

Voici l'image complte:



Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas du tout :
https://youtu.be/YZL4Cbt-knk

----------


## getz85

Next:

----------


## BenoitM

un des assassin creed?

----------


## Alvaten

C'est un membre du KKK ?

----------


## nnovic

Ca me fait penser  "Plumbers Don't Wear Ties"...

----------


## killian68

Est-ce un jeu FMV ?

----------


## getz85

> un des assassin creed?


Non pas cette srie.




> C'est un membre du KKK ?


C'est une possibilit :p 




> Ca me fait penser  "Plumbers Don't Wear Ties"...


Haha absolument pas!




> Est-ce un jeu FMV ?


Pas du tout!

----------


## getz85

Un peu plus de dtail, c'est vrai que le premier screen faisait un peu FMV  ::mouarf:: 
Il ne devrait plus y avoir de confusion maintenant  :;):

----------


## micka132

Payday?

----------


## getz85

> Payday?


Non, mais on se rapproche (un peu) sur le type de jeu

----------


## Hizin

Le dernier Wolfenstein qui vient de sortir.
Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus

----------


## Alvaten

Farcry 5 ?

----------


## getz85

> Le dernier Wolfenstein qui vient de sortir.
> Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus


Tout  fait!

----------


## getz85

* ding dong*

Hizin est demand  l'accueil afin de faire une nouvelle proposition de jeu.

Merci!

----------


## Hizin

Merci ! >_<'''''

M'tonnerai qu'il fasse long feu.

----------


## BenoitM

Syberia (3)?

----------


## Hizin

Je ne suis pas du  ::): 

Oui. Syberia premier du nom.

----------


## nnovic

Mme pas eu le  temps de jouer !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui. Syberia premier du nom.


Je ne me rappelais pas de cette image donc je pensais que c'tait le 3 vu que je n'y ai pas jou mais l'univers graphique est facilement reconnaissable

Pour la suite climat un peu plus chaud  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Une cinmatique de Pharaon (le jeu de stratgie ressemblant  Caesar 3, mais en Egypte) ?

----------


## getz85

Assassin's Creed Origins?

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai pas os, j'ai pens que c'tait trop gros.

----------


## Alvaten

Ancient Wars: Sparta ?

----------


## nnovic

Serious sam ?

----------


## micka132

> Serious sam ?


C'est  ce que j'allais dire!

----------


## el_slapper

a me rappelle vaguement une cinmatique de CIV3, mais pas sur du tout.

----------


## BenoitM

Mode runionite aigu dsol pour le manque de ractivit, mais bravo nnovic  c'tait bien Serious Sam

----------


## nnovic

c'tait trop bien ce jeu !  ::love:: 

Restons dans le thme (ou pas) avec la suite:

----------


## LittleWhite

System Shock ?

----------


## nnovic

Non, ce n'est pas System Shock.

----------


## BenoitM

un shoot'em up?

----------


## getz85

Axiom Verge?

----------


## nnovic

Ce n'est pas un shoot'em up.

Et ce n'est pas Axiom Verge; le jeu mystre n'a pas juste _l'air_ vieux, il _est_ vieux !

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## nnovic

Non, mais on y rencontre quand mme des situations o l'on peut perdre en faisant un faux pas. 

Un extrait d'une autre squence du jeu (une vraie galre, je suis traumatis  vie!) :

----------


## Scriuiw

Jeu Amiga ?

----------


## nnovic

> Jeu Amiga ?


Oui, entre autres...

----------


## Scriuiw

Heimdall ?

----------


## nnovic

Non plus! Mais le jeu mystre est sorti l'anne suivante...

----------


## Scriuiw

Arf, 1992 c'est un peu l'ge d'or de l'Amiga avec des centaines de sorties !!!
Un autre indice  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## nnovic

Voici un autre indice:

----------


## Alvaten

c'est un point & click ?

----------


## nnovic

> c'est un point & click ?


Oui !  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

421?

----------


## Scriuiw

Indiana Jones ?

----------


## Alvaten

Je viens de me faire un liste des point & click sorti sur amiga en 93 ... rien ne colle

----------


## nnovic

421? --> non
Indiana Jones ? --> non plus

@Alvaten: la date de sortie est 1992!   :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Zut, n'a tu pourtant pas dit l'anne d'aprs Heimdall ? Wikipedia me dit 92 pour ce dernier

Du coups Bargon Attack ?

----------


## nnovic

> Zut, n'a tu pourtant pas dit l'anne d'aprs Heimdall ? Wikipedia me dit 92 pour ce dernier


Toutes mes excuses, je n'avais pas fait attention: Heimdall est effectivement sorti en 92 sur PC et Atari, mais en 91 sur Amiga...
Du coup je confirme  nouveau: l'anne de sortie du jeu mystre est bien 1992, sur toutes les plateformes.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bien vu Alvaten. Le jeu semble djant.

----------


## nnovic

> Du coups Bargon Attack ?


Bonne rponse !

----------


## LittleWhite

Vous pouvez nous en parler un peu (du jeu), s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Skyxia

Ne serait-ce pas Waxworks ?  :8O: 

Edit : Vous avez trouv le temps que je cherche et rponde, bravo dommage j'ai eu faux  ::mouarf::

----------


## nnovic

> Vous pouvez nous en parler un peu (du jeu), s'il vous plait ?


Certainement!
Bargon Attack est essentiellement un point'n click, cr par la socit Coktel Vision. 
C'est un jeu qui met la patience  rude preuve avec, en alternance:
- de la chasse au pixel
- du try and die
- des scnes o le timing est primordial
- des solutions pas toujours logiques ( la "Inca", de la mme compagnie)

Le pitch: le hros dcouvre que des extra-terrestres de la plante Bargon ont commenc  envahir discrtement la Terre, en se dguisant en humains. Au cours de son enqute, il sera conduit  se tlporter sur la plante Bargon pour stopper l'invasion, avec l'aide de bargoniens dissidents.

Le jeu a pour cadre principal la ville de Paris, puis la plante Bargon. Les graphismes sont dtaills et colors, avec quelques images digitalises qui taient trs impressionnantes (car trs rares)  l'poque de sa sortie. La narration m'avait vraiment tenu en haleine, et en mme temps la difficult de certaines squences a failli me faire jeter l'ponge plus d'une fois. 

La page anglaise de Wikipdia donne quelques infos intressantes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bargon_Attack

----------


## zecreator

Bargon Attack, j'ai ador ce jeu. Merci de l'avoir propos. Tiens allez, DosBox et je vais me le refaire  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

La suite

----------


## getz85

Titan souls?

----------


## Alvaten

Non, mais le jeu mystre est du mme type de jeu.

----------


## LittleWhite

Hyper Light Drifter ?

----------


## Alvaten

Non plus

----------


## Hizin

Moon hunters ?

----------


## LittleWhite

::mur::  a fait une heure que je cherche ce jeu avec "moon" et qu'aucun moteur de recherche ne me l'a sorti  ::mur::

----------


## Alvaten

... et bien c'est une heure dans le vide de toute faon car ce n'est pas Moon hunters  :;): 

Le jeu mystre est dispo sur les mmes plateformes que Moon hunters ... et mme d'autres !

Edit : Noooon, le jeu mystre  dj t jou, ca fait un moment que je voulais le faire jouer j'tait persuad d'avoir checker la liste ...  ::calim2::  dsol

Nouveau jeu mystre  ::|:

----------


## LittleWhite

Et quel tait le jeu mystre dj jou ?
Sinon, l je propose Bayonetta ...  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle un peu les combats de la srie Golden Sun.

----------


## Alvaten

Le jeu de base tait The Binding of Isaac (j'ai pris un niveau de la cathdrale).

Ce n'est pas Bayonetta




> a me rappelle un peu les combats de la srie Golden Sun.


C'est bien du Nintendo, mais pas cette srie. C'est plus rcent

----------


## getz85

Xenoblade Chronicles?

----------


## LittleWhite

En effet, le personnage fait trs Xenoblade Chronicles, mais pas le premier (que je suis entrain de finir). Peut tre Xenoblade Chronicles 2 (vu la tronche du perso).

----------


## Alvaten

C'est bien Xenoblade Chronicles 2, mais la rponse de getz85 me va aussi. Le point  lui qu'en pense tu ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Evidemment que le point va  getz85, il a trouv avant  :;):  (moi, je faisais le gars intelligent qui reconnat les saveurs  ::D: ). Je conseille ce RPG (au moins le premier sur Wii ( faire du mulateur avec les textures HD qui vont bien)).

----------


## Alvaten

Il parait que le X est aussi une tuerie. Pour le moment je pense pas prendre le 2 sur ma switch, les tests sont assez moyen. On verra s'ils arrivent  patcher les problmes de framerate.

----------


## Hizin

> a fait une heure que je cherche ce jeu avec "moon" et qu'aucun moteur de recherche ne me l'a sorti


 la dcharge des moteurs de recherche, "moon", c'est vaste :p
Ca a t un sacr coup de coeur, celui-l. Son ambiance...

----------


## getz85

Merci LittleWhite, je pensais au 2 mais gnralement je sais que le nom de la srie suffit  ::): 

La suite, a devrait aller vite si vous avez pass comme moi plusieurs dizaines d'heures devant ce jeu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## halaster08

endless space 2?

----------


## getz85

Ben voil a a t vite haha!

----------


## halaster08

> Ben voil a a t vite haha!


J'y ai jou il y a pas trs longtemps donc c'tait pas dur, par contre j'ai pas du tout accroch.

La suite ce soir probablement.
Quelqu'un connait le numro de page du dernier, ou d'un des dernier rcap ? Je ne voudrais pas proposer pas un jeu dj jou.

----------


## Hizin

Perso, j'arrte de le lancer en semaine.
M'a trop fait perdre de sommeil, dj, ce jeu...
WE uniquement. Sinon, je suis encore plus un zombi que d'habitude au taff'...

----------


## halaster08

La suite:

----------


## nnovic

Sokoban !
 ::dehors::

----------


## LittleWhite

Hands of Fate ?
Le joueur du grenier (sur le bazar) y a jou rcemment.

----------


## halaster08

> Sokoban !


nope




> Hands of Fate ?
> Le joueur du grenier (sur le bazar) y a jou rcemment.


Hands of Fate 2, pour tre prcis car il n'y avait pas de ds dans le premier.
Mais j'accepte la rponse quand mme.

----------


## ElSpopo

un assassin's creed ?

----------


## halaster08

> un assassin's creed ?


La bonne rponse tant dj donn par LittleWhite, tu es soit en retard, soit en avance pour le prochain.

----------


## LittleWhite

J'espre que vous pourrez mettre la liste  jour.
Voici pour aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## wax78

"Super Off road" ? J'ai jou des dizaines d'heures a ce jeu, donc si c'est pas a y'a un souci ^^

----------


## LittleWhite

Je trouve ce jeu dur, sur Atari ST, mais sinon, c'est bien a  ::bravo:: . Bien jou !

----------


## wax78

> Je trouve ce jeu dur, sur Atari ST, mais sinon, c'est bien a . Bien jou !


Il me semblait bien que c'tait des graphisme lgrement diffrent de la version NES sur laquelle j'ai jou.

Je laisse la main.

----------


## Scriuiw

La suite dans ce cas :



PS : Dernier rcap  la page *570*

----------


## BenoitM

mini sonic? :p
Bon a premiere vue c'est un jeux de plate-forme...
C'est sorti sur amiga?

----------


## Scriuiw

> mini sonic? :p


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 





> Bon a premiere vue c'est un jeux de plate-forme...


Oui





> C'est sorti sur amiga?


Non

----------


## Scriuiw

On peut dire que cela ne vous inspire pas des masses !

----------


## LittleWhite

Garfield ?

----------


## BenoitM

Un jeux du dbut des anne 1990?
Sur mega drive?

----------


## getz85

> Sur mega drive?


Je pencherais plutt pour la gnration prcdente, nes/master system?

Mickey Mousecapade?

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu sur Amstrad ?

----------


## nnovic

Alex Kidd ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> Garfield ?


Non

----------


## Scriuiw

> Je pencherais plutt pour la gnration prcdente, nes/master system?
> 
> Mickey Mousecapade?


Le support est le bon, mais pas le jeu propos

----------


## Scriuiw

> Alex Kidd ?


Non plus

----------


## arond

Mgaman ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Le jeu mystre est bien moins "pouss" qu'un Megaman

----------


## Scriuiw

On ajoute un peu de couleur !

----------


## zecreator

Teddy Boy sur Sega Master System.

----------


## Scriuiw

Bien jou, c'est bien lui 
 ::bravo:: 

(Dsol pour le temps de rponse un peu tardif)

----------


## zecreator

Yep, excellent petit jeu. Je passe mon tour les amis...

----------


## Gooby

Je me permets alors.

----------


## Scriuiw

Blood Bowl ?

----------


## arond

C'est un jeu pc ?

Jurrasic park ?

----------


## Gooby

Jeu console, pas blood bowl  ::):

----------


## arond

> Jeu console, pas blood bowl


Console portable ?

----------


## getz85

Dino Crisis?

----------


## Rayek

Monster hunter ?

----------


## Gooby

Non, console de salon. Aucune bonne rponse.
Indice, ce que l'on voit c'est le pied d'un squelette/zombi, et en premier plan l'une de leurs armes.

EDIT: 2me indice

----------


## arond

Dungeon keeper ?

----------


## Gooby

Non  :;):

----------


## arond

Un edler Scrolls ?

----------


## el_slapper

Morrowind?

----------


## Rayek

Heroes of ruins ?

----------


## Gooby

Non, non, et non  ::):

----------


## arond

Je connais pas mais je vais tenter :
un des vieux dooms  ?  ::calim2::

----------


## wax78

Il a dit console uniquement si je ne me trompe et la je ne vois que des nom de jeux qui sont sorti aussi sur pc ^^

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a dit console uniquement si je ne me trompe et la je ne vois que des nom de jeux qui sont sorti aussi sur pc ^^


Je dirai un RPG sur playstation 2?

----------


## LittleWhite

Demon's Souls ?

----------


## Gooby

Non pour tout. C'est un jeu type "asiatique". Avec des ninjas, des katanas, ce genre de trucs  ::): 



EDIT: a va pas vous aider, mais c'est mon jeu prfr de console toute plateforme confondu je pense. J'ai pris normment de plaisir  y jouer, et c'est encore un des jeux contemporains qu'on peut qualifier de dur selon moi.

J'ai d'ailleurs achet l'unique console de ma vie pour acheter ce jeu, qui est une exclusivit.

----------


## LittleWhite

Dynasty Warriors ?

----------


## Gooby

Non plus :]

----------


## BenoitM

Berserker?

----------


## Rayek

ninja gaiden ?

----------


## Hizin

Nioh ?

----------


## arond

> Nioh ?


J'y ai pens aussi mais non c'est trop pixelis ;-)

----------


## Hizin

Ouais, a me surprendrait aussi normment...
Par contre... a me rappelle un autre jeu, maintenant qu'on en cause, avec la mme "plastique"... Faudrait que je le retrouve.

----------


## arond

> Ouais, a me surprendrait aussi normment...
> Par contre... a me rappelle un autre jeu, maintenant qu'on en cause, avec la mme "plastique"... Faudrait que je le retrouve.


C'est ninja gaiden Black  :;): 

https://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...act=mrc&uact=8

----------


## Gooby

> ninja gaiden ?


Et c'est une bonne rponse ! Et pour tre tout  fait honnte, il est trs difficile de dire si c'est Ninja Gaiden ou Ninja Gaiden black, dans ces 2 screenshots, seuls les graphismes peuvent potentiellement les diffrencier et a ne me saute pas aux yeux. L'histoire et la mme si ce n'est quelques ajouts non visible sur les screenshots.











Quelqu'un s'est-il dj dlect sur ce bon beat-em all ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Jamais vu ni entendu parl !

----------


## Rayek

Partant en congs dans quelques heures je vais laisser la main  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Vu que je serai l entre les ftes, je vous propose la suite :

----------


## BenoitM

A premiere vue un RPG
Je dirai dans  les annes 2000 : Tales of Destiny?

----------


## LittleWhite

To The Moon ?

----------


## Alvaten

> A premiere vue un RPG
> Je dirai dans les annes 2000 : Tales of Destiny?


C'est bien un RPG, par contre il s'agit d'une rdition d'un jeu bien plus vieux que a.




> To The Moon ?


Non

----------


## Alvaten

Nouvel indice de Nol !

----------


## arond

> Nouvel indice de Nol !


Dragon Quest ou Final Fantasy ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Dragon Quest ou Final Fantasy ?


Non, mais c'est bien du Square

----------


## arond

> Non, mais c'est bien du Square


Secret of Mana
ou
saga

ils ont tout les deux t rdits.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Scriuiw

Romancing saga 2 ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Secret of Mana
> ou
> saga


Presque, malheureusement un peu insuffisant comme il y a apparemment 8 SaGa




> Romancing saga 2 ?


Oui ! 

edit

----------


## Scriuiw

Etant en vacances ce soir (oui le chanceux que je suis !), je passe la main!
Et joyeuses ftes de fin d'anne  vous tous !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

si personne s'en est charg d'ici ce soir je posterai ^^.

Ya un recap ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gooby

Nombre de joueurs au palmars  : 51
Nombre de jeux proposs/trouvs : 699






1er - *joel.drigo :* 125 jeux
2-Trapt, 10-Psycho fox, 15-Super Smash Bros. Melee, 18-Banished, 22-Magic The Gathering - Battlemage, 25-Jak and Daxter, 32-Buggy Boy, 36-La lgende de Zelda : La Triforce des dieux./The Legend of Zelda : Link to the past/Zeruda no Densetsu Kamigami no Toraif?su, 38-Brothers: A Tale of two sons, 40-Game & Watch Gallery/Mario's Cement Factory, 44-Iji, 46-My Hero, 48-Moonstone, 51-Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures, 59-Rocks'n'Gems, 64-Evil islands: curse of the lost soul, 65-Ittle Dew, 67-Silent Bomber, 69-Gain Ground, 74-Boom Blox, 76-Fury of the furies, 79-Victor Vran, 83-XCOM : Enemy Unknown, 85-Shenmue 2, 95-Prohibition, 103-Bridge Base Online, 105-Space Run, 108-Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain, 115-Elsword, 118-Mass Effect, 120-Shogo, 122-The Legend of Zelda - Breath to the Wild, 130-Don't Starve, 134-Skyforge, 175-S.T.A.L.K.E.R, 177-Captain Claw, 180-Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, 182-Dark Earth, 187-Cities: Skylines, 213-Driver, 215-Goldeneye 007, 217-Baldur's Gate II, 219-Populous 3, 227-Marsupilami, 230-Onimusha 3, 232-Transartica, 239-Homeworld, 241-Human Resource Machine, 243-Plotting, 246-Deus Ex, 249-Race the Sun, 253-Warhammer Dark Omen, 255-Dogs of War, 257-Hi Octane, 264-Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, 266-Undertale, 270-Powermonger, 272-Vlgarr The Vicking, 275-The Legend of Dragoon, 280-Etrian Odissey, 284-Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, 286-Firo and Klawd, 295-Heroes of The Storm, 299-Rock n' Roll Racing, 302-Brtal Legend, 306-Consortium, 308-Orcs Must Die, 316-Batman: Arkham City, 324-The Secret World, 329-X-Men Origins: Wolverine, 332-Superhot, 334-The Witness, 341-Lost Eden, 344-Cauldron, 348-Jet Set WIlly, 351-Rollcage, 353-Turrican, 357-Head over Heels, 359-Sonic CD, 361-Odallus: the Dark Call, 364-Targhan, 367-Drakengard, 380-B.A.T II - The Koshan Conspiracy, 384-Soul Reaver, 393-The Legend of Korra, 395-Azure Dreams, 400-The Unfinished Swan, 402-Mission: Impossible, 405-DeathSpank, 413-Phantasmagoria, 416-Riviera : la Terre Promise, 418-Dungeon Keeper, 426-Master of Darkness, 435-Card City Nights, 441-Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul, 443-The Legend of Faerghail, 446-Mark of The Ninja, 450-Sword Art OnLine: Lost Song, 455-Grim Dawn, 477-Burning Rangers, 484-Metro-cross, 492-Odin Sphere Leifrasir, 494-Mata Hari, 497-Darksiders, 513-Seven Gates of Jambala, 517-Satan, 526-Pixel Puzzles: Japan, 540-Hired Guns, 554-Comix Zone, 559-Lotus Turbo Esprit Challenge, 564-Seasons After Fall, 566-Flicky, 569-Arcana Heart 3: Love Max, 577-Battle Arena Toshiden, 579-SOMA, 582-Q.U.B.E., 589-Firewatch, 596-Magician Lord, 614-E.V.O. Search for Eden, 625-Fruity Frank, 630-Borderlands 2, 650-Steel Division: Normandy 44, 653-Harlequin, 659-Lucky Dime Caper, 653-Night Hunter2e - *Zirak :* 60 jeux
6-Secret of Evermore, 21-SSX 3, 31-Elite Beat Agents, 80-Bionic Commando, 81-Probotector, 89-Toy Commander, 109-Bladestorm: Hundred's Year War, 117-Jade Cocoon, 125-Crusader Kings 2, 127-Kirby Block Ball, 135-Silent Hills, 138-Lego city Undercover, 141-Conker's Bad Fur Day, 172-Zombies / Zombies ate my Neighbors, 189-Pokemon Stadium, 195-Magical Drop, 208-Golden Axe, 210-Einhnder, 212-Droplitz, 218-Super Rub 'a' Dub, 220-ParaWorld, 224-Ninja Cats vs Samurai Dogs, 229-Banjo-Kazooie, 240-Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, 247-Contra: Legacy of war, 258-The House Of The Dead, 260-Infernal Runner, 267-Star Wars Battlefront, 269-Heroes of Newerth, 276-Mr Bones, 283-Cool World, 287-Tenchu : La Colre divine, 292-Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, 298-Wing Command III, 301-Ori And The Blind Forest, 304-Final Fantasy XV, 307-Brink, 313-Loco Roco, 315-Airline Tycoon, 328-Halo wars, 349-War for the Overworld, 368-Night Driver, 371-Harvest Moon, 373-Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness, 376-Alley Cat, 381-Interstate '76, 385-KULT: The Temple of Flying Saucers, 390-Les chroniques de la lune noire, 394-Ni no kuni, 397-Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, 425-The New Zealand Story, 437-Endless Legend, 440-Torchlight 2, 442-The Last of Us, 445-The Stanley Parable, 452-Freedom Planet, 456-The Technomancer, 504-Rival School, 563-Gang Beasts, 673-Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia3e - *Alvaten :* 57 jeux
19-Far Cry 4, 23-Vandal Hearts, 28-One Finger Death Punch!, 39-Operation Wolf, 41-Mystaria: The Realms of Lore, 61-Black, 91-Dark Castle, 97-Assassin's Creed Unity, 121-Jumping Jack'son, 124-Meteos, 126-SaGa Frontier 2, 131-Dog's Life, 137-Level 22, 140-Oni, 158-Gran Turismo 2, 170-RollerCoaster Tycoon, 186-Scooby Doo! Mystery of the Fun Park Phantom, 188-Ratchet & Clank : Opration Descruction, 214-Maximo, 233-Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers, 237-Devil May Cry 3, 244-Loom, 282-Evil Zone, 288-R-Type, 294-Hugo's House of Horrors, 314-Mario Tennis, 326-League of Legends, 365-Sapiens, 382-Man'O War: Corsair, 386-A Boy and His Blob: The Rescue of Princess Blobette, 391-Hero Siege, 398-Talisman : The Horus Heresy, 401-Gears of War 3, 406-The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile, 419-Kholat, 438-The Last Remnant, 453-Beyond Good and Evil, 467-Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines, 478-Tricky Towers, 516-Vixen, 519-Wave Race 64, 523-Emily is away, 532-Mount and Blade: Warband, 534-Trackmania, 546-Tachyon: The Fringe, 556-Splatoon, 572-Bad Lands, 586-Rad Mobile, 598-Tropico, 617-Cabal Online, 620-Pac-Man World 2, 627-Supreme Ruler 2020, 640-Henry Hatsworth, 644-Switchblade II, 647-Microprose Golf, 678-Space Invader, 693-Bargon Attack4e - *Hizin :* 41 jeux
1-Dark Cloud 2 (US)/Dark Chronicles, 4-Eufloria, 8-Bullet Heaven, 11-Zone of the enders: The Second Runner, 66-Gravity Rush, 119-Child of light, 142-Dota 2, 145-Lemmings, 146-Raptor: Call of the Shadows, 147-Command & Conquer: Red Alert, 149-3D Ultra Pinball : the Lost Continent, 174-Persona 4 Arena., 178-Metro 2033, 183-Styx: Master of Shadows, 197-Breath of Fire 4, 202-Mushihime Sama, 216-Rage, 236-Worms Armageddon, 262-Gangsters 2 : Vandetta, 274-Duke Nukem 3D, 277-Ehrgeiz, 281-The Talos Principle, 290-NaissanceE, 305-Mystic Quest, 323-Unravel, 342-Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, 346-Kula World/Roll Away/Kula Quest, 360-Nights into Dreams, 389-MadWorld, 459-The Witcher, 463-Les chevaliers de Baphomet, 466-Alone in the dark, 503-Fear Effect, 537-Ečstatica: A State of Mind, 576-Prey, 593-Just Cause 3, 605-Lethis - Path of Progress, 633-Dungeon of the Endless, 672-Rule of Rose, 688-Luftrauser, 672-Rule of Rose, 690-Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus5e - *wax78 :* 36 jeux
355-Alien Breed, 363-Stardew Valley, 375-The Battle of Olympus, 379-Fallout 3, 410-Scrapyard Dog, 411-Spica Adventure, 414-Riven, 422-Planescape: Torment, 461-Les aventures de Willy Beamish, 469-Urban Chaos, 475-Screamer 4x4, 480-Ugh!, 490-Theme Hospital, 500-The Way of the Exploding Fist, 501-FEZ, 506-Magic Carpet, 515-Re-Volt, 527-Carrier Command, 536-Sorcery, 542-SpaceChem, 548-Master of Orion 2, 553-Carmageddon Max Damage, 562-Exhumed/PowerSlave/Seireki 1999: Pharaoh no Fukkatsu, 574-Tony Hawk's undeground 2, 581-Pinobee : Les Ailes de l'aventure, 584-Stonekeep, 599-Batman, 603-Mad Mix Game: The Pepsi Challenge, 606-Winter Voices, 612-Centurion: Defender of Rome, 641-The Battle for Wesnoth, 670-Xenonauts, 674-Monaco : What's yours is mine, 675-Brutal Sports Football, 684-GTA1, 697-Super Off Road6e - *LittleWhite :* 34 jeux
228-Bio Challenge, 242-Rick Dangerous 2, 248-Stunt Car Racer, 250-Until Dawn, 254-Strider, 263-Grandia, 296-Rampage, 318-Dungeon Siege, 320-From Dust, 352-Space Harrier, 354-Magic Pockets, 370-Titan Souls, 388-Midnight Resistance, 431-Parodius, 439-NeverWinter Nights 2, 457-Planet Centauri, 470-Retro City Rampage, 483-Inside, 488-Her Story, 493-Cadaver, 512-Red Dead Redemption, 531-Awesomenauts, 550-Shadow of the Beast, 570-Enchanted Land, 594-Overwatch, 602-Hotline Miami, 608-Battle Squadron, 623-NieR: Automata, 643-No Man's Sky, 646-BlazBlue, 687-Dungeons 2, 694-Xenoblade Chronicles 2, 696-Hands of Fate 27e - *Scriuiw :* 33 jeux
26-Heart of darkness, 34-Transbot, 45-Ultima Underworld II: Labyrinth of Worlds, 47-Nebulus, 49-Space Ace, 71-Miracle Warriors, 73-Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords, 75-Defender of the crown, 128-Road rash, 132-Golden Sun, 139-Gods, 150-Wonder boy in monster land, 181-Cannon Fodder, 464-King of Dragon Pass, 471-Enduro Racer, 474-Might and Magic X, 479-Professeur Layton et la Bote de Pandore, 481-Snake Rattle 'n' Roll, 505-Act Raiser, 528-Sherman M4, 552-Klonoa 2, 557-Pirates!, 560-Wing of Fury, 571-Yolanda: The Ultimate Challenge, 600-Horizon Zero Dawn, 635-IK+, 648-Space Crusade, 651-James Pond 2: Codename RoboCod656-Wings of death, 664-Rocksmith, 666-Wings, 685-Sim Life,  Romancing Saga 28e ex aequo - *getz85 :* 27 jeux
407-Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, 409-999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, 428-Scrap Mechanic, 436-The Adventures of Lomax, 444-Chuck Rock, 447-Dishonored, 454-Luigi's Mansion, 472-Fire Force, 482-Never Alone, 498-Rise Of The Tomb Raider, 502-Une faim de loup, 507-Nuclear War, 518-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, 529-Ports of Call, 567-Killzone Shadow Fall, 573-Blackwake, 575-Knightmare, 578-Dj vu, 580-For Honor, 618-Planet Coaster, 645-Toy Story 2, 654-Onechanbara, 660-Viewtiful Joe, 654-Let it die, 662-Ninety-Nine Nights, 679-Golf Story, 681-Robotrek, 689-Rez9e ex aequo - *Mdinoc :* 26 jeux
43-Rocket Knight Adventures, 55-Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, 60-Jet Set Radio, 62-Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault, 82-Civilization, 94-Sam and Max Hit The Road, 98-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge, 153-Final Fantasy VII, 169-StarFox Adventures, 176-Croc 2, 179-Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines, 192-Micro Machines V3, 207-Crazy Taxi, 251-The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, 268-FTL: Faster Than Light, 300-Ōkami, 327-The Horus Heresy: Drop Assault, 347-3D Dot Game Heroes, 424-Cave Story, 434-Chrono Trigger, 499-La Pucelle: Tactics, 522-Green Beret, 539-Stellaris, 588-Chu Chu Rocket, 624-Ghostbusters II, 661-F-Zero10e - *Rayek :* 24 jeux
106-Tales of Graces f, 111-UnEpic, 259-Star Conflict, 291-Contrast, 309-Power Stone, 339-Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, 343-Wild Arms, 366-Sheltered, 377-Dead Space 2, 429-Dragon's Crown, 491-Le 5e Axe, 510-The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, 524-Duel, 544-Head Hunter, 568-Guacamelee, 583-Wrath of the Demon, 591-How to survive, 610-Star Wars: Rogue Squadron II - Rogue Leader, 622-Little Nightmares, 642-SPINTIRES, 655-Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice, 671-Gauntlet, Drakan, 699-Ninja Gaiden11e - *dragonfly :* 21 jeux
58-Titan Quest, 101-0.A.D., 116-Blood Money, 129-Hunter, 152-3D Ultra Mini Golf, 157-Independance War, 166-Heroes of might and magic, 191-Panzer Dragoon, 196-Skies of Arcadia, 209-WipEout 2097, 221-Destruction Derby, 235-Jazz Jackrabbit, 310-Path of Exile, 312-Need for Speed Underground, 317-Motorstorm Apocalypse, 330-Destiny, 338-Tribes : Ascend, 345-Attack of the Mutant Penguins, 350-Ark Survival Evolved, 489-Voyager, 656-Colony Wars III Red Sun12e - *LawNasK :* 19 jeux
3-Typhoon Thompson in Search for the Seachild, 7-Xenogears, 14-Inertie, 20-Final Fantasy Tactics, 27-Trine, 100-Monster Hunter 4, 112-Ziggurat, 114-Syphon Filter, 123-Super Sprint, 148-In Verbis Virtus, 185-Might and Magic : Clash of Heroes, 194-Goldrunner, 205-The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, 223-Battle for Wesnoth, 231-Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, 319-Rhythm Paradise, Rythm Heaven, Rhythm Tengoku Gold, 337-Adventure capitalist, 403-Child of Eden, 408-Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair13e - *Nhaps :* 18 jeux
24-Game Dev Tycoon, 37-Dying Light, 99-Dragon's Lair, 107-HearthStone, 113-Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers, 143-Resonance of fate, 159-Krosmaster Arena, 161-Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty, 163-Barbie : Race & Ride, 168-ExciteBike, 265-Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, 289-Adibou, 303-Live is Strange, 322-Shank 2, 331-Anno 2070, 333-Limbo, 335-Zool 2, 362-Kid Icarus Uprising14e ex aequo - *zecreator :* 16 jeux
412-Willow, 549-Wacky Wheels, 551-Welltris, 555-Weird Dreams, 558-Les aventures de Pepito au Mexique, 561-Super Skidmarks, 595-Mercs, 607-Boston Bomb Club, 634-Moon Patrol, 652-Robocop 3, 652-Hellico, 665-STUN Runner, 667-Tintin sur la Lune, 676-The Dark Eye, 668-Antiriad, 698-Teddy Boy15e - *gb_68 :* 14 jeux
358-Road Avenger, 396-Pandemonium, 448-Dust: An Elysian Tail, 451-Super Magnetic No, 476-140, 485-Kung-Fu Master, 495-Guardian Heroes, 508-Space Channel 5, 530-PaRappa the Rapper, 543-Z, 565-Galaga, 585-Sir, You Are Being Hunted, 587-Sid Meier's SimGolf, 615-Daytona USA16e ex aequo - *pcaboche :* 11 jeux
50-MDK, 52-Deuteros, 68-Herdy Gerdy, 84-Shadow of The Collosus, 86-Burnout Paradise, 92-Excel 95 Hall of Tortured Souls, 151-Toe Jam and Earl, 171-Fable, 190-Super Mario RPG, 203-Killer Instinct, 204-Addams Family Values16e ex aequo - *Glutinus :* 11 jeux
5-llusion of time, 63-Tintin au tibet, 245-Phoenix Wright : Justice for All, 279-Flashback, 387-Zeus : le Matre de l'Olympe, 415-Cool Spot, 421-Arcanum, 433-Fire Emblem, 460-Transistor, 638-GemCraft : Chasing Shadows, 680-Remember me17e ex aequo - *BenoitM :* 11 jeux
198-Thief II: Metal Age, 238-Company of Heroes, 256-Rolling Thunder, 297-GTI Club: Rally Cte d'Azur, 462-Live for Speed, 465-SWIV 3D, 468-Battlefield Vietnam, 514-Eagle Flight, 547-Epic, 611-Blade Runner, 691-Syberia17e - *eulbobo :* 10 jeux
9-Legaia 2, 16-Resistance 3, 33-Nightmare Creatures, 35-Fiendish Freddy's Big Top O'Fun, 87-Little Big Adventure, 96-Day of The Tentacle, 102-Legend of legaia, 104-Max Payne 3, 133-Steel Empire, 136-Track and Field 220e - *MythOnirie :* 9 jeux
206-Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F, 372-Shadow of Mordor, 392-This War of Mine, 509-Asterix, 520-SpongeBob SquarePants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, 525-Half Life, 541-Steep, 592-Darkest dungeon, 621-Jurassic Park: The Game21e - *Kropernic :* 8 jeux
110-Blood Bowl 2, 156-Where in the World is CARMEN SANDIEGO, 164-Divinity - Original Sin, 167-Incredible machine, 184-Airblade, 199-Syndicate, 225-Tortues ninja, 336-Tetris21e ex aequo - *shadowmoon :* 8 jeux
12-Dragon Quest VIII (L'Odysse du roi maudit), 42-Bayonetta 2, 54-Mickey mouse world of illusion, 57-Alex Kidd in High-Tech World, 77-Bloodborne, 173-SpellForce, 616-Les Aventuriers du Rail, 619-Rayman Legends21e ex aequo - *Plava :* 8 jeux
597-Plague Inc, 601-Fun Tracks, 604-Poly Bridge, 609-Hellfire, 628-Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap, 632-Counter Strike, 637-The 7th Guest, 639-Le Manoir de Mortevielle24e - *Deaf :* 7 jeux
13-Ristar, 93-Alphabounce, 165-Pacman, 252-Bomb Jack, 261-Dungeon Master, 273-Fire and Ice, 278-Barbarian II25e - *DevBaldwin :* 5 jeux
383-Les Sims, 417-Doom, 458-Injustice, 473-Prototype, 496-Rising Lands25e ex aequo - *nnovic :* 5 jeux
636-La Bande  Picsou : La Rue Vers L'or, 649-Megarace 2, 664-BloodRayne, Donkey Kong Country, 692-Serious Sam26e - *Lady :* 4 jeux
56-Skateball, 160-Spyro, 293-Prince of Persia : Les Sables Oublis, 340-Wet26e ex aequo - *bobnolit :* 4 jeux
420-Spore, 423-Factorio, 430-Lords of the fallen, 432-Soleil26e ex aequo - *Noctis :* 5 jeux
53-Zero wing, 162-Crash Team Racing, 226-Mafia, 449-Action Fighter, 658-aztec adventure26e ex aequo - *GyZmoO :* 4 jeux
88-Earthworm Jim, 271-Nomad Soul, 374-Battle toads, 521-Mario Kart 6426e ex aequo - *micka132 :* 4 jeux
154-Kid Chameleon, 325-L'odyse d'Abe, 487-Landstalker : le Trsor du Roi Nole, 533-Victoria II26e ex aequo - *ternel :* 4 jeux
193-Star Wars Episode I: Racer, 222-Diablo II: Lord of Destruction, 311-Unreal Tournament, 545-Freelancer32e - *lper :* 3 jeux
70-Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed, 72-Superfrog, 144-ArcheAge32e ex aequo - *Gooby :* 3 jeux
234-Age of Mythology, 285-The Order: 1886, 321-Kuru Kuru kururin32e ex aequo - *ElSpopo :* 3 jeux
399-Barbie detective, 404-Pony's Island, 427-Journey32e ex aequo - *icsor :* 3 jeux
356-Dune, 486-Lord of the Realm 2, 535-Tales of Phantasia32e ex aequo - *Charvalos :* 3 jeux
613-Beholder, 669-War Thunder, 682-Cuphead32e ex aequo - *halaster08  :* 1 jeu629-King's Bounty: Armored Princess, 683-Age of Wonders, 695-Endless Space 238e - *GPPro :* 2 jeux
17-Cyborg hunter, 30-Sniper elite 338e ex aequo - *Illight :* 2 jeux
90-Altered Beast, 155-WarioLand38e ex aequo - *EkrazNeophite :* 2 jeux
369-Enter the Gungeon, 378-Risk of Rain38e ex aequo - *el_slapper :* 2 jeux
538-Midwinter, 626-Budokan: The Martial Spirit38e ex aequo - *Loceka :* 2 jeux
631-2Dark668-Sabre Team43e - *Captain_JS :* 1 jeu29-Advance Wars43e ex aequo - *Jidefix :* 1 jeu78-Soulcalibur43e ex aequo - *Kreepz :* 1 jeu200-Kingdom Rush43e ex aequo - *seedbarrett :* 1 jeu201-Splinter cell43e ex aequo - *nasty :* 1 jeu211-Bioshock43e ex aequo - *Jacques Beauregard :* 1 jeu511-Parasite Eve 243e ex aequo - *Bebel :* 1 jeu590-Canis Canem Edit/Bully43e ex aequo - *killian68* : 1 jeu677-CabalRponse(s) donne(s) (!) : Cyberia, Realms of the haunting[/color]
NB _L'ordre des ex aequo est fond sur le moment d'atteinte du nombre de jeux trouvs : le premir a avoir trouv n jeux est plac avant le deuxime qui a trouv le mme nombre de jeux n, qui se trouve avant le troisime, etc._



Rgles :
Le matre du jeu propose une image ou une partie d'une image d'un jeu, que les joueurs doivent trouver ;Il n'y a qu'un seul matre du jeu  la fois ;La personne ayant trouv le jeu propos par le matre du jeu devient  son tour le matre du jeu. L'ancien matre du jeu perd son statut et devient joueur ;Chaque jeu trouv rapporte un point ;Le matre du jeu peut donner les indices qu'il souhaite pour aider  deviner le jeu propos ;Le matre du jeu peut accorder le point s'il le souhaite  celui qui a trouv le jeu sans indiquer le numro d'opus dans le cas d'une srie ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu existant uniquement sur support mobile ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu en flash ;L'image ne doit pas tre de taille infrieure 100x100 pixels, et ne pas avoir t rchantillone par rapport  l'image d'origine ;Le matre du jeu ne peut pas proposer un jeu qui a dj t propos, et qui est trop similaire  un jeu dj propos de la mme srie ;On peut appliquer certaines dformations  l'image, dans la mesure du raisonnable (symtries horizontales, lgers filtres, blanc tournant...), de manire  ce que ni l'esprit graphique et artisitique du jeu, ni le support (la rsoluton du support) ne puissent tre trahis ;Si la personne ayant gagn un point ne propose pas d'image dans les 24h aprs sa victoire, n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.


PS: j'ai fait tout le truc  la main, j'espre ne pas m'tre rat, a m'a pris un petit moment.  ::aie::  N'hsitez pas  signaler les ventuelles erreurs.

----------


## halaster08

Je vois un petite coquille (copier coller surement) sur mon score (mais pas le classement), c'est crit 1 jeu alors que je suis a galit avec les gens qui en ont 3, et la liste en dessous comporte bien 3 jeux.
Mais merci pour le boulot.
Et bonne anne  tous.

edit: il y a aussi le 14me qui est ex-aequo tout seul

----------


## arond

Du coup avec un peu de retard le nouveau tout beau tout propre



 vous de jouer  ::mrgreen:: 
Et il faut le numro de l'opus.  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

Total War Rome 2?

----------


## halaster08

age of empire III

----------


## arond

excusez moi la rponse est pas passe depuis le telephone pour total war rome 2 :

C'est bien un jeu de stratgie mais pas celui la.  :;): 

age of empire III non plus  :;):

----------


## arond

Nouvel indice  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

Je n'ai pas test le dernier donc je ne suis pas sr  100%, mais je dirais Civilization 5 (ou 6 du coup).

----------


## arond

> Je n'ai pas test le dernier donc je ne suis pas sr  100%, mais je dirais Civilization 5 (ou 6 du coup).


 ::yaisse:: 
Et notre gagnant est Zirak
 ::ccool:: 

C'est Civilization 5.

Screen complet :


A ton tour Zirak  ::zoubi::

----------


## Zirak

Nouveau jeu :

----------


## arond

> Nouveau jeu :


they are billions ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

Fichtre, j'aurais du prendre un truc un peu moins hype en ce moment, je me doutais qu'il partirait vite, mais pas directement en 1mn  la 1re suggestion.  ::aie:: 

C'est bien a !

----------


## arond

> Fichtre, j'aurais du prendre un truc un peu moins hype en ce moment, je me doutais qu'il partirait vite, mais pas directement en 1mn  la 1re suggestion.
> 
> C'est bien a !


Yes  ::mrgreen:: 
Je l'ai trouv assez dur ce jeu au passage  ::): 

je vous en remet un se soir j'ai dj choisit le jeu   :;): 

Et on m'a dj piqu mon Stellaris  ::piou::

----------


## arond

Voici la prochaine image que le lord soit avec vous  ::ptdr::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bendy and the ink machine ?

----------


## Loceka

Rainbow 6 Siege

----------


## arond

> Bendy and the ink machine ?


Non ce n'est pas celui la  ::D: 

QUOTE=Loceka] Rainbow 6 Siege  [/QUOTE]
Bravo  ::mrgreen:: 

j'aurais peut tre du prendre un truc moins jou ^^

Le gagnant est Loceka  ton tour  ::): 

L'image Original ralis avec notre Lord Tatchanka  ::heart::

----------


## Loceka

Aucune ide de si ce sera simple ou non, mais maintenant que Joel n'est plus l y'a des chances que a dure un peu.

Ce qui est certain c'est que c'est petit :

----------


## arond

l'image est trs pixlis hum je dirais un Sims ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Loceka

> l'image est trs pixlis hum je dirais un Sims ?


Point du tout

----------


## LittleWhite

SWAT ? (le jeu de tactical/stratgie dit par Sierra)

----------


## Loceka

> SWAT ? (le jeu de tactical/stratgie dit par Sierra)


Absolument pas

----------


## arond

L'image n'est pas retravaille ?  ::calim2:: 

Gta ?

----------


## Loceka

> L'image n'est pas retravaille ? 
> 
> Gta ?


Non plus, et non elle n'est pas retravaille, j'aurais pas mis un truc aussi petit sinon ^^

----------


## BenoitM

Un jeux de voiture?

----------


## Loceka

> Un jeux de voiture?


Ah l on se rapproche oui !
Tout  fait c'est un jeu de voiture

----------


## LittleWhite

Sega Rally ?

----------


## Loceka

C'est bien un jeu de Rally, c'est bien vers ces annes-l mais c'est pas celui-l.

Une autre image :

----------


## Zirak

Colin McRae Rally ?

----------


## BenoitM

Rally masters?

----------


## halaster08

carmageddon ? (quoi? c'est pas un jeu de rally ?)

----------


## Loceka

> Colin McRae Rally ?





> Rally masters?


Trop rcents (pas de beaucoup pour Colin McRae) par rapport  l'opus dont je parle.
Je ne demande bien sr pas l'opus en question mais vu que c'est tir d'un opus bien prcis je vais tout faire en fonction de celui-l tant donn que la srie a beaucoup chang de plateformes avant comme aprs celui-l et s'tend sur plusieurs annes.




> carmageddon ? (quoi? c'est pas un jeu de rally ?)


Non ^^

----------


## arond

Ple position ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

WRC  World Rally Championship?

----------


## Loceka

> Ple position ?


Non




> WRC  World Rally Championship?


Trop rcent et pas la bonne plateforme  ::P:

----------


## BenoitM

Test Drive 4?

ou Rally Challenge?

----------


## halaster08

> Trop rcent et pas la bonne plateforme


C'est un vieux jeu PC ?
La flche rouge m'est familire (mais c'est peut tre un classique pour ce genre de jeu) il y avait mme une voix off (copilote) qui disait "serr  gauche" par exemple pour cette flche.
Je suis sur d'avoir dj jouer  un jeu qui y ressemble, on m'avait offert le jeu avec un volant et des pdales pour PC il y a environ 18-20ans

----------


## Loceka

> Test Drive 4?
> 
> ou Rally Challenge?


Aucun des deux




> C'est un vieux jeu PC ?
> La flche rouge m'est familire (mais c'est peu tre un classique pour ce genre de jeu) il y avait mme une voix off (copilote) qui disait "serr  gauche" par exemple pour cette flche.
> Je suis sur d'avoir dj jouer  un jeu qui y ressemble, on m'avait offert le jeu avec un volant et des pdales pour PC il y a environ 18-20ans


Oui, l tu tiens le bon bout !
C'est exactement ce jeu-l  ::D: 

Donc oui, vieux jeu PC : cet opus n'tait dispo que sur DOS et Windows

----------


## arond

Q.R.A.C Rally ?

Stunts  ?

----------


## halaster08

Rally championship 2000 ?

----------


## wax78

> Q.R.A.C Rally ?


Je dirais la mme chose.

----------


## Loceka

> Q.R.A.C Rally ?


L'intitul exact est "Network Q RAC Rally Championship", donc la version de 1996, mais c'est une bonne rponse !



Pour info il est (apparement, chez moi a marche assez mal) jouable ici : https://classicreload.com/network-q-...mpionship.html

J'y avais pass des heures  l'poque  ::oops::  - faut dire que dans un certain mode de course il fallait faire 20/30 minutes non stop, sans possibilit de sauvegarder. Et si tu plantais la voiture fallait recommencer du dbut...

----------


## Invit

Quand on voit le bout d'image que tu avais pris  ::ptdr:: 

Vous tes vraiment des experts ! ;-)

----------


## getz85

> Quand on voit le bout d'image que tu avais pris


D'ailleurs normalement la rgle c'est minimum 100px * 100px... 

(Nan nan pas jaloux de pas avoir trouv, mme avec le screen complet, je connaissais pas  ::aie::  )

----------


## BenoitM

Je me suis dit que si la taille de la photo tait si petite c'tait surement pour nous mettre une mauvaise piste et donc la barrire et les hommes fort loigne ca devait tre un jeux de voiture  ::):

----------


## arond

Aller celle la elle est facile.  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

Assassin Creed Black flag ?

----------


## dragonfly

Alone in the dark ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Alvaten

Un nerverwinter night ?

----------


## arond

Rayek

    Assassin Creed Black flag ? 

Non  ::): 

Alvaten

    Un nerverwinter night ? 
Et non plus  ::): 

dragonfly

    Alone in the dark ? 
Non plus  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

une autre image?  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

The Elder Scroll III ?

----------


## ternel

Guild wars 2?

----------


## Gooby

Les bestioles me font penser  des warg de LotR

----------


## Invit

Je pense que c'est Dark souls 3.

Edit : J'en suis mme convaincu, c'est dans les "gouts" du Camp des morts-vivant  :;): .

----------


## arond

The Elder Scroll III ?
Non plus  :;): 
Guild wars 2? 
et non  :;): 




> Je pense que c'est Dark souls 3.
> 
> Edit : J'en suis mme convaincu, c'est dans les "gouts" du Camp des morts-vivant .


Clap Clap Clap  ::mouarf::  

Bravo je savais qu'une autre Morteflamme allait passer par ici.

 ::applo:: 

A ton tour de poster un jeu.

Le screen original

----------


## Invit

Je ne pense pas avoir le temps de poster un jeu, je laisse ma place  :;): .

----------


## Invit

Si vous me permettez, je vous soumets une image en remplacement d'Oudouner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

C'est un Hulk?

----------


## Invit

> C'est un Hulk?


Non mais j'y ai pens en la mettant !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

Le jeu mystre est-il sorti sur GBA ?

----------


## Invit

> Le jeu mystre est-il sorti sur GBA ?


Visiblement non...
Je ne trouve pas d'informations en ce sens donc je prcise car effectivement, je trouve a bizarre, c'est bien sortie sur Game Boy (et pas seulement) mais pas de trace de la GBA...  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

un beat'hem all genre double dragon?

----------


## Invit

> un beat'hem all genre double dragon?


Tu es plus que sur la bonne route !  :;):

----------


## Zirak

Un beat'em all avec un gros poing vert comme a, j'aurais bien dit Battle Toads mais il a dj t propos. Du coup je ne vois pas.

Vu les graphismes, je resterais tout de mme sur l'poque 8 / 16 bits mme plutt 16 je dirais ?

----------


## Invit

> Un beat'em all avec un gros poing vert comme a, *j'aurais bien dit Battle Toads mais il a dj t propos*. Du coup je ne vois pas.
> 
> Vu les graphismes, je resterais tout de mme sur l'poque 8 / 16 bits mme plutt 16 je dirais ?


Dj propos ???

----------


## micka132

Bon ben vu qu'il l'a pas dit, je me lance : Battle Toads  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Je viens de le voir dans la liste gnrale ...

Bon j'arrte l dans le doute... on va dire que Micka132 + BenoitM ont trouv la solution  ::ptdr:: 

C'est pas Battle Toads mais c'est pas loin... Donc est-ce un jeu diffrent pour vos rgles ou trop proche ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas Battle Toads mais c'est pas loin... Donc est-ce un jeu diffrent pour vos rgles ou trop proche ?


Perso je pensais aux Battle Toads tout court, je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient fait un spin-off avec Double Dragon.

Du coup je t'avouerais que je ne sais pas. Perso, je m'en fiche, on peut bien le compter comme un jeu  part, a sera pas le premier jeu pour lequel on aura accept plusieurs pisodes (mme si d'habitude ils sont effectivement un peu plus diffrents que cela).

----------


## BenoitM

Ben c'est Zirak qui a trouv  ::): 
mais je pense que le jeux est un peu trop proche de l'originale mais bon c'est pas grave  ::):

----------


## wax78

Arf j'ai chercher apres de jeux avec "Frog" dedans, j'avais pas pens a "Toad"  la place ^^

----------


## Glutinus

Zirak, une image ?

----------


## Zirak

Euh, ouep, je trouve un truc ce soir en rentrant du boulot. Sinon depuis le temps, si quelqu'un a un truc sous la main et veut relancer, qu'il n'hsite pas !

----------


## zecreator

Bon alors, je me permets de prendre la main...

----------


## Scriuiw

Ah oui, c'est comment dire.... Succinct !
Aucune ide  ::weird::

----------


## wax78

On dirait un espce de truc en tissus, avec marqu "Start" style dpart d'un jeu de rally.

----------


## Gooby

Mais du coup, pour le comptage des points, a s'est toujours fait  la main ou quelqu'un a une petite feuille excel/programme pour gnrer a automatiquement? Parce que j'dois vous avouer que rattraper les 25 jeux de la dernire fois, a m'a pas spcialement fait rire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Mais du coup, pour le comptage des points, a s'est toujours fait  la main ou quelqu'un a une petite feuille excel/programme pour gnrer a automatiquement? Parce que j'dois vous avouer que rattraper les 25 jeux de la dernire fois, a m'a pas spcialement fait rire


Jol avait un petit programme qui  t perdu avec son disque dur. Depuis on a fait  la main, je l'ai fait une fois j'ai pas trouv a particulirement fun non plus  ::D: 

Sinon, le jeu me fait penser un marquage sur une carlingue ? genre avion ou voiture.

----------


## killian68

C'est la bannire start D'outrun

----------


## wax78

Bien vu, j'en tais sure (pas d'outrun mais d'un jeu de "rally").

----------


## zecreator

> C'est la bannire start D'outrun


Bravo ! Je savais que vous trouveriez rapidement.

----------


## killian68

Yop, bonne recherche

----------


## Alvaten

On dirait un helico qui largue une bombe. Est-ce un shoot'em up ?

----------


## killian68

C'est pas un helico, mais il y a de l'ide.

Mais non ce n'est pas totalement un shoot'em up, en tout l'image ne provient pas d'une phase shoot'em up (Et j'en ai dit beaucoup  ::):  )

----------


## Zirak

Je ne prendrais pas le point, et je ne proposerais pas une image mais je dirais que c'est un run and gun de 1986 dit par Technos Japan, dont le nom japonais est indiqu dans le nom de la capture d'cran.  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne prendrais pas le point, et je ne proposerais pas une image mais je dirais que c'est un run and gun de 1986 dit par Technos Japan, dont le nom japonais est indiqu dans le nom de la capture d'cran.


Un peu de courage Zirak  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Un peu de courage Zirak


Ce n'est pas un manque de courage, je n'ai pas le temps (ni d'ide) pour aller chercher une image  faire dcouvrir. Je devais dj en mettre une il y a deux jours et finalement je n'ai pas pu, je ne veux pas encore vous faire poireauter je ne sais combien de temps pour rien.  ::):

----------


## killian68

> Je ne prendrais pas le point, et je ne proposerais pas une image mais je dirais que c'est un run and gun de 1986 dit par Technos Japan, dont le nom japonais est indiqu dans le nom de la capture d'cran.


Touch, mais ce n'est pas qu'un run and gun. Il y a 1 niveau sur deux qui est une phase de shoot'em up...

Distribu en version arcade aux USA et en Europe sous un autre nom par Taito.

Les portages vers les gammes de machines personnelles portent encore un 3eme nom

----------


## zecreator

Du coup, je dirais Solar Warrior / Xain'd Sleena ou encore Soldier of Light sur ordi, mais bon avec les indications de Zirak, c'est sans gloire...

----------


## killian68

Bien vu, c'est bien Xain'd Sleena/Solar Warrior (Version arcade)

----------


## zecreator

Bon ben, merci  Zirak pour ces infos. Je poste un nouveau jeu dans quelques instants...

----------


## zecreator

Et voil le prochain jeu a deviner.



NOTE : Je supprime et propose un autre jeu !!! Celui-ci n'existe qu'en Arcade, donc ne rpond pas aux critres. Dsol.

----------


## zecreator

Voil, c'est bon. Voici le jeu  trouver. Dsol.

----------


## killian68

a me fait penser  Time Pilot

----------


## Alvaten

Le truc orange, est-ce un zeplin ou une bombe ?

----------


## zecreator

> a me fait penser  Time Pilot


Non, pas Time Pilot




> Le truc orange, est-ce un zeplin ou une bombe ?


Ni une bombe, ni un Zepplin. Mais a vole...

Ce jeu est sorti en Arcade, sur ordi et console. (Donc, il est assez populaire...).

----------


## zecreator

Allez, la mme image avec un peu plus de dtail, a devrait tre plus facile.

----------


## LittleWhite

Parodius ?

----------


## zecreator

> Parodius ?


Non, pas du tout.

Ce jeu existe en arcade sous 2 noms diffrents, et a t produit par IREM. L, une petite recherche sur Google devrait matcher.  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Image Fight ?

----------


## Invit

Avec tes indications, je dirais Battle Chopper  ::): .

----------


## zecreator

> Image Fight ?


Non, dsol.




> Avec tes indications, je dirais Battle Chopper .


Bravo, il s'agit bien de Battle Chopper, galement connu sur ordi et consoles sous le nom de Mr Heli. Oudouner, tu gagnes le point et le droit de proposer un jeu.

----------


## Invit

Je rflchis  un jeu et je poste ce soir aprs mon taff  :;):  (Si quelqu'un a la liste des jeux dj proposs au passage...).

----------


## Scriuiw

> Je rflchis  un jeu et je poste ce soir aprs mon taff  (Si quelqu'un a la liste des jeux dj proposs au passage...).


Dernier rcap en page 570 (de mmoire)
 :;):

----------


## zecreator

> Dernier rcap en page 570 (de mmoire)


582, en bas de page

----------


## Invit

Bonjour ! Dsol j'ai compltement oubli hier soir... Voici la nouvelle image :

----------


## micka132

Rayman !

----------


## Alvaten

Un Rayman ? zut 

Un jeu Yoshi ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Rayman, le premier du nom. Dans le premier niveau/univers (jungle).

----------


## Invit

> Rayman, le premier du nom. Dans le premier niveau/univers (jungle).


Et c'est bien le premier Rayman  ::): . A ton tour micka132 !

----------


## micka132

::P:

----------


## killian68

Le style et la perspective me fait penser  DOTA

----------


## Alvaten

stardew valley ?

----------


## Invit

Sa me fait un peu penser  un Pokemon ^^

----------


## arond

> Sa me fait un peu penser  un Pokemon ^^


La rsolution est un peu trop lev pour un pokmon non ? (La pierre  droite n'a pas le look d'un pokmon pareil pour les herbes au dessus)  :;): 

Peut tre Dofus il y a vaguement une ressemblance ?

C'est un RPG vu du dessus sur pc ?

----------


## micka132

> Le style et la perspective me fait penser  DOTA


Peut etre sur ce bout de capture, mais on en est trs loin sinon.




> stardew valley ?





> Sa me fait un peu penser  un Pokemon ^^


L on est dj plus dans le style graphique.




> C'est un RPG vu du dessus sur pc ?


Je me risquerais pas  froisser du puriste sur le cot RPG, mais visuellement ca peut y faire penser.

----------


## arond

Sniff j'ai t ignor  ::pleure:: 

Staxel ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

> Sniff j'ai t ignor 
> 
> Staxel ?


Non pas Staxel -dsol j'ai dit entre temps !

----------


## Charvalos

Evoland peut-tre ?

----------


## micka132

> Evoland peut-tre ?


Non mais c'est un "vieux" rcent.

----------


## arond

hh pas de soucis  ::D: 

Dans ce cas voland 2 ?

----------


## micka132

> Dans ce cas voland 2 ?


Non j'aurais accpt juste Evoland sinon  :;): .
C'est un jeu  l'ancienne niveau graphisme, mais rcent (2011)



Nouvelle image

----------


## zecreator

C'est pas Animal Crossing ?

----------


## Alvaten

Fantasy Life ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Ce n'est pas Fantasy Life (sympa ce RPG).
Peut tre un Story of Seasons ?

----------


## micka132

Aucun de tous !
Mais je sais que LittleWhite tu as propos mon jeu en solution pour un autre, donc tu dois le connaitre  :;): .

----------


## LittleWhite

Je vois pas.
Harvest Moon ?

----------


## zecreator

Un jeu genre Simulation de vie ?

----------


## micka132

> Je vois pas.
> Harvest Moon ?


Non, mais y a de l'ide !




> Un jeu genre Simulation de vie ?


Pas au sens Sims, mais ca parle bien de vie.

----------


## LittleWhite

J'avais parl de "To The moon", prcdemment. Mais je trouve ce style diffrent.

----------


## micka132

> J'avais parl de "To The moon", prcdemment. Mais je trouve ce style diffrent.


Et pourtant ! c'est bien lui  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Arf ! Je ne connaissais que le trailer  ::aie:: .

----------


## arond

Je m'y colle pour la prochaine tant donn que sa fait 11 jours ?  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je m'tais rappel ce matin, que je devais donner une image  ::mur::

----------


## arond

> Je m'tais rappel ce matin, que je devais donner une image


Dans ce cas on attend avec impatience  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Voil. Encore dsol.

----------


## zecreator

Overdrive ? Amiga ou ST ?

----------


## Rayek

Chase HQ ?

----------


## LittleWhite

> Overdrive ? Amiga ou ST ?


On est sur ST pour la capture.
Je pense que vous connaissez le jeu, mais vous ne vous rappelez pas bien du nom  :;): .




> Chase HQ ?


Nop. Mais qu'est ce qu'il tait bon, Chase HQ  ::):  !

----------


## zecreator

> On est sur ST pour la capture.
> Je pense que vous connaissez le jeu, mais vous ne vous rappelez pas bien du nom .


Overlander, alors ?  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Yes !
Voici l'image source : https://www.google.fr/search?dcr=0&t...cycqMYmUvH0sM:

----------


## zecreator

Un p'tit jeu sign Elite.  :;): 

Ds que je peux, je propose un jeu.

----------


## zecreator

Allez, trs facile...

----------


## Mdinoc

Alerte Rouge?  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, a me fait penser  du Crafton & Xunk...

----------


## killian68

Hummm, c'est pas les pylnes de Buck Rogers planet of zoom (de Sega) ?

----------


## zecreator

> Alerte Rouge? 
> 
> Plus srieusement, a me fait penser  du Crafton & Xunk...


Non, pas Crafton & Xunk (excellent jeu de Ere Informatique d'ailleurs)




> Hummm, c'est pas les pylnes de Buck Rogers planet of zoom (de Sega) ?


Bravo, il s'agit bien de Buck Rogers de Sega. Ici la version MS-DOS (CGA).

----------


## killian68

Hum, dsol, je n'ai pas eu le temps hier de faire une petite recherche.

Voili voilou, aucune ide si ce sera facile ou non en fait... Enjoy

----------


## wax78

Rygar version arcade.

(me souviens de la version nes impossible  finir ...)

----------


## Glutinus

Impossible parce que trop dur ou impossible parce que bugg ?
J'y jouais chez des amis, mais j'tais une quiche, et on allait rarement trs trs loin dans le jeu.

----------


## killian68

> Rygar version arcade.
> 
> (me souviens de la version nes impossible  finir ...)


Bien vu, c'est bien la version arcade de Rygar...

----------


## wax78

> Impossible parce que trop dur ou impossible parce que bugg ?
> J'y jouais chez des amis, mais j'tais une quiche, et on allait rarement trs trs loin dans le jeu.


La version europenne je pense avait une bug avec le boss de fin qui tait impossible a tuer dut au peu de nombres de vies, mais pas la version US (ou un truc du genre).

Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main, je lui cde sinon je trouverais une image mais beaucoup plus tard.

----------


## wax78

La suite, en esperant que ca n'as pas t joue (j'ai vrifier mais j'suis pas sure d'avoir la dernire liste)

----------


## killian68

Hum a me fait penser au Montagnes des 1ers niveaux de Bruce Lee sur C64.

Avec les petits pixels rouges le toit des pagodes sur lesquels on peu courir...

----------


## wax78

> Hum a me fait penser au Montagnes des 1ers niveaux de Bruce Lee sur C64.
> 
> Avec les petits pixels rouges le toit des pagodes sur lesquels on peu courir...


Je me disait bien que c'tait trop facile ... cependant ce n'est pas sur C64, mais sur CPC dans ce cas ci.

----------


## killian68

Dsol j'tais AFK tout le WE et je ne vais pas vraiment avoir le temps aujourd'hui de faire de la recherche...

Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main, je la lui laisse bien volontiers.

Bonne semaine  tous.

----------


## Gooby

Allez, je relance le jeu

----------


## wax78

Dick tracy ?

----------


## Gooby

Nope !

----------


## Glutinus

Le jeu mystre est-il un jeu de plate-formes ?
Le jeu mystre est-il trouvable sur megadrive ou snes ?

----------


## Gooby

Oui et oui.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zecreator

cela ressemble  Moonwalker

----------


## Gooby

Mais ce n'est pas moonwalker  :;):

----------


## zecreator

Ne serait-ce pas Batman ?

----------


## Gooby

Non plus, un nouveau screen en fin d'aprem si a continue  ramer  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

Est-ce que ce photographe est un anachronisme dans le jeu (le jeu se passe-t-il vraiment, disons, dans la 1re partie du 20me sicle) ?

----------


## Gooby

Oups, je vous ai oubli. Le jeu se passe plutt dans les annes 90.

----------


## zecreator

Est-ce un jeu de sports ? On dirait un terrain de basket

----------


## Gooby

Ce n'est pas un jeu de sport mais un jeu de plateforme. Par contre c'est bien un terrain de basket qu'on voit.

----------


## arond

space jam ?

----------


## Gooby

Non  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gooby

Bon allez, je vois que a mort pas trop, je vous aide.

----------


## Zirak

Michael Jordan: Chaos in the Windy City 

Je ne connais pas toutes les plate-formes (et la flemme d'aller vrifier), mais il est au moins sorti sur snes (je l'ai eu sur cette console).

----------


## Gooby

Good  ::D: 

Je jouais  a chez ma nourrice quand j'tais gamin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

Nouveau jeu (je ne l'ai pas vu dans le dernier listing (page 582), mais je n'ai pas refait toutes les pages depuis, j'espre qu'il n'a pas dj t propos) :

----------


## Glutinus

Le jeu mystre est-il un RTS ?
Le qualifierais-tu de Kingdom Builder (genre Caesar III)

----------


## Zirak

C'est globalement plus un jeu de gestion, il y a un aspect un peu plus RTS que dans d'autres jeux au niveau des combats (tu peux slectionner tes hommes  l'unit ou en groupe, tu peux attaquer / battre en retraite quand tu veux sans transition d'cran) mais c'est vraiment lger, les combats n'tant pas une part importante du jeu (voir mme n'tant pas obligatoires).

----------


## LittleWhite

Northgard ?

----------


## Rayek

a me fait penser  Northgard

----------


## Zirak

C'est bien Northgard, dsol Rayek, pris de vitesse par LittleWhite. ^^




Je m'y suis mis il y a peu de temps, juste fait 2/3 partie pour tester, et je le trouve plutt sympathique pour l'instant (mme si dans des niveaux de difficults plus levs, certains hivers doivent tre bien tendus  passer je pense ^^).

----------


## LittleWhite

\ o /
Il faut que je retrouve la liste des jeux du coup  ::aie:: .

----------


## Rayek

> C'est bien Northgard, dsol Rayek, pris de vitesse par LittleWhite. ^^
> 
> Je m'y suis mis il y a peu de temps, juste fait 2/3 partie pour tester, et je le trouve plutt sympathique pour l'instant (mme si dans des niveaux de difficults plus levs, certains hivers doivent tre bien tendus  passer je pense ^^).


Le jeu est pas mal, je l'ai depuis un petit moment (mme fait une vido sur ma chaine) et il a volu dans le bon sens pour un jeu qui a t en Early Access ^^

----------


## LittleWhite

Aller, une facile  ::):

----------


## wax78

Ha oui la sur le coup, c'est un settlers. Le 4

----------


## LittleWhite

Bien jou !  ::): 
C'est pas mon prfr, mais je dois dire que je ne suis pas trs fan de la srie  ::aie:: .

----------


## wax78

Moi j'tais plus fan, je me souviens du 2 ou on jouait en cran partager  2.

Je laisse la main sinon.

----------


## Glutinus

Le fond de l'air est frais ici.
Rchauffons-le un peu.

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle quelque chose, mais je ne vois pas quoi.
Ou alors, je confonds avec l'arrire-plan de la pyramide dans Zelda ALTTP.

----------


## micka132

castle of illusion?

----------


## Mdinoc

Au passage, je remercie Alvaten d'avoir post _Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap_. Le jeu sur Master System fut une partie de mon enfance (bien que je n'y aie moi-mme jamais jou), mais j'ignorais l'existence d'un remake.
Je l'ai donc dcouvert ici, et aprs avoir vu les Developer Diaries sur Youtube (qui montrent que le remake a vraiment t fait par des fans  fond dedans, et en collaboration avec les auteurs de l'original), j'ai achet et dvor le remake. J'ai ador, merci de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir. ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Ce n'est ni Castle of Illusion, ni Zelda a link to the past.

----------


## Charvalos

Cela m'a l'air trop vieux pour tre Trine mais je tente quand mme : *Trine* ?  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

Nope, pas Trine.

----------


## Alvaten

> Au passage, je remercie Alvaten d'avoir post _Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap_. Le jeu sur Master System fut une partie de mon enfance (bien que je n'y aie moi-mme jamais jou), mais j'ignorais l'existence d'un remake.
> Je l'ai donc dcouvert ici, et aprs avoir vu les Developer Diaries sur Youtube (qui montrent que le remake a vraiment t fait par des fans  fond dedans, et en collaboration avec les auteurs de l'original), j'ai achet et dvor le remake. J'ai ador, merci de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir.


Mais de rien. Perso j'ai trouv le jeu correcte mais sans plus. Il m'a permis de patienter dans la priode de creux des sorties du dbut de la Switch  ::): 

Pour le jeu mystre, est-ce un point & click ?

----------


## Glutinus

Non ce n'est pas un point n' click. Un autre indice ? Vous pouvez poser des questions pour affiner la recherche...

----------


## arond

Est ce un jeu PC ? Console ? Les Deux ?  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

D'abord sur console, puis port sur ordinateur.

----------


## arond

s'agirait il d'un bout de dragon en bas  droite ? si oui serait un vieux Spyro ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

Je pense que je me trompe, mais a me rappelle Ghost'n'ghouls

----------


## wax78

> Salut
> 
> Je pense que je me trompe, mais a me rappelle Ghost'n'ghouls


La map entre les niveaux, c'est bien possible ^^

Genre

----------


## Glutinus

Nope, pas ghost and ghouls, pas Spyro.

----------


## zecreator

> Au passage, je remercie Alvaten d'avoir post _Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap_. Le jeu sur Master System fut une partie de mon enfance (bien que je n'y aie moi-mme jamais jou), mais j'ignorais l'existence d'un remake.
> Je l'ai donc dcouvert ici, et aprs avoir vu les Developer Diaries sur Youtube (qui montrent que le remake a vraiment t fait par des fans  fond dedans, et en collaboration avec les auteurs de l'original), j'ai achet et dvor le remake. J'ai ador, merci de me l'avoir fait dcouvrir.


Il est dispo sur Switch  moins de 10 sur le Nintendo Shop. Ce remake est excellent, avec en plus la possibilit de passer en vue "Pixel"  tout moment. C'est vraiment trs bon.

----------


## zecreator

J'avais pens  Dragon's Lair, mais il a d'abord t port sur Ordi avant les versions Consoles. Sinon, Castlevania...

----------


## Scriuiw

Une aut' image sioupl !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

Voici !  ::): )



petit indice : le dveloppeur a compltement chang de types de jeux, les derniers tant dans un univers et de types assez diffrents du jeu mystre  ::):

----------


## Zirak

The lost vikings ? On dirait Olaf et Baleog.


Edit: par contre je ne saurais dire si c'est le 1 ou le 2.

----------


## Glutinus

Je valide, en l'occurrence c'est le 2. Je n'ai pas jou au 1. 

L'univers est assez loufoque, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est un plate-forme / rflexion, les vikings ayant chacun son lot de pouvoir et ils doivent s'entraider les uns les autres pour terminer le niveau.

C'est dvelopp par Blizzard, j'attends chaque anne pendant la conf qu'ils annonce un Lost Vikings 3 ^_^



Le chateau ne provient pas exactement de la mme image...

----------


## Zirak

C'est l'inverse pour moi, j'avais le 1er sur snes, mais je n'ai jamais touch  la suite.




> C'est dvelopp par Blizzard, j'attends chaque anne pendant la conf qu'ils annonce un Lost Vikings 3 ^_^


Ils les ont placs dans plusieurs de leurs jeux (Starcraft2, WoW, Rock'n'Roll Racing, Heroes of the Storm), mais je doute qu'une suite arrive un jour, pas certain qu'il y ait suffisamment de public pour a, et Blizzard s'est quand mme pas mal spcialis dans le jeu multijoueur (plus ou moins) comptitif ces dernires annes. 

Je vous mets une image en rentrant du boulot.

----------


## Glutinus

Ouai, c'tait une boutade... Je plaais a dans des discussions de potes avec des pro-starcraft, des pro-warcraft et des pro-wow qui se disputaient sur la prochaine annonce...

peut-tre un petit jeu pas cher sur steam avec une petite team en tant que side-project  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Nouvelle image :

----------


## arond

sa me rappel quelque chose c'tait sur console ?

----------


## Zirak

> sa me rappel quelque chose c'tait sur console ?


A ma connaissance (mais je peux me tromper), le jeu n'a pas t port sur console, et mme sur PC, je pense qu'il ne doit tre dispo que sur Steam.

Je ne dirais pas de combien d'annes il date pour ne pas donner trop d'indices trop vite, mais ce n'est pas un jeux trs ancien (ne pas se fier  la qualit d'image, qui a t modifie pour viter les reconnaissances Google image), et ce n'est pas une grosse licence (type AAA) connue.

Mes dernires propositions ayant t trouves pratiquement dans la minute, j'ai t cherch un truc un peu plus confidentiel.  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

Ce n'est pas un jeu trs ancient... quelle decennie ? 2010 ou aprs ? 2000 ?  ::):

----------


## micka132

> je pense qu'il ne doit tre dispo que sur Steam.


Ca me fait penser  Portal



> et ce n'est pas une grosse licence (type AAA) connue.


Mais du coup ca doit pas etre Portal ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas un jeu trs ancient... quelle decennie ? 2010 ou aprs ? 2000 ?


Aprs 2010 (pour aider, c'est mme plus prs de nous que de 2010  ::aie:: )






> Ca me fait penser  Portal
> 
> Mais du coup ca doit pas etre Portal


En effet ce n'est pas Portal.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

Sanctum 2 ?

Space Enginnears ? 

 ::D:

----------


## Zirak

Nop et nop !

----------


## el_slapper

a me fait penser  UFO afterlight, mais plus les mods pourris que le jeu original...

EDIT, non, pas possible, cette srie tait disponible en version boite.

----------


## Zirak

Effectivement pas celui-l non plus.

Pour aider un peu, le bout d'image choisi est un lment trs rcurrent du jeu que l'on peut voir  chaque "changement de pice", voir plusieurs fois dans chaque pice (mais pas forcment toujours dans cette couleur).

De mmoire, il me semble qu'il est possible d'avoir une vue un peu au dessus de l'paule, mais le jeu se fait surtout en mode vue  la 1re personne (plus sympa et plus pratique), et non, ce n'est pas un FPS.


Je ne pourrais pas forcment mettre plus d'image, donc il va falloir attaquer les questions pour avancer. J'ai un plus gros indice, mais je le garde pour si vraiment a bloque trop, car j'ai peur que cela vende un peu trop la mche sinon.  ::ptdr::

----------


## arond

serait-ce un jeu d'nigme pice par pice avec pleins de couleurs bleues ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> serait-ce un jeu d'nigme pice par pice avec pleins de couleurs bleues ?


Pas que bleues mais oui pour le reste.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

antichamber ?

----------


## arond

DeadCore ?

----------


## Zirak

Alors Deadcore non, comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas un FPS, et il n'y a pas d'ennemis  proprement parl dans le jeu.

Antichamber, j'ai l'impression que cela se rapproche beaucoup plus du style de jeu, mais ce n'est pas celui l non plus, le jeu  dcouvrir est beaucoup moins color. 

Le jeu a dcouvrir n'a pas non plus un aspect plate-forme trs pouss (contrairement  tes deux propositions), il me semble que l'on peut sauter, mais je n'en mettrais mme pas ma main  couper.


Indice supplmentaire : mme si il s'agit d'un jeu de rflexion / puzzle, il comporte des aspects que l'on ne retrouve pas forcment souvent ou systmatiquement dans ce style de jeu : il est multijoueur et l'on peut mourir (et l'on meurt trs souvent !  ::ptdr:: )

C'est pas vraiment un die and retry, car le jeu est gnr alatoirement, mais voil, c'est pas non plus un jeu  la Myst o tu rflchis en te baladant ppre sans jamais trop risqu quoi que ce soit quoi. ^^

----------


## Alvaten

NaissanceE  ?

----------


## Zirak

Non plus !

Bon ne sachant pas si je vais beaucoup passer sur le forum ce week-end, je vous donne le "gros indice" (qui ne vous aidera pas forcment, le jeu n'tant pas hyper connu mwahaha)  :

le jeu est trs inspir d'un film, je cite wikipdia "de science-fiction horrifique canadien", qui a connu 3 pisodes, dans lequel il est question de nombreuses salles piges. 

Je ne donne pas le nom du film, mais il doit tre plus qu'identifiable vu les indices.  ::aie:: 

(par contre le nom du film et du jeu n'ont rien  voir  :;):  )

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai le film, mais a m'aide pas beaucoup  ::mrgreen:: 

Je vais continuer  farfouiller

----------


## zecreator

Half Dead ?

----------


## Zirak

> Half Dead ?


C'est bien Half Dead.

Donc un peu comme dans le film Cube, on se retrouve dans une pice carr, entoure de pices identiques (la seul diffrence avec le film, c'est que les pices ne bougent pas), et il faut trouver le bon chemin jusqu' la sortie, chaque pice pouvant abriter (ou pas) un des diffrents piges existant. 

La seule indication que vous avez, est la couleur de la pice o vous vous situez, qui de mmoire, vous indique le nombre de pices piges se situant autour. Et comme seuls "outils" ou accessoires, vos bottes, que vous pouvez lancer dans une pice aprs avoir ouvert la porte, pour voir si un pige se dclenche (d'o un petit avantage de jouer en multi, cela vous offre plus de bottes  utiliser avant de devoir entrer vous mme dans une pice pour voir si il s'y passe quelque chose ou pas).  

C'est un petit jeu qui ne paie pas de mine, et auquel on ne joue pas pendant des jours et des jours, mais a reste marrant de temps en temps  ::D: 

L'image entire :

----------


## zecreator

Je vous prpare un nouveau jeu.

----------


## zecreator

Et voil !

----------


## Mdinoc

a me fait penser  SteamWorld: Heist, mais je me demande s'il n'a pas dj t jou.

----------


## zecreator

> a me fait penser  SteamWorld: Heist, mais je me demande s'il n'a pas dj t jou.


He ben, c'est du rapide, lol ! C'est effectivement SteamWorld: Heist. Je ne l'ai pas vu dans la liste.

----------


## Mdinoc

Malheureusement je suis tomb  court de jeux  proposer, je vais devoir passer mon tour.

----------


## zecreator

Puisque personne s'y colle, je propose un jeu. Le voici :



Facile je pense...

----------


## Scriuiw

Cette texture de mur me rappelle quelque chose, par contre l'espce de "tton" ne me dit rien !
 ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

> Cette texture de mur me rappelle quelque chose, par contre l'espce de "tton" ne me dit rien !


C'est bien un mur. Ce n'est pas un tton. LOL !

----------


## zecreator

Une autre partie de l'image alors ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Un shootemup ?

----------


## Scriuiw

GhostBuster ?

----------


## wax78

> GhostBuster ?


A toi aussi tu vois un "bibendum" ?

----------


## Scriuiw

> A toi aussi tu vois un "bibendum" ?


a y ressemble bien  ::D:

----------


## zecreator

Pas un shoot themp up
Pas Ghostbuster
Un bibendum... oui, il ressemble beaucoup, mais rien  voir...

Ce jeu est (tait je dirai), disponible en Arcade, et a eu des conversions sur consoles et ordis (Amiga, ST...).

L'amiga et le ST devraient vous donner une fourchette d'poque.

----------


## zecreator

Toujours pas ? Bon, un indice : le remake de ce ce jeu est en core de dveloppement sur Switch.

----------


## Scriuiw

Toki ?

----------


## arond

un zelda ?

----------


## zecreator

> un zelda ?


Non, pas Zelda




> Toki ?


Effectivement, il s'agit bien de Toki

----------


## halaster08

> Effectivement, il s'agit bien de Toki


C'est possible d'avoir l'image complte ?

----------


## zecreator

Oups, pardon. Le voici :

----------


## Scriuiw

::yaisse3:: 

J'y croyais pas du tout vu que je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un jeu avec vue de dessus
Par contre, je laisse la main, je ne serai pas dispo les deux prochaines semaines  :;):

----------


## Drowan

::salut:: 

Je l'ai pas vu dans le dernier rcap que j'ai trouv alors, je propose :

----------


## arond

> Je l'ai pas vu dans le dernier rcap que j'ai trouv alors, je propose :


cerait-ce avatar le dernier maitre de l'air ?

----------


## Drowan

> cerait-ce avatar le dernier maitre de l'air ?


Nop

----------


## arond

Flte, serait-ce un jeu de plateforme ?

----------


## wax78

La taille de ton image ne respecte pas le rglement  ::):

----------


## Drowan

> Flte, serait-ce un jeu de plateforme ?


Non ce n'est pas un jeu de plateforme




> La taille de ton image ne respecte pas le rglement


Bien vu, mea culpa...
D'ailleurs j'ai pas respoct a non plus  ::aie:: 



> n'importe quel joueur ayant dj marqu au moins un point peut devenir matre du jeu  sa place.


Bref, nouvelle image plus grande du coup :

----------


## Charvalos

Slay The Spire !

----------


## Drowan

> Slay The Spire !


Exactement !

----------


## Charvalos

V'l la suite. Cela ne devrait pas tre trop compliqu.

----------


## halaster08

Battletech ?

----------


## Charvalos

Je pensais que cela durerait quand mme un peu +.  ::aie:: 

C'est bien Battletech.

----------


## LittleWhite

Et il est bien ? A quel jeu pouvons-nous le comparer ?

----------


## Charvalos

De mon point de vue, pour toutes personnes aimant les jeux de stratgie, je pense qu'il vaut le coup. Aprs, je suis loin de matris le jeu et si on n'aime pas tre jeter dans la fosse aux lions sans aide, cela peut en rebuter plus d'un.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a vraiment un autre jeu pour comparaison. Peut-tre avec XCOM vu qu'il y a une part de RNG avec les tirs.

----------


## halaster08

> Et il est bien ? A quel jeu pouvons-nous le comparer ?


Je n'ai que quelques heures de jeu dessus pour l'instant, il est pas mal bien que je le trouve un peu lent (et je n'ai pas vu d'option pour acclrer un peu le jeu)
Le loot est sympa, tu peux choisir entre argent ou rcup de compo aprs la bataille, sachant que parmi les compo il y a des morceaux de mecha que tu peux aprs reconstituer ce qui a l'air de faire de belles conomies. Sachant que moins tu abimes les ennemis (viser la tte ou les pieds) plus tu rcupres du loot, c'est plutt bien fait.
L'IA ne m'as pas l'air aux fraises, si je fais pas trs attention mon mech lgr se fait souvent punir.
Entre les diffrents mech et les pilotes (4 caractristiques, en gros tir,cac,survie,tactique) il y a de quoi faire une personnalisation correcte je trouve.
Personnalisation de ton pilote, avec une histoire qui donne des boost de stat et offre des options de dialogue, c'est pas ouf mais apprciable.
Je n'y suis pas encore mais il y a plein de faction avec qui devenir ami ou ennemi ce qui donne accs a priori  des items spcifiques ( un laser qui ferait plus de dgts chez bidule, ou qui surchauffe moins chez truc par exemple) , il me semble que les anciens jeux MechWarrior il y a avait mme des mech achetable uniquement pour certaine faction (mais je suis pas sur)

Aprs a se compare a beaucoup de jeu de strat tour par tour, tu dplace tes mech un par un suivant leur vitesse, tu tires/frappes avec une certaines proba de toucher, tu gagnes du loot / de l'argent qui te permet de grer ta base. Rien de neuf mais plutt bien fait de ce que j'ai vu pour l'instant.

----------


## halaster08

La suite:

----------


## Drowan

RIME ?

----------


## halaster08

> RIME ?


non

----------


## Scriuiw

Shadow of the colossus ?

----------


## halaster08

> Shadow of the colossus ?


non

----------


## Drowan

Je verrai bien ce genre de dcors dans un Final Fantasy, c'est un jeu du mme style ?

----------


## Alvaten

Un Xenoblade ?

----------


## halaster08

> Je verrai bien ce genre de dcors dans un Final Fantasy, c'est un jeu du mme style ?


C'est un jeu de rle, mais pas japonais 




> Un Xenoblade ?


Non

----------


## Charvalos

Seulement PC ou toutes les consoles ?

Cela pourrait sortir d'un God of War mais je ne pense pas que cela soit a.

----------


## halaster08

> Seulement PC ou toutes les consoles ?
> 
> Cela pourrait sortir d'un God of War mais je ne pense pas que cela soit a.


Pas God of War.
Pc oui, consoles je ne sais pas, je rechercherais ce soir pour tre sr.
edit: aprs une recherche rapide non pas de sorti console, pas sr  100% vu que le site officiel tait hs quand j'ai cherch.

----------


## Alvaten

Un Witcher ?

----------


## halaster08

> Un Witcher ?


Non plus.

Ce n'est pas un jeu tir d'un srie.

----------


## halaster08

Nouvelle image:

----------


## el_slapper

a a des faux airs  skyrim, mais je suis  peu prs sur que ce n'est pas a...

----------


## halaster08

> a a des faux airs  skyrim, mais je suis  peu prs sur que ce n'est pas a...


pas skyrim non plus

----------


## LittleWhite

Neverwinter Nights ?

----------


## halaster08

> Neverwinter Nights ?


Non, c'est plus rcent.

----------


## Glutinus

Planescape : tides of Numenera ?

----------


## halaster08

> Planescape : tides of Numenera ?


Non plus.

----------


## arond

Divinity Original Sin ?
Divinity Original Sin 2 ?

----------


## Zirak

Moi je dirais que c'est un des piliers de Tyrrany, en tous cas cela y ressemble beaucoup.

----------


## halaster08

> Moi je dirais que c'est un des piliers de Tyrrany, en tous cas cela y ressemble beaucoup.


Flicitations, c'est bien a, la premire flche (spire) qu'on rcupre avec dans la premire image la petite corniche sur le cot d'o ont peut balancer le chef des ennemis vaincu pour envoyer un "message" et dans la deuxime image le dispositif qui sert par la suite  lancer des sorts surpuissants.

----------


## Zirak

Ok, je vois pour vous mettre une image en fin d'aprs-midi en rentrant du travail (sauf si quelqu'un a dj une ide de jeu et veut reprendre la main directement, je n'y vois aucun inconvnient...  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Scriuiw

Nouvelle proposition pour relancer la machine un peu !

----------


## arond

> Nouvelle proposition pour relancer la machine un peu !


hitman ?

----------


## Scriuiw

Nope

----------


## halaster08

urban chaos?

----------


## Scriuiw

> urban chaos?


Rhooo dj !
Z'tes trop fort  ::lol:: 



Un "vieux" jeu que je voulais proposer depuis un moment mais dont j'avais oubli le nom !
Visiblement, certains ici ont encore une bonne mmoire 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> Visiblement, certains ici ont encore une bonne mmoire


Oui et non, sans Qwant je l'aurais pas retrouv, j'avais bien reconnu les graphismes "viellots" mais impossible de me souvenir du nom exact.

----------


## halaster08

La suite:

----------


## Glutinus

En mme temps le dtail tait un peu trop gros l ! Mme si je connais trs peu le jeu, quelqu'un qui y aurait dj jou l'aurait reconnu en un dixime de seconde  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Ca c'est un jeu Warhammer. Vermintide ?

----------


## halaster08

> Ca c'est un jeu Warhammer. Vermintide ?


Ce n'est pas Vermintide. Mais c'est le bon univers.

----------


## Alvaten

Warhammer Total War ?

----------


## halaster08

> Warhammer Total War ?


Non

----------


## Charvalos

Les murs me rappellent *Mordheim: City of the Damned*. C'est a ?

----------


## halaster08

> Les murs me rappellent *Mordheim: City of the Damned*. C'est a ?


C'est bien Mordheim, jeu que j'aime beaucoup mais dteste autant tellement la malchance peut tre punitive.

----------


## Charvalos

Je l'ai eu dtest mais je n'ai absolument pas aim.  ::aie:: 

Quelqu'un aurait la liste des jeux dj proposs ?

----------


## halaster08

> Je l'ai eu dtest mais je n'ai absolument pas aim. 
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait la liste des jeux dj proposs ?


Oui mais puisque t'aime pas mon jeu, je ne te la donnerais pas  ::evil:: 

page 570 si ma mmoire est bonne

----------


## Drowan

Page 582 : ici

----------


## Charvalos

V'l la suite :

----------


## halaster08

don't starve?

----------


## Charvalos

Non, ce n'est pas Don't Starve.

----------


## Noctis

> Ca c'est un jeu Warhammer. Vermintide ?


Il est comment d'ailleurs comme jeu ?
Il vaut le coup d'etre fait par quelqu'un aimant l'univers Warhammer ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Il est comment d'ailleurs comme jeu ?
> Il vaut le coup d'etre fait par quelqu'un aimant l'univers Warhammer ?


Aucune ide, paradoxalement,  par Warhammer OnLine j'ai jamais jou  d'autres jeux  licences. Je suis plutt 40k ou l j'ai fait mal de jeux  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Il est comment d'ailleurs comme jeu ?
> Il vaut le coup d'etre fait par quelqu'un aimant l'univers Warhammer ?


J'ai pas test le 2.
J'ai t assez du par le 1, un left for dead en moins bien, le maquillage warhammer n'tant pas suffisant pour oubli les dfauts. Trop peu d'ennemi diffrent, ambiance moins oppressante.
Je te conseil vivement de l'essayer avant d'acheter.

----------


## halaster08

> Non, ce n'est pas Don't Starve.


Ca vient de la mme boite que ceux qui ont fait don't starve ?
La patte graphique est vraiment similaire

----------


## Charvalos

Non, mme s'il est vrai que graphiquement, il y a des similitudes.

----------


## halaster08

Serait-ce un jeu d'aventure de type Point & Click ?

----------


## Charvalos

Ce n'est absolument pas un jeu d'aventure et encore moins un Point'n'Click.

----------


## Alvaten

Est-ce un jeu de rflexion ?

----------


## Charvalos

Pas vraiment un pur jeu de rflexion mme si des fois, il faut rflchir  certaines choses, comme dans n'importe quelle jeu ( ::aie:: )

----------


## Alvaten

Un je de stratgie / tactique alors ?

----------


## Charvalos

C'est un peu un mlange.

Pour donner un indice, il y a une forte influence de Rimworld dedans.

----------


## arond

> C'est un peu un mlange.
> 
> Pour donner un indice, il y a une forte influence de Rimworld dedans.


Tu piques ma curiosit Rimworld est excellent d'ailleur as-t-il dj t post ? 

Du coup ton jeu inclut-il un aspect de gestion ? Peut-on se faire prendre en embuscade par une par une meute de 3 truies chasseuses d'hommes ?  :8O:

----------


## Charvalos

Oui, il y a un fort aspect de gestion.

Tu peux faire attaquer mais c'est plutt l'inverse.

----------


## LittleWhite

Cela fait presque un an  ::D:

----------


## wax78

Oufti, en effet, et le plus comique c'est que j'y ai pens avant-hier ^^

----------


## Glutinus

Quelqu'un relance ?
Et surtout la grande question : joel.drigo reprendra-t-il le (fastidieux) dcompte des points  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Quelqu'un relance ?
> Et surtout la grande question : joel.drigo reprendra-t-il le (fastidieux) dcompte des points


Le dcompte des points est-il vraiment ncessaire ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le dcompte des points est-il vraiment ncessaire ?


Cela dpend, niveau points, le changement de compte me fait repartir  zro ou pas ?  ::aie:: 


Plus srieusement, peu m'importe, par contre que quelqu'un relance ou non, je serais curieux que Charvalos nous rvle le jeu qui a plus ou moins pouss tout le monde hors de ce fil !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

La vache, j'avais compltement oubli ce topic.  ::aie:: 

Le jeu s'appelle *MachiaVillain*. Libre  quelqu'un d'autre de relancer.

----------

